# Der Rocky Mountain Switch Thread - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## numinisflo (30. November 2009)

Für alle Switch Fans!
Dieser Thread richtet sich an alle Switch-Fahrer und Fans.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (30. November 2009)

Ist das die NC-17 Teleskopstütze?



>


----------



## Soulbrother (30. November 2009)

Schickes Canuck   und eine neue erste Seite...da kann ich nicht widerstehen und muß mal mein EX rauskramen


----------



## 2und4zig (30. November 2009)

Dann will ich mein Ehemaliges auch mal vorzeigen:





Die Teleskopsattelstütze hätte ich abzugeben, wenn jemand sie haben will einfach Bescheid geben.


----------



## Jako (30. November 2009)

....ich auch!


----------



## Switchy (30. November 2009)

So dann will ich auch mal wieder Zeigen was ich hab. =)


----------



## Standrohr (30. November 2009)

dann will ich auch 
meine ex, leider ja gebrochen...


----------



## Switcherer (1. Dezember 2009)

Das nenn ich mal eine "erste Seite"!  

@Jendo: Ja ist die NC-17 Teleskopstütze, super Teil!

@Soulbrother: 
Ich suche gerade einen Luftdämpfer und hab mitbekommen dass es da beim Switch oft Probleme gibt. Dein Roco AIR, passt der auf Anhieb, oder musstest du auch spanendeeek Veränderungen am Rahmen betreiben??
Übrigens richtig fesches Switch!
Oder besser: Die ganze Seite is voll mit superfeschen Switches!!!


----------



## Switcherer (1. Dezember 2009)




----------



## bestmove (1. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Seite  da darf meins natürlich nicht fehlen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (1. Dezember 2009)

So sah mein ehemaliges Switch ganz zu Anfang aus. Das ist auch schon ne Weile her, müssten mittlerweile fast fünf Jahre sein.


----------



## Magnum 204 (1. Dezember 2009)

Meins


----------



## numinisflo (1. Dezember 2009)

Richtig geile Seite, macht Spaß wieder einige Bilder vom Switch zu sehen. 
Aber meins ist das einzige old school Switch. Wo ist der Rest?


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Dezember 2009)

...muß ich heute abend mal auf der Platte rumsuchen!
1 auf die Schnelle,


----------



## Switchy (1. Dezember 2009)

@ Switcherer:
Also man musste bei allen Luftdämpfern (soweit ich weiß) beim Switch was bearbeiten ausser beim Manitou Swinger der aber nicht wirklich überzeugte sonst wär er häufiger verbaut worden.

@ Standrohr:
Wieso ist dein Switch denn gebrochen? Gestürzt oder waren die kräfte einer Doppelbrücke auf dem Rahmen zuviel?


----------



## Cuberius (1. Dezember 2009)

Ein Bild aus'm letzten Winter:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (1. Dezember 2009)

Nice.


----------



## Standrohr (2. Dezember 2009)

Switchy schrieb:


> @ Standrohr: Wieso ist dein Switch denn gebrochen? Gestürzt oder waren die kräfte einer Doppelbrücke auf dem Rahmen zuviel?



eine der kettenstreben ist komplett durchgebrochen... hatte nichts mir der DC zu tun.
die kann ein switch schon ab, ist ja eigentlich sehr massiv gebaut 
einbauhöhe und lenkwinkel waren auch OK, ähnlich wie bei einer 180er 66


das switch vom bestmove ist spitze - kannte ich auch noch nicht


----------



## Sw!tch (2. Dezember 2009)

Hier auch mal mein altes. Es war nicht perfekt aber


----------



## SVK1899 (2. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein Ex! Wir hatten schon Spass wir zwei !


----------



## numinisflo (2. Dezember 2009)

Mein Switch im Endzustand. Schon schade...












Gruß

FLO


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (2. Dezember 2009)

Ach ist das schön hier!

Mein altes Switch:





Mein neues Switch:





mfg


----------



## numinisflo (2. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Tart'n hast du dir ein richtig geiles Bike aufgebaut.


----------



## captainz3 (3. Dezember 2009)

Zum Thema "Luftdämpfer / keine Fräsarbeiten notwendig" kann ich einen kleine persönliche Erfolgsgeschichte vermelden...
In meinem Fall:    Switch SL 04 + Fox DHX 4.0 2009
Ich habe zwar bereits bei Soulbrother gesehen, dass er eine ähnliche Konstellation hat.
Bei mir passte die Sache allerdings nicht gleich.
Damit der Dämpfer generell passt muss der Ausgleichsbehälter nach unten hängen.
Aber im Auslieferungszustand ist in dieser Position der ProPedal Hebel seitlich neben dem Ausgleichsbehälter ausgerichtet. Nachdem ich anfänglich bei dieser Erkenntnis etwas frustriert war, habe ich festgestellt, dass man den Hebel inkl. Der Plattform auf der er sitzt abschrauben und nach einer Vierteldrehung wieder anbringen kann, ohne dass der Dämpfer schaden nimmt. Hierbei sollte man allerdings darauf achten, das unter der Plattform des Hebels die "Feinmechanik" nicht vollständig durcheinanderfällt.
Nun muss nur noch der ProPedal Hebel mit einer Metallsäge gekürzt werden und dann sind die zwei ProPedal Positionen durch eines der Löcher in dem Rahmenfrästeil wunderbar schaltbar.


----------



## Switcherer (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich lass es vorerst mal sein mitm Luftdämpfer!

Wenns soweit ist dann berichte ich von der Zerspanung...

Nochmal a Foto: Mein Switch und meiner Freundin ihr Giant am Eibsee....


----------



## Switchy (8. Dezember 2009)

"Zerspanen" musste man meines wissens nach auch nur an den Rahmen von '06 und '07.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (8. Dezember 2009)

Einbau des DHX4.0 2009 im Switch SL 2004...*ohne Zerspanung*...  ...wie zuvor beschrieben:

(Wie es in den Modellen > 2005 machbar ist kann ich leider nicht sagen)


----------



## numinisflo (8. Dezember 2009)

Schön. Würde gern ein Bild des ganzen Bikes sehen.


----------



## captainz3 (8. Dezember 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Schön. Würde gern ein Bild des ganzen Bikes sehen.



o.K. Habe gerade kein aktuelles...kann aber gerne mal eins machen.
...bis auf den neuen Dämpfer sind aber keine besonders aktuelle oder besonderes schmucke Teile dran.


----------



## captainz3 (8. Dezember 2009)

hier ist also dann auch mein Sportgerät in Lebensgröße...


----------



## Switcherer (8. Dezember 2009)

subba!


----------



## Ikonoklast (9. Dezember 2009)

Mein Lieblingsrad, mag ich lieber als alle anderen:


----------



## captainz3 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Mein Lieblingsrad, mag ich lieber als alle anderen



ich habe aus Deinen anderen Beiträgen entnommen, dass Du Dein switch
schon seit Jahren im Hardcore Einsatz hast....

Was ist Deiner Meinung nach das Besondere am switch im Vergleich zu den anderen Rädern, die Du sonst noch fährst....wenn Du dabei von Deinem Lieblingsrad sprichst...?

Irgendwo hattest Du auch mal erwähnt, dass Du den Federweg des Hinterbaus erweitert hast? Hat das bis heute gut funktioniert, oder hast Du das irgendwann wieder zurückgebaut. Ist das vorne dazu passend eine M 66?


----------



## Ikonoklast (9. Dezember 2009)

Switch ist mein Lieblingsrad, weil es am vielseitigsten ist. Also ich fahr keine Touren mit, aber wenns um harte Freeride Sachen geht mit Tricks drinnen oder Dh oder auch mal Dirt, geht eben alles mit. Vorne ists ne 66rc2x. Federweg am Hinterbau ist längst wieder normal, mit dem Dämpfer 10mm länger ging die Geometrie ziemlich kaputt, hab ich nach 3 Wochen wieder umgebaut.


----------



## numinisflo (9. Dezember 2009)

Nach wie vor gut dein Switch, mir gefällt auch die Farbe des Richie Schley Switch sehr gut. 
Im Nachhinein bin ich nicht 100% glücklich mit der Entscheidung mein Switch verkauft zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switcherer (9. Dezember 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Nach wie vor gut dein Switch, mir gefällt auch die Farbe des Richie Schley Switch sehr gut.
> Im Nachhinein bin ich nicht 100% glücklich mit der Entscheidung mein Switch verkauft zu haben.



Das glaub ich dir sofort!
Ich habs noch garnicht verkauft, aber bereue es jetzt schon...
Brauch aus studentischen Gründen zwar dringend Geld, aber vielleicht lässt es sich ja doch vermeiden...


----------



## numinisflo (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn du Geld brauchst würde ich das Switch sowieso nicht verkaufen. Das lohnt sich nicht, du bekommst einfach nichts dafür, zumindest nicht ansatzweise das, was es dir wert ist. 
Also geh lieber arbeiten, hat auch noch keinem Studenten geschadet.


----------



## Switcherer (9. Dezember 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Wenn du Geld brauchst würde ich das Switch sowieso nicht verkaufen. Das lohnt sich nicht, du bekommst einfach nichts dafür, zumindest nicht ansatzweise das, was es dir wert ist.
> Also geh lieber arbeiten, hat auch noch keinem Studenten geschadet.



Ja glaub auch dass der Verkauf keine so gute Idee ist...
hab ja schließlich "nur noch" 1 1/2 Semester zu überstehen.
Hey, und gearbeitet hab ich vorher auch schon 7 Jahre  !... Wird auch echt wieder Zeit, so schon das Leben als Student auch ist, ohne  is hald auch nix!


----------



## DH-Shredder (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde es auch nicht verkaufen. Das Rad ist einfach zu gut!  Würde meins nie und nimmer weggeben. Das Teil ist einfach schlicht schön und hat eine top Performance. Außerdem zukünftig ein echter Klassiker!


----------



## numinisflo (9. Dezember 2009)

Genau so ist es.


----------



## Jako (9. Dezember 2009)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Nach wie vor gut dein Switch, mir gefällt auch die Farbe des Richie Schley Switch sehr gut.
> Im Nachhinein bin ich nicht 100% glücklich mit der Entscheidung mein Switch verkauft zu haben.



....also ich trauere meinem switch canuck auch etwas nach - aber nur wegen der tradition...... die entwicklung geht einfach weiter, und wenn ich mein slayer ss rocke, habe ich mein switch ganz schnell vergessen - um welten besser! gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> ....wenn ich mein slayer ss rocke, habe ich mein switch ganz schnell vergessen - um welten besser! gruß jako



...geht mir genauso mit meinem Flaty in der "light" - version


----------



## wanderer1219 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde das Switch sofort verkaufen und ihm keine Träne nachweinen. Ich kenne vielleicht auch jemand der sich erbarmen würde dir das abzukaufen.

MfG Chris


----------



## numinisflo (9. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Switcherer (9. Dezember 2009)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Ich würde das Switch sofort verkaufen und ihm keine Träne nachweinen. Ich kenne vielleicht auch jemand der sich erbarmen würde dir das abzukaufen.
> 
> MfG Chris



Hey Chris! 

Preisvorschläge sind natürlich immer möglich, würd mich auch sehr interessieren was dabei für *unglaublich hohe Liebhaberpreise* zustande kommen würden...


----------



## Switchy (10. Dezember 2009)

Mein Switch geb ich nie wieder her das wandert i wann in die Oldie Sammlung und es kommt was neues her. Wie hier schon viele ja richtig erkannt haben bekommt man ja eh nix mehr dafür also lieber das schätzchen sicher und behütet in den eigenen Händen wissen.


----------



## Switcherer (16. Dezember 2009)

Standrohr schrieb:


> eine der kettenstreben ist komplett durchgebrochen... hatte nichts mir der DC zu tun.
> die kann ein switch schon ab, ist ja eigentlich sehr massiv gebaut
> einbauhöhe und lenkwinkel waren auch OK, ähnlich wie bei einer 180er 66




Gibts davon Fotos?
Weil ich mir einen Bruch an der Stelle überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann. Würd mich interessieren!


----------



## Standrohr (16. Dezember 2009)

ja, hier kannste mal schauen


----------



## Switchy (17. Dezember 2009)

Schweissnaht da steckt kein Hersteller drin. Üble sache aber kann passieren. Wurde sie denn wenigstens getauscht auf garantie oder war es schon zu lang her?


----------



## Standrohr (18. Dezember 2009)

hatte leider kein kaufbeleg, da 2. Besitzer
bikeaction geht da strikt nach ihren AGBs vor, keine Kulanz
hätte es für ca. 300 wiederbeleben können = neue Schwinge

hab mich aber für einen neuen rahmen entschieden und das war auch gut so


----------



## benzinkanister (2. Januar 2010)

hallo,

ihr seid ja alle sehr begeistert von dem rahmen. finde ihn auch sehr hübsch! bin gerade auf der suche nach einem rahmen und habe ein 2003er angeboten bekommen. ist leider rahmengröße 18" und ich bin 190cm groß. könnte ich damit trotzdem glücklich werden?

gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (3. Januar 2010)

kommt  bisschen auf den Einsatz an. Willst du es verspielt oder zum richtig heizen.
Allerdings bricht der an der Dämpferaufnahme. Das war bei den aus 2003 allen so.
Ich habe noch einen 2004 SL Rahmen in 19,5 falls du Interesse hast. Allerdings nur für nen guten Preis, weil sonst behalte ich den als Ersatz.


----------



## Magnum 204 (3. Januar 2010)

so mal was von heute












Gruß


----------



## DHOUSER (5. Januar 2010)

Viele fantstische Bikes in diesem Thread.

Mein Switch........
Eure Meinung würde mich interessieren!


----------



## pieleh (5. Januar 2010)

DHOUSER schrieb:


> Viele fantstische Bikes in diesem Thread.
> 
> Mein Switch........
> Eure Meinung würde mich interessieren!



Klasse, sehr schöner Aufbau! 
Ich würde allerdings noch die Aufkleber von der Gabel entfernen - das passt dann besser zu dem cleanen Aufbau.


----------



## Jendo (6. Januar 2010)

Schnee ist ne geile Sache!




@dhouser:
Gefällt mir auch sehr gut dein Bike. Was wiegt denn dein Aufbau?

Gruß
Jendo


----------



## DHOUSER (6. Januar 2010)

Hey Jendo,

freut mich, dass Dir mein Switch gefällt.

16,11 Kg.

Da gibt es bestimmt leichtere hier im Thread.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Magnum 204 (6. Januar 2010)

JA MEINS HAT NUR 15,7 KG  

Gruß


----------



## stefanstumpf (10. Januar 2010)

Hi Zusammen,
hab immer noch keins, aber das is mal ein richtig geiles Teil

Grüße!


----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Schnee ist ne geile Sache!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sehr schön dein Switch.  
Und am Wochenende darfst du dann mal ein paar gute Bilder von meinem Blizzard machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (10. Januar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr schön dein Switch.
> Und am Wochenende darfst du dann mal ein paar gute Bilder von meinem Blizzard machen.



Werd ich machen. Fühl mich auch langsam wieder fit, sodas einem vergnügsamen Wochenende nichts im Wege stehen sollte.


----------



## Primus27 (11. Januar 2010)

Im Thread tummelnd weiß ich wieder warum ich mir nach Jahren des Anhimmelns endlich einen Switch-Rahmen für mein Enduro-Projekt zugelegt habe. Hier ist er (noch) im warmen Stübchen.. Ein Outdoor-Foto folgt!











Grüße


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Januar 2010)




----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2010)

Wirklich schön! Das Gewicht würde mich noch interessieren.


----------



## Primus27 (11. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Blumen.. 15,78 kg zeigt die Waage. Grüße


----------



## Jendo (11. Januar 2010)

Sehr schönes Switch!
Was ist das für ein Lyrik?

Die Zugverlegung ist Switchtypisch richtig blöd. Ich hab bei mir durchgehende Zughülle vom unterrohr unter dem Tretlager rein in den Kettenstrebenschutz und direkt ins Schaltwerk ohne diese absurde Schlagenlinie....
Gruß
JEndo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (11. Januar 2010)

Das SL gefällt echt gut! Ist der Rahmen neu?



Jendo schrieb:


> Die Zugverlegung ist Switchtypisch richtig blöd. Ich hab bei mir durchgehende Zughülle vom unterrohr unter dem Tretlager rein in den Kettenstrebenschutz und direkt ins Schaltwerk ohne diese absurde Schlagenlinie....
> Gruß
> JEndo



Geb dir Recht, aber ich finde deine Zugverlegung macht nur bei Schaltwerken mit direkter Zugführung wie sram Sinn.


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Januar 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Switch!
> Was ist das für ein Lyrik?



Sieht nach einer 2Step aus, wenn ich das auf dem Tauchrohr richtig entziffert habe.

Wirklich ein sehr schönes Rad!


----------



## Primus27 (12. Januar 2010)

Moin zusammen, der Rahmen ist gebraucht gekauft, allerdings in einem sehr guten Zustand. Die Gabel ist ne Lyrik 2-Step Air.. 

was die Zugverlegung angeht, so musste ich mich auch erst daran gewöhnen, da die Züge ihren merkwürdigen Bogen aber links und rechts synchron machen, finde ich es aber doch ganz aufgeräumt.. so hab ich mich schnell an den Anblick gewöhnt..

Grüße


----------



## el Lingo (12. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die Zugverlegung bei meinen Switch´s nicht als störend empfunden. Mal schauen, wie es demnächst ist...


----------



## Jendo (12. Januar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich habe die Zugverlegung bei meinen Switch´s nicht als störend empfunden. Mal schauen, wie es demnächst ist...



Störend ist sie natürlich nicht aber man kann sie sinnvoll optimieren.
Willst Du dir wieder ein Switch anschaffen?


----------



## el Lingo (12. Januar 2010)

Nein, ich habe schon eins bei mir liegen, bzw. den Rahmen. Fahrwerk wird komplett Marzocchi (66 RC3 und Roco TST R). Mehr kommt, wenn es fertig ist. Ich brauche ein park-Bike, damit ich mein SXC nicht überstrapaziere...


----------



## Jendo (12. Januar 2010)

Na dann viel Spaß beim Aufbauen. Ich freue mich auf Bilder!


----------



## el Lingo (12. Januar 2010)

Danke! Und ich auf die erste Fahrt...


----------



## numinisflo (13. Januar 2010)

Primus27 schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen.. 15,78 kg zeigt die Waage. Grüße



Das ist doch ein gutes Gewicht für das Switch!



el Lingo schrieb:


> Danke! Und ich auf die erste Fahrt...



Bin mal gespannt auf dein Switch. Welches Modell hast du denn? Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.

Gruß

FLO


----------



## el Lingo (13. Januar 2010)

3.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primus27 (13. Januar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein gutes Gewicht für das Switch!
> 
> ja, die SL Version macht es einem buchstälich leichter, was halbwegs tourentaugliches zusammen zu bauen..


----------



## el Lingo (13. Januar 2010)

Aber ein richtiges Tourenbike ist das Switch aus meiner Erfahrung heraus nicht.


----------



## Jendo (14. Januar 2010)

Primus27 schrieb:


> numinisflo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das ist doch ein gutes Gewicht für das Switch!
> ...



Das hat dafür seine Einbußen in der Stabilität!


----------



## strikemike (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo Nachbarn,

ich habe ein RM6 und überlege es gegen ein Switch zu tauschen. Hat jemand beide Bikes im Einsatz? Denke das Switch ist für mich inzwischen doch etwas besser geeignet. 

Falls jemand eins günstig in gute Hände geben will oder einen Rahmen verkaufen mag bitte PN an mich. *Tausche auch gerne gegen ein Switch...*







Grüße

Mike


----------



## Primus27 (14. Januar 2010)

Ja, da kam mir das kalte Grausen, als ich die Delle gesehen hab, mein Beileid. 

Mit "tourentauglich" meine ich übrigens dass, was man heute Enduro nennt, als schon bergab orientiert und mal nen Gegenhang hochprügeln.. dafür sollte es passen!


----------



## el Lingo (14. Januar 2010)

Naja, einen Gegenhang hoch ist noch keine Tour ;-)


----------



## Jendo (14. Januar 2010)

Primus27 schrieb:


> Ja, da kam mir das kalte Grausen, als ich die Delle gesehen hab, mein Beileid.
> 
> Mit "tourentauglich" meine ich übrigens dass, was man heute Enduro nennt, als schon bergab orientiert und mal nen Gegenhang hochprügeln.. dafür sollte es passen!



Die Delle ist bis jetzt kein Problem. Die hält seit zwei Jahren gnadenlos... Aber es schaut echt hässlich aus.


----------



## ksb (14. Januar 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das hat dafür seine Einbußen in der Stabilität



allerdings, so sah er aus mein traum vom switch...





so wurde es halt ein slayer sxc, fährt auch nicht so schlecht ;-)
stefan


----------



## Primus27 (14. Januar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Naja, einen Gegenhang hoch ist noch keine Tour ;-)



viele Gegenhänge oder -hügel schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (14. Januar 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das hat dafür seine Einbußen in der Stabilität!




Du hast meinen Atem im Nacken verspürt und es mit der Angst zu tun bekommen und bist vor lauter Verzweiflung in die Büsche gesprungen.


----------



## Jendo (14. Januar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Atem im Nacken verspürt und es mit der Angst zu tun bekommen und bist vor lauter Verzweiflung in die Büsche gesprungen.



Nur weil Du immer bei mir auf den Gepäckträger mitfahren willst...


----------



## olimtbfully (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo Switcher,
bin grad dabei mein Switch Bj 2007 auf Schaltung vorn/2 Kettenbätter
umzurüsten. Wie habt ihr das Problem mit dem Schaltzug gelösst?
An der Stelle wo der Zug aus der Endkappe der Hülle kommt( also kurz vor dem Umwerfer ist eine
ca. 90 Grad Biegung der Führung des Zugs, heisst für mich bei jedem
Schaltvorgang sägt sich der Zug immer weiter in den Rahmen, wie kann man das vermeiden? Hatte mal ein Scott Nitrous, da war die Zugverlegung
ähnlich, hier gab es eine kleine Kunststoffhülle für die Endkappe wo der Zug
um die Biegung geführt wurde ohne den Rahmen zu zersägen. Gibts sowas
von Rocky auch?
Bitte Info, vielen Dank im Voraus
Gruss Oli


----------



## olimtbfully (19. Januar 2010)

sorry, Kettenblätter


----------



## olimtbfully (20. Januar 2010)

Problem Schaltzug selbst gelösst,


----------



## Mudstud (31. Januar 2010)

Du sollst Dein Switch auch im tiefsten Winter reiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (31. Januar 2010)

Stimmt!


----------



## Jendo (1. Februar 2010)

Zwei richtige Schönheiten im Schnee!


----------



## Cuberius (1. Februar 2010)

Merci!


----------



## Jendo (1. Februar 2010)

Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit deiner Louise?


----------



## Cuberius (1. Februar 2010)

Super zufrieden. Bin aber auch einfach ein Fan von ihr! 
Was ist denn mit deiner Juicy?


----------



## Jendo (1. Februar 2010)

Meine Juicy funktioniert ohne Beschwerden. Aber ich finde es gut wenn nicht jeder den selben Einheitsbrei am Rad hat. Von daher wollte ich einfach mal hören wie sich die Louise so macht


----------



## numinisflo (2. Februar 2010)

Nach wie vor einfach toll der Moko-Rahmen.


----------



## Cuberius (2. Februar 2010)

@Jendo:
Hätte mich auch bei der Juicy gewundert.
Du hast Recht, custom-made ist schon was feines. Und zehn verschiedene Switch sind doch schöner anzuschauen. 

@numinisflo:
Danke!
Wieso hast du eigentlich deins damals verkauft?


----------



## numinisflo (5. Februar 2010)

Cuberius schrieb:


> @numinisflo:
> Danke!
> Wieso hast du eigentlich deins damals verkauft?



Da frägst du mich was! Kann ich selber kaum nachvollziehen. War aber insgesamt diesem "ich will und brauch mal wieder was neues" Fanatismus zuzuschreiben. Würde ich aber nicht mehr machen.

Na ja, nun habe ich ja wieder ein Rocky. Und sobald RM im mittleren Federwegssegment etwas für mich attraktives anbietet werde ich mal schauen was passiert...


----------



## Cuberius (7. Februar 2010)

Den Fanatismus kenne ich. Allerdings kann ich mich einfach nicht dazu durchringen das Liebgewonnene wegzugeben. Mein Switch wird entweder das Zeitliche segnen oder ich kann nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (10. Februar 2010)

Am Wochenende sollte mein Park-Rad endlich fertig sein. Es sind zwar nur noch Kleinigkeiten, die gemacht werden müssen, ein paar Meter bin ich es aber schon gefahren.

Da stellt sich die Frage: wann ist der Schnee endlich weg???


----------



## numinisflo (10. Februar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Am Wochenende sollte mein Park-Rad endlich fertig sein. Es sind zwar nur noch Kleinigkeiten, die gemacht werden müssen, ein paar Meter bin ich es aber schon gefahren.
> 
> Da stellt sich die Frage: wann ist der Schnee endlich weg???



Dann kannst du ja auch bald ein paar Bilder posten.

Ich kann den Schnee so langsam auch nicht mehr sehen. Aber hier in Bayern schneits wieder so richtig...


----------



## qwwq20091 (22. Februar 2010)

Machn Bilder sonst kann man dierekt sterben gehen bei solhem wetter!! Bitte


----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2010)

Endlich mal wieder ein Switch.

Aber ein paar Sachen wollen mir nicht gefallen: Sattel/Stütze, Vorbau, Felgen, 3-fach Kurbel und die Pedale.


----------



## qwwq20091 (22. Februar 2010)

das ist für meine Frau ,nicht für mich! aber ales wir noch kommen ende monat !


----------



## el Lingo (22. Februar 2010)

Ich warte seit mehr als 2 Wochen auf die letzten Teile. Scheint am Sunline V1 Lenker zu liegen, der aber farblich genau ins Konzept passt. Sobald er da ist, bekommt Ihr Bilder.


----------



## numinisflo (22. Februar 2010)

Wenn der Sunline farblich ins Konzept passt kann man ja den Frame schön erraten. Freu mich auf die Bilder.


----------



## slayerrider (23. Februar 2010)

Was ist mit dem "Lochblech" passiert?
Oder sieht das nur auf dem Pic so komisch aus.


----------



## Jendo (23. Februar 2010)

zugeschweißt 
Ist bestimmt nur die Perspektive.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (23. Februar 2010)

Flo, ich glaube, da hast Du eine falsche Ahnung. Der Lenker passt farblich zur Gabel, Steuersatz und Pedalen. Ist aber aktuell nicht lieferbar, es sei denn ich nehme einen mit 38m Rise, was ich nicht will.


----------



## qwwq20091 (23. Februar 2010)

Jendo: zugeschweist ict da nichts das wahr nur blitzer von kamera


----------



## numinisflo (23. Februar 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Flo, ich glaube, da hast Du eine falsche Ahnung. Der Lenker passt farblich zur Gabel, Steuersatz und Pedalen. Ist aber aktuell nicht lieferbar, es sei denn ich nehme einen mit 38m Rise, was ich nicht will.



Ach so. Ich dachte der Sunline Lenker passt farblich zum Rahmen. Na dann bin ich ja gespannt.


----------



## swuzzi (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo
Zitat von Cuberius  
@numinisflo:
Danke!
Wieso hast du eigentlich deins damals verkauft?


Kann man eigentlich sein Switch mittels Dämpferumbau von unnötigen Pfunden befreien und damit wieder aktraktiver machen?
Denke da an einen Luft-Dämpfer mit üblichen 200/57.Eventuell einen Rock Shox Monarch 4.2 C  oder Fox RP 23 ! ( - 800g )
Würde das vom Einbau her passen?
Und wie ist unser Switch angelenkt?progressiv, degressiv oder konstant?

Wäre doch mal ne echte Alternative! Rahmen mit Dämpfer um die 3,5 Kg bei 178 mm Federweg.Die Hammer Enduro

Wäre nett mal euren Standpunkt zulesen ,denn ich bin echt am überlegen!!
Vielleicht funzt das ja auch net
Gruß swuzzi


----------



## el Lingo (24. Februar 2010)

Ich habe im alten Switch früher eine X-Fusion O2 PVA gefahren, sehr viel heavy Trails und auch Parks, lief wunderbar. Im 178mm Switch würde ich aber eher etwas wie den Roco Air TST einbauen, da der doch mehr Optionen zum anpassen bietet.


----------



## swuzzi (24. Februar 2010)

Hi
Aber generell ist es also möglich nen Luftdämpfer ins Switch 2.0 178mm FW
einzubauen!
Irgendwas zu beachten??
Meinungen?!!
Grüßli

Sehe gerade im Markt:Fox DHX 5.0 AIR | 200x57 | 2009er | große Luftkammer 
Wäre das die bessere Wahl?!!Und kann ich die Buchsen aus dem Roco TST R nehmen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (24. Februar 2010)

Die bessere Wahl ist der Roco Air, aber die Buchsen passen.


----------



## swuzzi (24. Februar 2010)

Aloa
Und Danke schonmal!!
Habe irgendwo mal gelesen das der Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer nicht passt ,wegen dem  großem Umfang!Irgendwas müßte abgefeilt werden?Weiß es aber nicht mehr genau!
Weiß jemand wie schwer der Roco Air ist in 200/57?
Gruß


----------



## swuzzi (24. Februar 2010)

Aloa
Und Danke schon mal!!
Habe irgendwo mal gelesen das der Marzocchi Roco Air TST Dämpfer nicht passt ,wegen dem  großem Umfang!Irgendwas müßte abgefeilt werden?Weiß es aber nicht mehr genau!
Weiß jemand wie schwer der Roco Air ist in 200/57?
Gruß

Sorry,da war ich wohl wieder schneller.....


----------



## Switcherer (25. Februar 2010)

Servus!

Ich brauch eine neue Kurbel. Eine SLX 2-fach solls werden.

Auf was muss ich achten bzgl. Lager, Durchmesser, Breite, usw...?

Ist fürs Switch 07.

Das Luftdämpferthema find ich auch interessant, bin auch noch am überlegen...


----------



## slayerrider (26. Februar 2010)

du brauchst 68/73mm lager, Slx gibt es aber wahrscheinlich auch nciht anderst. Länge nach Vorliebe.
Hier mal meins, das letzte mal so:


----------



## swuzzi (26. Februar 2010)

Dein Laufradsatz ist doch in Ordnung,finde ich!
Schwarz,Steckachse,sehr Stabil,Marke,Normaler Preis=Aufkleber ab und es sieht gut aus!! Sind halt etwas schwerer als ander LR,aber das beschleunigt doch Berg ab,oder?!!
Sehe ich da ne Beule im Unterrohr?Bitte nicht!!
Gruß


----------



## Switcherer (26. Februar 2010)

@slayerrider: Dankschön!  

Und super Switch!


----------



## numinisflo (26. Februar 2010)

Diese Stelle am Unterrohr scheint die Solldellenstelle beim Switch zu sein. Gell Rubinho?


----------



## slayerrider (26. Februar 2010)

ging es um meinen Laufradsatz?
ich also neben/auf der Delle, war dieser Aufkleber mit "vergeben". Ob das ein schlechtes Zeichen in richtung Rocky war?
Naja es gab fahrtechnische Probleme in Wildbad und das Fahrrad flog ins Steinfeld....
Nun ist da halt die Monsterdelle.


----------



## Jendo (26. Februar 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Diese Stelle am Unterrohr scheint die Solldellenstelle beim Switch zu sein. Gell Rubinho?





slayerrider schrieb:


> Naja es gab fahrtechnische Probleme in Wildbad und das Fahrrad flog ins Steinfeld....
> Nun ist da halt die Monsterdelle.



Ich hab das mal in Bozen ausprobiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (27. Februar 2010)

Denke mal es ging um deinen LRS!
Wenn Dir das graue Switch auf dem Foto gehört und du eine neue Kurbel suchst und ein LRS von Hope o.ä.--------------------------
dann denke ich mal,wenn ich mich nicht irre 
DU
ja Du ,warst gemeint!!!
aber du möchtest bestimmt aus dem light Freerider ein AM machen,stimm es?!!
gruss


----------



## slayerrider (27. Februar 2010)

Ach so. Der Laufradsatz ist super. Ich möchte es etwas leichter machen richtig. 
Der gesuchte Laufradsatz ist allerdings für ein anderes Projekt, diese führt auch dazu dass ich das Switch ein bisschen leichte haben möchte.
Ans Switch kommen leichtere Reifen und ne andere Stütze und dann sollte es schon ready sein für Touren.


----------



## olimtbfully (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 
hab mein Switch noch nicht lang, ca mal 150km Laufleistung.Im Moment  ist ne Totem Coil mit 180mm verbaut,
mir ist die Front etwas zu hoch, fühlt sich beim fahren irgendwie nervöser
an als bei meinem Enduro oder gar beim DHler, das Bike kippt leichter zur Seite, wenn ich das mal so beschreiben kann.
Habe nun vor eine Gabel mit 160mm FW zu montieren, hier schon mal 2cm tiefer, entweder ne gebrauchte FOX 36 oder die neue 2010er 55 RV.
was meint Ihr, würde sich das Fahrverhalten vom Switch grossartig ändern,
oder kann ich mir das sparen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Infos.
Gruss Oli


----------



## Switcherer (28. Februar 2010)

Servus,

ich fahre meins auch meistens mit 160mm. Fühlt sich schon irgendwie a bissl besser an.
Aber ich weis nicht ob es sich lohnt deswegen eine neue Gabel zu kaufen.
Ich hab da ja kein Problem -> 66 ATA


----------



## bestmove (1. März 2010)

Hi Oli, das gleiche Gefühl hatte ich auch mit einer Totem am Switch. Davor bin ich eine 36Van gefahren, Geo lag mir wesentlich besser. Ich denke schon das sich das Fahrverhalten verbessert, solltest du unbedingt ausprobieren ...


----------



## slayerrider (1. März 2010)

ich habe die 66 und bin super zufrieden. Aber ich habe auch den ganz großen Rahmen, ob das jetzt was macht, weis ich nicht...


----------



## Ikonoklast (1. März 2010)

Das Rad muss aus Geldnot leider weg 

Bei Interesse Pn


----------



## captainz3 (9. März 2010)

Ikonoklast schrieb:


> Das Rad muss aus Geldnot leider weg
> 
> Bei Interesse Pn



...obwohls per eigener Definition das Lieblingsrad ist...?


----------



## Ikonoklast (9. März 2010)

Was will man machen, wenn man nen Rad hat, das man unheimlich mag, aber eh kaum dazu kommt es zu fahren, und dringend Kohle braucht. Und wenns noch 10mal mein Lieblingsrad ist, dann wird eben irgendwann ein neues aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (9. März 2010)

hallo zusammen,

möchte jetzt doch auch mal im switch-thread reinschauen... habe das bike seit ende 2008 (switch 3.0 original außer louise, HS, sattel, griffe)... auf das gewicht hab ich bisher nicht sooo geachtet, aber vorne könnte es schon bisserl leichter sein mit den ganzen diabolus-teilen - jetzt überlege ich, die 66 vf2 gegen eine 66 ata auszutauschen: hat da jemand erfahrungen damit (switcherer, vielleicht magst du ein paar eindrücke schreiben!?)...!?

gruss


----------



## Switcherer (9. März 2010)

Servus Blind-fish!

Also ich kann die 66 ATA nur empfehlen! Bin absolut zufrieden damit. Bei meinem Modell ist zwar auch das Problem aufgetreten, dass sich die Gabel im hartem Gelände leicht runter getravelt hat, aber das war mit einem Service bei Cosmic innerhalb einer Woche erledigt.
Wie gesagt , spricht super an und auf 140mm unten gehts auch RELATIV gut bergauf. Und gerade fürs Switch, ideal weil du sie hald super an die Geo anpassen kannst. Fahre sie meist auf 160mm. Außer im Park natürlich...


----------



## blind-fish (9. März 2010)

danke, switcherer, das hört sich gut an - glaube, ich werde das tatsächlich demnächst machen... zur zeit ist eine 08er oder 09er ja ganz gut preislich im rahmen zu bekommen... )


----------



## olimtbfully (9. März 2010)

Hallo switcherer und bestmove, Danke erst mal für eure Tips,
werde es wahrsch. ausprobieren mit ner 160er Gabel, wenn ich meine fast neue Totem für nen akzeptablen Preis los krieg, ob es ne Fox 36 oder doch die 2010 Marzocchi 55 wird weiss ich noch nicht. Preis Fox? Qualität 55?
Ne 66 wie von blind-fish wäre ne Alternative, aber da bin ich wohl wieder
bei der Bauhöhe der Totem, da ich mit dem Teil haupts. Enduromässig unterwegs bin und es nur als Reserve-Bikeparkrad nützen will, wollte ich es etwas haltbar abspecken. 
Wie oben erst mal Gabel und Reifen. Im Moment sind Muddy Mary Freeride 2,5 montiert. Spiele mit dem Gedanken Fat Albert 2010, vom Grip her wäre mir der Maxxis Minion Fr lieber, Gewicht ist ja fast gleich, aber wie ist der Rollwiderstand vom Maxxis FR. Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit dem maxxis.
Ist der Endurotauglich oder eher eine Qual???
Gruss Oli


----------



## Fabeymer (10. März 2010)

Ich schalte mich mal kurz dazwischen, weil ich im Bikemarkt letztens zufällig drauf gestoßen bin: Hier gibt es eine schöne 66 ATA (die 08er und 09er finde ich von den Decals her einfach unschön).

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/254343/cat/18


----------



## wanderer1219 (10. März 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Abend ihr ************** Switch Besitzer,

ich würde jeden von euch wenn ich ih Nachts in einer Dunklen Gasse begegne und er sein '04er oder älteres Pitch (ohne den blöden Knick im Oberrohr) dabei hätte kommentarlos niederschlagen und ihm eben dieses klauen. Ihr würdet natürlich von mir einen Eisbeutel bekommen.

Die Freundin müsste in Zukunft in der Hängematte auf dem Balkon schlafen, denn neben mir läge im Bett dann das in meinen Augen schönste Fahrrad der Welt. Dabei habe ich es noch nicht einmal live gesehen geschweige denn berührt.

Seit ich 2002 so eins in der Bike gesehen habe träume ich davon. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass ich nie eines besitzen werde. 

Wenn ich einmal groß und reich bin schenke ich mir eins zur Geburt meines ersten Kindes und hau dann damit ab.

Bösartige auf purem Neid begründete Grüße aus Freiburg

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (10. März 2010)

Hallo wanderer1219 das war Spass! oder? wenn nicht ::::::::::::: dreh dir immer rum wenn du in dunkelheit läufst, kann passieren das die Russen am hals beissen!!!


----------



## wanderer1219 (10. März 2010)

Natürlich war das Spaß ich bin nur echt neidisch.


----------



## sf666 (11. März 2010)

Ahoi ihr Rocky-Ritter,

bald, ach bald bin ich vielleicht einer von Euch. Hab die Chance unten gezeigten Switch-Rahmen zu erstehen. 
Das seeehr hübsche Teil inkl. Dämpfer + Steuers kommt auf gute 4kg. Is aus angebl. dem Jahr 2006, und seeeehr wenig gefahren. Lack is tiptop und sogar die Schutzfolien sind alle noch drauf (od. wurden nachgeklebt).

Die ersten Fragen: 
Stimmt das BJ (2006)? Woran erkennt mans?
Weiß jemand, was der Rahmen nackt wiegt?
Wie viel ist der Rahmen in Euren Augen wert?

Was aus dem Rahmen evtl. werden soll:
Ich hab mich schon durchs Switch-Forum gekämpft, den Eindruck gewonnen, dass das bike vom einsatzbereich sehr vielseitig is, möchte Euch aber meine Erwartungen an mein neues, künftiges Bike nennen und Euch um eine Einschätzung bitten, ob sich diese mit diesem Rahmen verwirklichen lassen.

Ich war bie letzten beiden Jahre auf einem Spezi EPIC unterwegs - war mein erstes "Fully"; Vortrieb war für mich beim Umstieg vom HT alles, den fand ich im EPIC zur Genüge..Komforteinbußen nahm ich hin..
Mittlerweile is mir das Epic zu schwachbrüstig..außerdem hab ich auch noch ein HT und wenn ich CCn will, nehm ich das => Epic kommt weg...mehr Federweg soll ins Haus...

Mein Home.gebirge ist sehr variantenreich...geht nicht am Stück sehr weit rauf (zu Beginn ca. 35min uphill, dann is ma am plateu und fährt dort entlang), dafür isses ein ständiges Rauf und Runter, man kann flache Anstiege wählen und dann steile Abfahrten runter, oder steile Anstiege, flache Abfahrt -> wie man will..Waldboden, Wurzeln, Steine, ein paar Jungs haben jetzt begonnen, einen Park (Northshore, drops versch. höhen) zu bauen..

in diesem Terrain möcht ich mich bewegen..wie beschrieben, muss ich mir ja meine Abfahrten selbst verdienen => ich sollt mitm Switch gut bergauf kommen; Gewicht sollt <15kg bleiben;
da ja einer gebaut wird, möcht ich auch im Park schnuppern...werden wohl die gemütlichen Linien bleiben, aber probieren möcht ichs doch und dafür muss das bike herhalten können, dürft aber, was ich gelesen hab, kein problem sein...
kurzum: ich such ein fettes AM, das auch für leichten Parkeinsatz geht -> passt das Switch da?

Überlegungen zur Ausstattung meinerseits:

Gabel: dachte ich an die Lyrik U-turn..is zwar schwerer als Fox, aber einfacher handzuhaben und eine Stahlfedergabel.
Frage: Wie "wichtig"/sinnvoll is eine travelbare Gabel beim Switch?
Würd auch eine 150er, bspw. Revelation passen?

Dämpfer: wohl einen Luftdämpfer - alleine schon des Gewichts wegen...was passt denn gut? DHX Air? Roco Air? Stimmt die Einbaulänge 190/50? 

Laufräder weiß ich schon fix: Dt swiss, 5.1d, 36-loch
Kurbel: SLX 3-fach
bremsen: weiß noch nicht: auf jeden: 203/180er

Der Rest steht noch im Prospekt.

Vielen Dank schonmal fürs Lesen und hoffentlich jene Antworten, die mich auf meiner Suche weiterführen.

civ


----------



## captainz3 (11. März 2010)

Hallo sf666,

der Rahmen ist älter als 2006. Erkennbar weil da kein Knick im Oberrohr ist.
Der normale Switch Rahmen ist für den AM Einsatz (bzw. Aufbau eines entsprechenden Bikes) auch nicht unbedingt der leichteste...da gibt es sicherlich Besseres.
Wenn Du nur ein bisschen Richtung Bike Park und Abfahrt gehen möchtest,
Empfehle  ich eher das Switch SL von 2004 oder 2005 bzw. den entsprechenden Rahmen dazu. Der hat geringere Wandstärken in den Rohren und ist dadurch leichter...dazu noch einen entsprechenden Plattformdämpfer, der ohne viel Umschalten nicht wippt und Du hast schon eine gute Grundlage für Deine Ansprüche...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. März 2010)

Moin

Der Rahmen ist weder von 2006 noch sieht er aus als würde er wenig gefahren worden sein...
Ich glaube der ist von 2003.

Wenn der Verkäufer das nicht weiß oder wissentlich eine falsche Angabe macht, sollte das einem zu denken geben...

Ich hatte auch mal so einen. Ist schon schwer der Hobel. Bin den dazumal mit einer Z1 Light ETA mit 150mm gefahren. Das hat gut harmoniert.

MfG


----------



## Jendo (11. März 2010)

Der Rahmen ist eine Sonder Special Edition der Moko-Lackierung in Rot weiß. Die gab es meineserachtens nur 2005! Daher kann es auch gut möglich sein das der Rahmen schon eine SL Version ist.
Das Baujahr müsstest Du an der Rahmennummer identifizieren können (RMB 05...). Der Federweg ist Perfekt bei 150, aber eher von der Einbauhöhe der Gabel abhängig. Die Lyrik U-Turn ist bestimmt eine gute Gabel für den Rahmen. Einbaulänge 190/50 stimmt und ein Luftdämpfer ist für dein Einsatzzweck völlig ausreichend.
Um deinen Aufbau um die 15kg zu schaffen solltest du aber ein paar leichte Komponenten benutzen. Bei der Sattelstütze kann es kritisch werden weil die Verstellhöhe recht marginal ist. Eine Teleskopstütze wäre angebracht ist aber sackschwer.
Ansonsten ein sehr geiler Rahmen!

Grüße
Jendo


----------



## sf666 (13. März 2010)

Ahoi,

vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten...werde den Aufbau wagen.. ...weitere Fragen folgen

zum Rahmen: Jendo hat Recht. Die Rahmennummer beginnt zwar nicht mit RMB sondern mit L, immerhin folgt 2005xxxx...hab bis dato immer 200 5xx xxx gelesen 

gute nacht,
sf


----------



## slayerrider (13. März 2010)

jendo hat völlig recht, das könnte auch eine SL Version sein, da hilft dann wiegen und das Gewicht entschiedet das.
Roco geht wohl nicht es sei denn man fräst an der Wippe was weg.
DHX oder rp gehen sicher klar, wenn reiner Bikepark, dann ist Stahl wohl die bessere Wahl.


----------



## sf666 (14. März 2010)

n´abend,

wenig neuigkeiten, aber immer mehr fragen, suche einen luftdämpfer -> also bitte alles adäquate anbieten (mehr weiter unten)..es lebe das projekt. 

die waage hat gesprochen: rahmen inkl. steuers, lx-umwerfer und dhx 4 mit 800x2,3 feder: 4460gr. 
rahmen is somit ziemlich sicher n sl, auch s´gewicht (3,59kg) kommt wohl hin?:
http://www.silverfish-uk.com/articles.php?articleshow=426

wollt den dämpfer rausnehmen, hatte aber kein werkzeug zum feder entspannen - oder wär das gar nicht nötig? mach ihn morgen ganz nackt und wieg dann nochmal..'=> DHX 4.0 inkl. Feder ZU VERKAUFEN.

die laufräder tritt mir ein bike-kompagnion günstig ab: 
hr: speci-naben , 36loch dt 5.1d inkl. kass+ 180er scheibe: 1720gr
vr: 36loch, 5,1er, 20ermaxle inkl. 203er scheibe: 1200gr

thema gabel: wird jetzt wohl eine durolux 120-160mm -> gut fürs budget, ca. 2,6kg und sicher gut genug für mich! einbauhöhe: 545 -> passt das??
die lyrik wär ungefähr gleich schwer, würd gebraucht ca. s´selbe kosten ABER nicht neu!!

DÄMPFER: soll def. ein Luftdämpfer werden. nur: WELCHER? einsatzgebiet wär: tour-enduro, leichter park einsatz, Drops bis 1m will ich schon machen können hab mit ausrüstung rund 75kg;
meine erster gedanke wär dhx air?!?
slayerrider erwähnte einen rp und der rahmen wurde ursprünglich auch mit einem rp3 ausgestattet (siehe link oben)...ein 23er wär wohl auch leicht und günstig zu bekommen, DOCH "hält" der  

Was würdet Ihr empfehlen ODER gar ANBIETEN?? 

ach ja: ich hab keine scheu, zu fräsen -> n´ Kumpel is werkzeugmacher ...was mich gleich zum nächsten thema führt:

RAHMEN/HINTERBAU PULVERN? 
da der rahmen ja schon nackt is und - wo sonst - als auf der kettenstrebe unschöne kratzer sind (bilder) und doch auf der schwinge ebenso UND ich dazu die möglichkeit hab, sandzustrahlen und zu pulvern, erwäge ich dies zu tun?? die schwinge möcht ich auf jeden fall restaurieren..über den rahmen trau ich mich nicht so drüber !?!...MOKO in rot/weiss ...
hat jemand hier schon sein switch gepulvert/pulvern lassen?

so, genug geschrieben...herzlichen dank fürs durchhalten/-lesen..

schönen abend noch 
sf


----------



## el Lingo (14. März 2010)

Ich habe in meinem alten Switch einen X-Fusion O2 PVA gefahren, dabei Trails, Parks wie Winterberg, Racepark, Hahnenklee und immer wieder Trails mit Sprüngen und Drops, die Deine Ziele gut übersteigen. Der Dämpfer ging super, daher kann ich ihn Dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (15. März 2010)

Rahmen auf keinen Fall umlakieren das ist ein Canuck.
ich habe den rp seit 2005 im Einsatz, ich habe nichts gemacht und bin auch recht oft im Bikepark gefahren. Einmal mussten seit her die Dichtungen gewechselt werden.


----------



## Jendo (15. März 2010)

Um den Dämpfer aus zu bauen musst du nur die zwei Befestigungsschrauben lösen. Es bringt überhaupt nix die Feder zu demontieren wenn Du diese nicht seperat verkaufen oder wechseln möchtest! Die Einbauhöhe der Lyrik oder Durolux passt. Theoretisch sollte jeder "ordentliche" Luftdämpfer die kleinen geplanten Strapazen überstehen.
Alles weitere wurde ja schon gesagt...
Jendo


----------



## atha58 (20. März 2010)

hall ich hab mir vor ca 1 woche ein switch gekauft aber ich weis nicht welche gabel das ist da steht nur fox 36 thirtsix r und ich fin die nciht im internet


----------



## gobo (20. März 2010)

hi
das ist ein 2005 ta moko edition!!hinzu kommt das es ein sl ist.
in dieser farbcombo gabs den rahmen hier in d.-land nicht(laut ba!!).
3,6kg mit dämpfer!!

mfg


----------



## atha58 (20. März 2010)

gibt es hier auch welche die hilfreiche antworten geben?


----------



## RattleHead (20. März 2010)

@atha58: http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/fox-36-vanilla-r-id53314.html

diesem soll es sein


----------



## bike-it-easy (20. März 2010)

Das war ja auch keine Antwort auf deine Frage (wie auch, bei dem riesigen Informationsgehalt deines Postings - Bilder, etwas mehr Beschreibung, ab und zu mal ein Satzzeichen helfen da schon viel), sondern auf eine der vorherigen Seite.
Nur mal so als Info. Ansonsten helfen wir hier gerne weiter. Mein Tipp:
Fox 36 VAN oder FLOAT (Stahlfeder oder Luft) R.

Gruß

bike-it-easy

PS: Naja, Rattlehead war a bisserl schneller


----------



## Cuberius (25. März 2010)

Frühjahrsputz...


----------



## MrFaker (25. März 2010)

da nimmt es einer sehr genau 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wanderer1219 (26. März 2010)

@cuberius: wenn du es jetzt noch schaffst dass die Teile fliegen, dann wäre das eine super Explosionszeichnung.


----------



## slayerrider (26. März 2010)

du hast vergessen den Steuersatz raus zu machen. Und die Gabel ist noch nicht demontiert.


----------



## bike-it-easy (26. März 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> du hast vergessen den Steuersatz raus zu machen. Und die Gabel ist noch nicht demontiert.



Bei den Bremsen geht auch noch was 
Komplett ist es sowieso erst, wenn neben jeder Bremse ein kleines Pfützchen Bremsflüssigkeit auf dem Boden ist.


----------



## numinisflo (27. März 2010)

Richtig professionell ist es erst wenn beim zusammenbauen mindestens fünf Teile übrig bleiben.


----------



## Ikonoklast (27. März 2010)

Leichtbau dann eben


----------



## Cuberius (27. März 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Richtig professionell ist es erst wenn beim zusammenbauen mindestens fünf Teile übrig bleiben.



..und das Bike trotzdem perfekt funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (28. März 2010)

hallo,
ich hab jetzt heraugefunden das es die fox f36 talas rc2 ist jetzt kommt meine frage
wie viel luft muss ich da reinpumpen bei einem gewicht von ca. 68kg?


----------



## gobo (29. März 2010)

geh doch auf fox shox.com,da findest du doch angaben zur deiner gabel ich glaub auch eine tabelle mit den verschiedenen set ups!

haste deine dämpferlagerung bereits erneuert????

mfg


----------



## atha58 (29. März 2010)

nein wieso?


----------



## el Lingo (29. März 2010)

Hier mein Ersatz für´s SXC, wenn es ins Grobe geht. Am Wochenende auf den Deister-Trails (Farnweg, Grabweg, Ladies Only) hat es schon einen sehr guten und sicheren Eindruck gemacht.


----------



## Jendo (30. März 2010)

Sehr schön in rot!
Schaut nach exakten 19,8kg aus!?
mfg
Jendo


----------



## Jeru (30. März 2010)

jep, schönes switch

wie schwer es ist würde mich auch interessieren ... aber bestimmt keine 19,8 kg

so im 17er bereich oder?


----------



## numinisflo (30. März 2010)

Nach wie vor ein schöner Rahmen in einer schönen Farbe. Viel Spaß damit. Und wenn wir schon beim schätzen des Gewichts sind hier mein Tipp: 18795 Gramm.


----------



## el Lingo (30. März 2010)

Grob geschätzt müßte es ungefähr 3 kg mehr als mein SXC wiegen und damit bei geschätzten 17,8kg sein. Das Problem sind aber die Reifen, hatte sie noch im Keller, fast ungefahren. Tioga Factory DH Pro, Stück 1,6kg. Damit liegt es jetzt auf geschätzten 19,5 kg, an der Waage hing es noch nicht.


----------



## Jendo (30. März 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Tioga Factory DH Pro, Stück 1,6kg. Damit liegt es jetzt auf geschätzten 19,5 kg, an der Waage hing es noch nicht.



So fühlt sich mein Switch derzeit auch an! Ich habe einen neuen Satz WTB Timberwolf mit einer brutalen 40iger Gummimischung! Ein Reifen knapp unter 1,7kg und bei der Kaugummi-Mischung geht gar nix auf Asphalt, geschweige denn berghoch. Aber dafür bergab unendlich Grip. Irgendwann gibts dann auch mal neue Bilder.


----------



## el Lingo (30. März 2010)

Leidensgenosse!
Ich bin auf Bilder vom Beulen-Bike gespannt ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (31. März 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> So fühlt sich mein Switch derzeit auch an! Ich habe einen neuen Satz WTB Timberwolf mit einer brutalen 40iger Gummimischung! Ein Reifen knapp unter 1,7kg und bei der Kaugummi-Mischung geht gar nix auf Asphalt, geschweige denn berghoch. Aber dafür bergab unendlich Grip. Irgendwann gibts dann auch mal neue Bilder.



Kannst du dich noch erinnern wie sich mein RMX mit meinen versehentlich auch noch in 2.7er Breite gekauften Syncros BHT Traktorreifen gefahren hat? Das war kein Spaß.

Mach mal Bilder vom Bike, wenn ich mein Söcöm endlich umgebaut habe können wir sofort angreifen!


----------



## atha58 (1. April 2010)

hat jemand erfahrung mit breitem lenker(länger als 700mm) am switch gemacht und kann mir sgaen wie es ist?


----------



## RattleHead (2. April 2010)

fahre 750 mm auf Slayer SXC und auf Flatline, beide gefahlt sehr gut. Hangt auch von arm lange und schulter breite ab ob das gefahlen wird.


----------



## Magnum 204 (2. April 2010)

hab en 780er momentam am switch fährt sich super , außer es wird eng.


----------



## SuperS-Rider (2. April 2010)

Ich hab auch nen 780er Lenker am Switch. Fährt sich zusammen mit nem 50mm Vorbau wunderbar. Will nichts kürzeres mehr am Switch fahren


----------



## atha58 (2. April 2010)

passt jeder lenker auf jedem vorbau oder müssen das bestimmte sein?


----------



## atha58 (2. April 2010)

hier ist mal mein switch:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/607725


----------



## Jako (2. April 2010)

sehr gut......


----------



## Jendo (3. April 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Leidensgenosse!
> Ich bin auf Bilder vom Beulen-Bike gespannt ;-)



Ich warte noch auf ein Update und dann kommen bestimmt bald ein paar Fotos von der Beulenpest 



atha58 schrieb:


> passt jeder lenker auf jedem vorbau oder müssen das bestimmte sein?



Da gibt es schon ein paar Unterschiede. Zum einen die Klemmung des Lenkers hat zwei unterschiedliche Maße 31,8mm oder 25,4mm. Zum anderen die Vorbauklemmung am Gabelschaft entweder 1 1/8" oder 1,5"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qwwq20091 (3. April 2010)

Schöne Switch! und hier  von meine frau alte, und neue!


----------



## atha58 (3. April 2010)

ein frage die wichtig ist
wie viel luft muss ich in die gabel pumpen? ich wiege ca. 70kg


----------



## atha58 (3. April 2010)

ist das jetzt eine dumme frage???
oder wieso antwortet keiner mehr


----------



## slayerrider (4. April 2010)

es gibt heutzutage super krass tolle sachen, z.b.
Google und Handbücher, dort stehen unglaubliche Sachen drin, z.B. bei einer Luftgabel/Luftvorspannung, wieviel Luft man da rein gibt.

Ich weis das ist jetzt schwer zu glauben aber das ist so.


----------



## atha58 (4. April 2010)

wooowwo findet man so ein google?


----------



## slayerrider (4. April 2010)

naja, ich weis nicht ob es unklar war, daher hier nochmal.
Benutzt einfach deinen Kopf bevor du hier postest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (4. April 2010)

den hab ich schon benutzt aber ich find einafch keine tabelle!!!!!!!


----------



## slayerrider (4. April 2010)

Glaube ich einfach nicht....
anleitung
dort steht was für ne float bei 70kg 3,8bar.

In der Anleitung stehen außerdem fast alle Antworten für alle Fragen die man so haben kann

ach so sehe grade du bist Schüler wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dann hätte ich ncihts gesagt, denn für jeden Schüler gilt ja die Schulregel Nr. 1:
"Benutzte niemals deinen Kopf, es könnte zufällig was sinnvolles bei raus kommen"


----------



## atha58 (4. April 2010)

danke


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

Hi, kann mir bitte wer sagen welche Einbaulänge der Dämpfer bei nem 2005er Switch SL hat?
Danke schon mal vorab...


----------



## Jendo (5. April 2010)

190mm


----------



## [email protected] (5. April 2010)

Besten Dank, hast mir sehr geholfen...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. April 2010)

etwas unscharf, aber dafür mit neuer Kurbel:





Jetzt noch ein neuer Sattel und dann reicht es erstmal...
frisch gewogen wurde es auch: 17,6kg

mfg


----------



## Jendo (8. April 2010)

Schöner Esel! Jetzt noch ein anderer Sattel und dann ists nahezu Perfekt.


----------



## bestmove (8. April 2010)

Der Sattel ist gut und der Esel sowieso


----------



## el Lingo (8. April 2010)

Was haben eigentlich alle für ein Problem mit dem Pure V Sattel? Einer der besten Sättel, die ich gefahren bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind-fish (8. April 2010)

da stimme ich zu, el lingo... habe den pure v außer am switch auch noch am kona - und LIEBE diesen sattel... )


----------



## Jendo (8. April 2010)

Ich habe nix gegen den Sattel an sich. Aber der von Mr.Lebowski ist einfach zu lange malträtiert worden und genau aus diesem Grund sucht er ja selber nach einem neuen Sattel


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (8. April 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich habe nix gegen den Sattel an sich. Aber der von Mr.Lebowski ist einfach zu lange malträtiert worden und genau aus diesem Grund sucht er ja selber nach einem neuen Sattel



Genau. Der ist zu lange im Einsatz. Jetzt platzen schon die ganzen Nähte auf. 
Das er so lange gefahren wurde spricht ja für ihn, oder?


----------



## el Lingo (8. April 2010)

Richtig! Steht so ein einem anderen Licht.


----------



## el Lingo (11. April 2010)

Ich war heute wieder im Deister unterwegs mit dem Switch, die Trails (Frankweg, Farnweg und Grabweg) waren super griffig und das Switch vermittelt ein unglaublich gutes Gefühl auf dem Trail, da geht wesentlich mehr als mit dem SXC. Und es will immer nur mehr...


----------



## Sw!tch (11. April 2010)

Geil! ich hoffe der niko und ich schaffens auch so bald wie möglich wieder in den deister


----------



## el Lingo (11. April 2010)

Wäre schön, meldet Euch dann einfach!


----------



## Jeru (15. April 2010)

frage ... bin am überlegen an mein switch ne totem solo air 2010 zu verbauen anstatt ne fox 36 float.  hat jemand erfahrungen mit einer totem an seinem switch ... fahrverhalten u.s.w ?  oder würdet ihr mir doch eher zur float raten ? ... thx


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (15. April 2010)

Jeru schrieb:


> frage ... bin am überlegen an mein switch ne totem solo air 2010 zu verbauen anstatt ne fox 36 float.  hat jemand erfahrungen mit einer totem an seinem switch ... fahrverhalten u.s.w ?  oder würdet ihr mir doch eher zur float raten ? ... thx



welches Baujahr ist denn das Switch?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeru (15. April 2010)

ah sorry hatte ich vergessen ... ist ein 07er ..letzte serie also


----------



## bestmove (15. April 2010)

olimtbfully schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mein Switch noch nicht lang, ca mal 150km Laufleistung.Im Moment  ist ne Totem Coil mit 180mm verbaut,
> mir ist die Front etwas zu hoch, fühlt sich beim fahren irgendwie nervöser
> an als bei meinem Enduro oder gar beim DHler, das Bike kippt leichter zur Seite, wenn ich das mal so beschreiben kann.
> ...



Habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht und war mit einer 36er VAN wesentlich mehr zufrieden.


----------



## Jeru (15. April 2010)

die front baut also zu hoch mit der totem mit dem ergebnis dass ich dann ein nervöseres fahrverhalten habe!? hmmm .. dann bleib ich wohl bei der fox 36

sonst noch wer mit erfahrungsberichten oder meinungen ?

danke schon mal


----------



## Ikonoklast (16. April 2010)

wtf, höhere Gabel ist nicht nervöser sondern laufruhiger, dummweiße bei zu flachen winkeln mit abkippendem Lenkverhalten und Tretlager kommt sehr hoch!


----------



## Switcherer (16. April 2010)

Hey Jungs, mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr für Federn bei welchem Gewicht in euerem Roco fahrt.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. April 2010)

Switcherer schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr für Federn bei welchem Gewicht in euerem Roco fahrt.



Luft


Vorher Titan. 550er bei 85kg Einsatzgewicht.
Schau hier mal: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeru (16. April 2010)

will mir jetzt auch ne titanfeder von nukeproof fürs switch kaufen .... habe da an ne 650er gedacht für singletrails und gelegentliche bikeparkbesuche.  wiege ca. 86 kg (ohne klamotten) .... was meint ihr .. was die federhärte betrifft?


----------



## Jendo (17. April 2010)

Nach dem mich das Rasouli verlassen hat, ist das Switch wieder fit für den Sommer gemacht worden.  Bei der Gelegenheit die schweren Kaugummis runter und mal entstaubt


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2010)

Heute vom Postboten bekommen!  Ich habe mir mit dieser Marke endlich meinen Jugendtraum erfüllt!


----------



## Jeru (23. April 2010)

glückwunsch  .... 19" rahmen ?  schaut gross aus ...


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2010)

Ja,.. 19,5 ich bin ja auch groß  1,95m


----------



## Jendo (23. April 2010)

Viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen. Lass ihn aber nicht so verdrecken wie ich meinen 
Grüße,
Jendo


----------



## [email protected] (23. April 2010)

Hmm, ich dachte das gehört zur artgerechten Haltung?
Sonntag die letzte Runde mit dem Giant und dann wird umgebaut


----------



## numinisflo (24. April 2010)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim aufbauen und fahren!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (25. April 2010)

17,2kg:





mfg


----------



## Nasum (29. April 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

ich hab da mal ne Frage.Ich besitze ein RM Switch 2004 Baujahr.Jetzt wollte ich mir ne neue Gabel kaufen und hab gestern aus Zufall mal im Tech Support von Rocky was zum Federweg gefunden(siehe Anhang) da steht irgendwas von Federweg Doppelbrückengabel 180mm und Einfachbrücke 150mm.Sind das jetzt Vorgaben die ich unbedingt beachten muss oder ist das im Grunde egal ob ich da nun auch ne 200mm Doppelbrückengabel oder 180mm Einfachbrücke einbauen kann.Ich hab ja schon andere Rockys hier gesehen mit gut Federweg aber ich wollte rein aus interesse mal Nachfragen.Danke für jegliche Tipps
Und wenn die neue drin ist gibts auch ein Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2010)

Du kannst an deinem 2004er "supportet" bis 150mm Einfachbrücke fahren. Mehr Federweg würde den Lenkwinkel insoweit verändern, dass RM dir nicht garantieren kann ob da nix bricht da die Kräfte auf das Steuerlager sich erhöhen.
Wobei jetzt ne 160er mit mehr SAG zB nicht unbedingt den Winkel ändern muss.


----------



## Nasum (29. April 2010)

Das ist doof da müsst ich dann halt ne Doppelbrücke einbauen die darf dann allerdings laut deren Angaben nicht mehr als 180mm haben und die aktuellen haben ja meistens so 200mm.Ich denk mal es soll ne Doppelbrücke werden aber welche...naja muss ich mich mal umschauen.


----------



## blind-fish (29. April 2010)

@nasum
na ja, es kommt ja auch immer noch auf die bauhöhe der gabel an...

so, mein switch ist jetzt sommerfertig - hier ein bild mit der tourenbereifung; für parks kommt ein anderer laufradsatz drauf...


----------



## Nasum (29. April 2010)

Wie finde ich díe Optimale Bauhöhe raus...Danke schonmal für die Unterstützung


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2010)

> Steuerlagergeometrie passend für Gabeln mit 130-150 mm Federweg (Einfachbrücke) Modell 2003 bis 2005,
> ab 2006 (!) auch 180 mm Gabeln (Doppelbrücke).



Ich glaub du liest das falsch (oder ich?)
Da steht nix von Doppelbrücke für Rahmen vor 2006!


----------



## Nasum (29. April 2010)

Da hast du recht...hab aber eine drin und das schon ziemlich lang.Naja was solls ich bau mir da auch ne 180mm Einfachbrücke ein...wird schon schief gehen.


----------



## [email protected] (29. April 2010)

Garantie hast du ja eh keine mehr


----------



## Nasum (29. April 2010)

Danke nochmal ür die Tipps.


----------



## slayerrider (30. April 2010)

naja, viel mehr als 170 macht im alten sicher nicht so viel Sinn.
Wenn ich mich erinnere ist Schley das damals auch noch mit 130mm manchmal gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (1. Mai 2010)

2004 wurde das Switch sogar offiziell mit Doppelbrücke verkauft! Leider war das die Drop Off Triple und das Teil hat gar nicht funktioniert. Ich bin in meinem 04er Switch anfänglich mit 888 gefahren. Es funktioniert ohne Probleme, nur die Geometrie wird es "gewöhnungsbedürftig". Das Tretlager kommt weit hoch, der Lenkwinkel wird flacher und die Front harmoniert nicht so recht mit dem Hinterbau.
Der Rahmen hälte Doppelbrücke auf alle Fälle aus. Sofern Du nicht von Garagendächer dropst und >0,1t wiegst.

Grüße aus Houffalize 
Jendo


----------



## Ikonoklast (3. Mai 2010)

slayerrider schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich erinnere ist Schley das damals auch noch mit 130mm manchmal gefahren.



Quatsch, Schley hatte ne Z150 drinnen.
Ich selber bin mit einer 2004er z150, Super T., eine 2005er 66rc (wohl die höchste) und seit 2006 mit einer 66rc2x gefahren und muss sagen, dass die rc2x wirklich perfekt in das Rad passt, die z150 war mir persönlich zu niedrig, saß auch schon auf Rädern mit ner Pike, das ging für Big Mtn garnicht klar.

Jendo oder so einer hatte doch auch ne 888 mit 200mm im Switch und das war gut fahrbar..


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2010)

Sonntag im Deister!


----------



## swuzzi (7. Mai 2010)

Hi und sorry,aber
wollte mal kurz nachfragen ,ob ich richtig liege das das RM Switch 2.0 am Hinterbau eine "135 mm "Hinterradaufnahme hat!

Muß ich beim LR-Satz kauf etwas besonderes beachten?
Wird der LRS dann mit Schnellspanner geklemmt?
Momentan sind Deetraks mit 2 Muttern am Ausfallende befestigt!
Die sollen aber gegen Veltec`s V-Two getauscht werden!!
Mh!???

Gruß


----------



## bike-it-easy (8. Mai 2010)

Moin Swuzzi,

135mm ist richtig, und Schnellspanneraufnahmen hat es auch. Also geht auch Schraubachse. Die V2 kenne ich jetzt nicht, notfalls kann man aber von 12mm Steckachsvariante auf Schnellspannaufnahme "runteradaptieren".

Gruß

bike-it-easy

Edit: Grad mal bei Veltec nachgeschaut: Die verwendete HR-Nabe aus dem V-Two Laufradsatz steht bei den Jungs auf der Website in allen Varianten aufgeführt (QR, 12x135, 12x150, sogar X-12 von Syntace).


----------



## swuzzi (8. Mai 2010)

Moin
Supi Dankeschön !!Wußte es nicht mehr genau.

Hintergrund:
Der LRS soll helfen mein Switch etwas in Richtung AM umzubauen.

Der Roco TST R mußte schon nem Fox RP 23 weichen.Als nächstes steht ja der LRS an und dann wird die 888 sl ATA gegen eine Lyrik 173mm ausgetauscht! Die Diabolus Kurbeln müssen noch der Old XTR (951) weichen und die Code gegen eine Formula RX.Plus Kleinigkeiten!
Hoffe so mein Switchi auf ca.< 15,5  kg zu tunen!
Ist das Eurer Meinung nach machbar?
Gruß an alle RMB-rider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (8. Mai 2010)

@swuzzi

das Gewicht ist problemlos zu erreichen , mein switch wiegt 15,7kg und da sind noch schwere teile dran.

Gruß


----------



## swuzzi (9. Mai 2010)

Hi
Hört sich motivierend an !
Dann bin ich ja locker im Range aktueller AM/Light FR Bikes bei 180mm FW und um die 15 Kg Gewicht.

Muß mal bei Angie anfragen.Vielleicht hat die noch´n paar Euros von der Griechenlandhilfe für mich übrig "ist doch eh unser Geld"!!
Denn:
Wird bestimmt ne teure Angelegenheit,so´n Gewichtstuning!

Falls jemand noch Interesse hat:
Hätte da ein paar Teilchen übrig!!(Lenker,Gabel,Stütze,Kettenführung,Kurbeln+Innenlager,Dämpfer,Bremsen)
wirklich alles Neuwertig für kleines Geld!!
Gruß


----------



## bestmove (9. Mai 2010)

blub


----------



## swuzzi (13. Mai 2010)

und schrupp


----------



## atha58 (13. Mai 2010)

passen 2.5 reifen auf dem switch 03?
und welche reifen fahrt ihr?


----------



## blind-fish (13. Mai 2010)

ich kann es dir nur für das switch 2006 sagen, aber vielleicht findest du die vergleichmaße der bikes ja im netz -> dort passen auf jeden fall 2.5er muddy marys rein - und die sind extrem breit....


----------



## Cuberius (13. Mai 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> passen 2.5 reifen auf dem switch 03?
> und welche reifen fahrt ihr?



Kannst dich gut an der ETRTO-Nummer orientieren. Bei 64-559 (2,5") hast du eine Reifenbreite von 64mm, die 559 geben den Reifeninnendurchmesser in mm an.
Jetzt nur noch messen.


----------



## moe 11 (14. Mai 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> passen 2.5 reifen auf dem switch 03?
> und welche reifen fahrt ihr?



maxxis minion auf singletrack passt wunderbar in 2,5 ins alte switch


----------



## Edelglatze (17. Mai 2010)

dann präsentier ich doch gleich mal mein 04er switch...


----------



## swuzzi (20. Mai 2010)

wo wir gerade beim präsentieren sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (20. Mai 2010)

@swuzzi:verdammt geiles switch


----------



## RattleHead (20. Mai 2010)




----------



## Sw!tch (20. Mai 2010)

diese schöne farbe hat ein besseres bild verdient!


----------



## swuzzi (21. Mai 2010)

Danke schön!
Nur weiter so mit den Bildern....


Wer hat den da seine Rotzfahne an dem schönen Switch fallen lassen!!lol
Sehr schön understatement,das graue Switch!Gefällt mir..
Gruß swuzzi


----------



## Knuut (21. Mai 2010)

RattleHead schrieb:


>



Hey das sieht ja richtig schick aus, mein altes Switch. Ich hoffe Du hast viel Spaß damit.


----------



## swuzzi (21. Mai 2010)

Switcherer!!!!


----------



## RattleHead (21. Mai 2010)

She hat sehr viel spass damit!


----------



## olimtbfully (21. Mai 2010)

wie funktioniert das mit der Marzocchi 55 an der Front?
welchen Einsatzbereich hat She mit der Gabel, hab ein 2007
und überleg auch grad ne 55 aber 2010 rein zu schrauben.
Gruß Oli


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2010)

Was fahrt ihr denn so für Dämpfer?
Ich hab nen Manitou 4-Way hier, der passt aber nicht rein ;(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (21. Mai 2010)

Da musst Du noch mal nachschauen/nachmessen. In meinem 05er SL sitzt ein Swinger X4 und der passt wunderbar


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2010)

X4 ist aber nicht das Gleiche wie nen 4Way-Air.

Es gibt bei mir nur einen Weg wie ich den Dämpfer überhaupt reinbekomme.
Wenn ich den Piggy-Back an der Schwinge hinten oben habe, ist das die einzige Möglichkeit den Dämpfer rein zu bekommen. Dann kann ich aber nur zur Hälfte einfedern, weil danach der Dämpfer an der Schwinge anschlägt.

BTW: Ist ebenfalls nen 05er SL in 19,5


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2010)

OK, weitere Versuche/Diskussionen über den EInbau des Manitoudämpfers hat sich erledigt.

Der Qulitätsschrott hat sich gerade verabschiedet als ich mit dem Ventil der Luftkammer an der Schwinge angeeckt bin.


----------



## Jendo (21. Mai 2010)

Sorry, an den Swinger Air habe ich als Stahlfederfetischist nicht gedacht... Hast Du schon eine Alternative im Blick?


----------



## [email protected] (21. Mai 2010)

Wegen der Alternative hab ich ja gefragt welche Dämpfer so gefahren werden


----------



## Cuberius (22. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre in meinem 05er nen Fox RP3. Mußte zwar einmal Dichtungen tauschen, aber sonst läuft der ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (22. Mai 2010)

DHX Air (älteres Modell ohne PP Hebel)...passt rein und funzt


----------



## RattleHead (22. Mai 2010)

Der 55 funktoneert sehr gut. Das ist luft gefedert, braucht wenig fur She. Das einbaulange ist spot on fur DH/Freeride einsats. She macht kein touren damit.

Der shock ist ein 4 way Swinger coil.


----------



## ACfhainerAB (23. Mai 2010)

Habe zur zeit die Möglichkeit nen Switch 1.0 preiswert zukriegen.

Größe ist L. 
Meint ihr würde der passen bei 1,83? Fahre bevorzugt Touren/allMountain gemischt mit leichtem Downhill und Freeride. Ganz selten mal im Bikepark. Bikepark sollte ehr im Hintergrund stehen.


----------



## RattleHead (23. Mai 2010)

Ich adviseren sie fur ein M zu gehen


----------



## swuzzi (24. Mai 2010)

Dito "M"


----------



## [email protected] (24. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab nen 19.5er (ist das L?) bei 1.93m und das passt gut.


----------



## swuzzi (24. Mai 2010)

Immerhin 10 cm Unterschied!!
AllMountain bei 1,83 = Gr.M,
bei normaler Beinlänge!!


----------



## olimtbfully (25. Mai 2010)

fahr auch eins in "M", passt perfekt.
Gruss Oli


----------



## Edelglatze (25. Mai 2010)

also ich bin ca 1,85 groß und fahre ein L
in der größe ist es auch sehr gut für touren geeignet.

lg


----------



## swuzzi (25. Mai 2010)

Hi
Naja,sagen wir mal "gut" zum touren-für "sehr gut" etwas zu schwer,wo!?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (25. Mai 2010)

Also wenn ich mein SXC mit meinem Switch vergleiche, dann ist das Switch doch eher bedingt für Touren geeignet. Es geht zwar bergauf, aber dafür gibt es bessere Bikes.


----------



## slayerrider (26. Mai 2010)

es gibt doch beim Switch mehr als s, m und l? glaube ich zumindest....
Also ein 19,5 ist schon riesig


----------



## el Lingo (26. Mai 2010)

Nein, nur 16,5; 18 und 19,5 Zoll. Fahre selbst ein 19,5er und das ist gar nicht so groß.


----------



## [email protected] (26. Mai 2010)

JEpp, so groß ist 19,5 nicht.
Aber die Geo ist ja auch eher für BErgab als Bergauf gedacht  Da passt das dann...


----------



## swuzzi (27. Mai 2010)

Si
Jedoch würde ich im Gegensatz zu früher 80er/90er Jahre eher zum kleineren Rahmen tendieren.Man fährt heute einfach anders!!!
Und den Unterschied mit der kleineren Größe gleiche ich heute mit ner längeren Stütze aus,wenn es auf tour geht.
Aber im Bikepark ,kann ich nicht den Rahmen mal eben kleiner zaubern,damit er verspielter ist.
Darum gilt für mich:Liege ich zwischen zwei Größen nehme ich die kleinere!!
Zum wohle der Agilität.Damit decke ich dann den Bereich Tour-AllMountain ab!
Gruß


----------



## [email protected] (27. Mai 2010)

@swuzzi: Dem ist nix hinzuzufügen! 

Bin mit meinem 19,5er Switch besser unterwegs als mit dem 20,5er Giant das ich vorher hatte.


----------



## swuzzi (27. Mai 2010)

Geht doch!Das können wir ja!!
Thanks


----------



## atha58 (30. Mai 2010)

war schomal jemand mit einem switch 03 im bikepark und kann mir sagen ob es sich lohnt?


----------



## swuzzi (31. Mai 2010)

Äh?
Wie jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2010)

Ähnlich hab ich nach dem Posting auch geschaut! 

Aber um es mal voran zu bringen!
Welcher Park, welche Strecken?
Was für nen Aufbau hat dein Switch?
Und!!! Wie ist dein Fahrkönnen?

Wenn die Fragen alle beantwortet sind kann man versuchen die Frage zu beantworten!


----------



## atha58 (31. Mai 2010)

also ich dachte da so an winterberg oder die bikeparks in belgien und ich  hab fotos von meinem switch in meinem fotoalbum 
ich hab auch ein video von meinem hometrail könnt ihr euch mal angucken


----------



## slayerrider (31. Mai 2010)

das problem ist vlt, dass die 03er gerne mal gebrochen sind.
Und ein Bikeparkbesuch lohnt sich immer!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juni 2010)

Hier mal mein Switch, leider noch nicht fertig der Aufbau. Daher muss das Kellerbild reichen


----------



## Cuberius (2. Juni 2010)

Gefällt sehr gut , aber ist das nicht ein bissel eng mit Dämpfer und Sattelstütze?


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2010)

Ahh... das Pic habe ich gemacht nachdem ich den Sattel auf die tiefst mögliche Position gebracht habe! So, wie zu sehen, kann es dann bergab gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (2. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ahh... das Pic habe ich gemacht nachdem ich den Sattel auf die tiefst mögliche Position gebracht habe! So, wie zu sehen, kann es dann bergab gehen.



Bei meinem Switch gibt es eine alte Sattelstütze, welche schöne Abdrücke (Dellen) von den beiden Umlenkhebel besitzt. Aber vielleicht passt es ja bei Dir 

Anbei würde ich die Spacer über den Vorbau machen. Ich war erstaunt wieviel mehr Kontrolle und Grip die tiefere Front bringt.


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juni 2010)

Joa, ich habe genau diese Position "ausgelotet" als max.
Die Spacer sind jetzt noch unter dem Vorbau, da ich von einem größeren Rahmen komme. Ich habe schon nach der ersten Runde den Gabelschaft gekürtzt um einen großen Spacer loszuwerden!
Jetzt erstmal ne Probefahrt mit der Höhe und dann mal gegentauschen.
Ich hoffe auch noch tiefer zu kommen, aber mit meinen 1,95 muss ich gucken wie tief ich komme.

Jemand ne Idee zur Gabelfarbe?
Soll ich die weiß lassen? Ich dachte mir sie würde in dem Rotton der Desalc gut kommen?!


----------



## Jendo (3. Juni 2010)

Willst Du die Gabel ohne Decals fahren? Mir persönlich würden farblich passenden Gabeldecals zum Rocky Schriftzug gut gefallen.


----------



## swuzzi (8. Juni 2010)

Guckst du hier.........

www.brandes-speckesser.de 

www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de 

www.bikecolours.de 

www.mewes-pulverbeschichtung.de 

www.goesken-raddesign.de 

www.farbwunsch.de 

Swuzzi


----------



## Jako (8. Juni 2010)

@ [email protected]
wie wärs mit meiner version? ich hätte noch ein paar sätze von dem BOMBER-Design..... gruß jako


----------



## Linse15793 (11. Juni 2010)

Hi,

trenne mich schweren Herzens von meinem Rocky Mountain Switch 2.0 Rahmen von 2007. Er ist in einem hervorragenden Zustand hat nur minimale Kratzer, und KEINE dellen oder risse.
GrÃ¶Ãe ist 18' also M. Eingebaut ist ein Marzocchi Roco Coil TST R mit einer 300er Feder die aber auf Wunsch kostenlos gegen eine original Marzocchi 525er Feder getauscht werden kann.
Kostenlos dazu gibt es den FSA The Pig DH Pro Steuersatz, die original Rocky Mountain Sattelklemme und einer Raceface Evolve DH SattelstÃ¼tze. 

Preis ist 950â¬ auf Verhandlungsbasis. Bin fÃ¼r alles offen und freue mich auf Angebote.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showfull.php?product=279799&bigimage=P1020316_4.JPG
Bild


----------



## slayerrider (13. Juni 2010)

Cool, dass du das hier postest das ist wirklich toll....


----------



## Linse15793 (13. Juni 2010)

war das jetzt ironie? wenn nein dann erklär mir bitte was dein problem damit ist


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juni 2010)

Ich finds toll, dass du das hier postest...  

Zur Info: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145146


----------



## Edelglatze (14. Juni 2010)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> Naja,sagen wir mal "gut" zum touren-für "sehr gut" etwas zu schwer,wo!?
> Gruß


mim SL gehts ganz gut 
solang es nich arg bergauf geht 
außerdem kommt dann noch hinzu, dass ich nur ein KB fahre...

gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudstud (15. Juni 2010)

Mein Switch hat ein neues Geweih erhalten - und nein, breite Lenker sind nicht bloss Posertum, die bringens in verblocktem Gelände definitiv...
Den 1cm-Spacer unterm Vorbau hab ich übrigens inzwischen über den Vorbau gepackt, um den Lenker nochmals tiefer runter zu bekommen.







Weil ich die alte XTR-Kurbel diesen Sommer ersetzen möchte (fürs Pumptrack-Radl ist die Grad noch so gut genug), sollte ich nun wissen, was die Einbaumasse in Sachen Innenlager bei der letzten Generation von Switch-Rahmen ist. Dann kann ich mich mal nach einer neuen Kurbel (Gravity?) umsehen.
Hat da jemand die entsprechenden Masse zur Hand?


----------



## Jendo (15. Juni 2010)

Eigentlich wie immer 73mm...

Radl gefällt mir sehr gut 
Bei Kurbeln und Preis/Leistung geht nichts über Shimano. Aber die FSA sind extrem heiß und eine willkommene abwechslung zu RaceFace/Shimano am Rocky


----------



## Mudstud (15. Juni 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Eigentlich wie immer 73mm...
> 
> Radl gefällt mir sehr gut
> Bei Kurbeln und Preis/Leistung geht nichts über Shimano. Aber die FSA sind extrem heiß und eine willkommene abwechslung zu RaceFace/Shimano am Rocky



@ Jendo

Danke für die prompte Antwort.
Endlich mal einer, der meine Switch-Bitch nicht kritisiert, weil da kaum ein farbiges Teil verbaut ist (Ausnahme: rote Heidy KeFü, passend zum Rocco TST). 

Die Vernunft würde klar für eine SLX-Kurbel von Shimano sprechen. Weil ich aber hin und wieder mit dem Herrn Caluori zu tun habe und dessen Scott 11-Team von FSA/Gravity gesponsert wird, lässt sich da uU ein Teil zu einem Nice Price ziehen. Mal gucken, von der schlicht-flächigen Optik her gefallen mir die FSA-Teile durchaus.


----------



## Jendo (15. Juni 2010)

Der Elox Trend ist doch schon vorbei...wenn ich zuviel Geld übrig hätte, wäre die Eloxteile alle weg 

Dann order mal deine Kurbel bei Claudio. Ich freu mich auf neue Bilder!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

@Mudstud: das Bike gefällt


----------



## Primus27 (15. Juni 2010)

So, hier mal wieder mein SL.. nachdem ich eingesehen habe, dass es doch meist bergab geht, jetzt wieder eher auf light FR getrimmt!


----------



## Primus27 (15. Juni 2010)

vielleicht schaff ich's jetzt auch noch in groß..

Edit: nöö, Dateien zu groß.. andern mal!


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2010)

...schönes SL


----------



## Primus27 (15. Juni 2010)

so gehts natürlich auch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

schick


----------



## Switcherer (15. Juni 2010)

Hi, ich hab ein extrem nerviges "knarzen" das scheinbar aus dem Tretlager oder Hinterbaubereich kommt.

Das "knarzen" tritt stark beim Treten auf und bei recht/links Gewichtverlagerung und ist beim starken Einfedern auch ohne Treten leicht hörbar.

Innenlager ist neu, alle Lager + Hauptlager sind nachgezogen, Kettenblattschrauben sind auch fest. Pedale sind es auch nicht.

Hat einer eine Idee?


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2010)

Dämpfer(wenn Feder)?


----------



## Cuberius (15. Juni 2010)

Switcherer schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab ein extrem nerviges "knarzen" das scheinbar aus dem Tretlager oder Hinterbaubereich kommt.
> 
> Das "knarzen" tritt stark beim Treten auf und bei recht/links Gewichtverlagerung und ist beim starken Einfedern auch ohne Treten leicht hörbar.
> 
> ...



Ein bissel Fett an die Bolzen am Hebel, Innenlager mit Fett eingebaut?, Pedalgewinde säubern und mit etwas Fett wieder rein, Schmiernippel nicht vergessen.
Bei mir waren's übrigens mal die Schrauben am Hauptlager.


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2010)

Klingt zwar etwas paradox,wäre aber nicht das erste mal: Sattelstützenklemmung nicht fest genug angezogen


----------



## swuzzi (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn du die unten stehenden Tips alle ausschließen kannst,nimm es einfach hin!!!
Hatte es auch an meinem Ritchey Schley!Plötzlich war es weg.Und dann war en Riß im Bone!!!soll aber nichts heißen!
Erinnere mich daran das die Zeitschriften Bike oder Moutainbike (Test2006?) genau dies Problem (Knarzgeräusche) auch erwähnt hatten.Ohne feststellen zu können woher es kommt!
Nur zu Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (16. Juni 2010)

Das Problem habe ich auch. Dachte zuerst. es läge am Innenlager, tut es aber nicht. Dann habe ich die Lagerung des Hinterbaus überprüft und es wurde besser, aber nicht ganz weg. Muss ich, wenn ich wieder Zeit dafür habe, nochmal überprüfen. Sonst fällt mir aber auch nicht mehr viel ein. Satellklemmung kann es nicht sein, da ich 2 versch. Stützen drin fahre und das keine Änderung bewirkt.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2010)

Apropo Schniernippel...
Wie schmiert/pflegt ihr da besten?
Einfache Fettpresse aus dem Baummarkt? Oder was besseres?


----------



## Switcherer (16. Juni 2010)

Hey, dank euch schon mal für euere Hilfe!

Werd die Punkte mal durchgehen, Wetter wird eh beschi55en...


PS: welche Schmiernippel???


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2010)

Unterm Hauptlager ist nen Schmiernippel


----------



## Cuberius (16. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Apropo Schniernippel...
> Wie schmiert/pflegt ihr da besten?
> Einfache Fettpresse aus dem Baummarkt? Oder was besseres?



Ich nehm ne Fettpresse und Lagerfett bekomm ich durch meinen Arbeitgeber.


----------



## Mudstud (16. Juni 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Unterm Hauptlager ist nen Schmiernippel



Kann jemand mal ein Bild von dem Schmiernippel machen und das hier posten? Hab bisher noch nichts an meinem Rahmen entdeckt.

PS: Mist, Scott 11 fährt nur Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze von Gravity, aber Shimano-Kurbeln. Muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen, aber zum Glück erledige ich auch ab und an für den CH-Import von FSA/Gravity den einen oder anderen Auftrag in Sachen PR/Texterei. Riecht nach einem Gegengeschäft.


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2010)

Mudstud schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal ein Bild von dem Schmiernippel machen und das hier posten? Hab bisher noch nichts an meinem Rahmen entdeckt.



Da kannst du bei deinem Rahmen auch lange suchen


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/673021

@Soul: Klär mich mal auf...


----------



## Jendo (16. Juni 2010)

Mudstud schrieb:


> Kann jemand mal ein Bild von dem Schmiernippel machen und das hier posten? Hab bisher noch nichts an meinem Rahmen entdeckt.
> 
> PS: Mist, Scott 11 fährt nur Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze von Gravity, aber Shimano-Kurbeln. Muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen, aber zum Glück erledige ich auch ab und an für den CH-Import von FSA/Gravity den einen oder anderen Auftrag in Sachen PR/Texterei. Riecht nach einem Gegengeschäft.



Offizieller Switch-Thread (generelles Nippelverbot!!!!)


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Juni 2010)

Beim letzten Switch Modell gab es keinen Nippel mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2010)

@Soulbrother: danke
@Jendo: Deswegen habe ich das Bild auch nicht eingestellt und nur verlinkt


----------



## coma1976 (16. Juni 2010)

so mein rocky auch mal aus dem winterschlaf geweckt






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2010)

GEIL 

nach langer Warte- und Bastelzeit war ich gestern zum erstenmal *RICHTIG *mit dem Switch im Wald!

Das Bike geht sooo gut...


So, wollte ich nur mal los werden!


----------



## atha58 (29. Juni 2010)

kann mir jemand sagen wie viel der rm switch sl 03 specialedition rahmen(gebraucht) wert ist?


----------



## Jendo (29. Juni 2010)

Ohne Fotos ist ein gebrauchter Rahmen nicht gut zu Wert-schätzen!


----------



## [email protected] (29. Juni 2010)

Ich tippe mal auf den hier: http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/8/8/8/4/_/large/CIMG1040.JPG


----------



## atha58 (29. Juni 2010)

genau der
also wie viel ist der so wert?


----------



## Arthur27 (30. Juni 2010)

@ Atha 58:
Das ist aber kein SL-Rahmen ?!?

Trotzdem würde mich die Frage auch interessieren. Hab den gleichen Rahmen und spiele mit dem Gedanken ihn zu veräussern


----------



## bestmove (30. Juni 2010)

Wäre es mein Rahmen würd ich wohl 700-800 haben wollen ... wenn dich dann die Realität einholt, kannst du mit um die 500 Taler zufrieden sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (30. Juni 2010)

700-800 euro???
ich will jetzt nicht den preis nennen den ich für das ganze bike bezahlt habe


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (30. Juni 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Wäre es mein Rahmen würd ich wohl 700-800 haben wollen ... wenn dich dann die Realität einholt, kannst du mit um die 500 Taler zufrieden sein



500? Dann kannste Luftsprünge machen.

Ich habe vor 1,5 Jahren  für meinen Switch-Rahmen von 2005 450 bekommen. Der war auch in einem guten Zustand. Zwar kein SE-Rahmen aber dafür z.B. mit nem sehr guten Dämpfer (Swinger mit Akira-Tuning) und neuen Lagern drin. Hatte den eine gefühlte Ewigkeit im Bikemarkt bis mal einer annähernd an meinen Vorstellungen dran war.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen.

mfg


----------



## atha58 (30. Juni 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item483b177f4a

neu:1790
gebraucht:bestimmt 500


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (30. Juni 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item483b177f4a
> 
> neu:1790
> gebraucht:bestimmt 500





Ich glaub der Rahmen war schon drin als ich 2008 selbst noch nach einem Switch gesucht habe...da noch für 2399


----------



## bestmove (30. Juni 2010)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Rahmen war schon drin als ich 2008 selbst noch nach einem Switch gesucht habe...da noch für 2399



 Yep, der is schon ewig drin.

Schlechter Zeitpunkt im Moment zu verkaufen oder man nimmt die Abschläge hin 
Hier im Bikemarkt scheint sich auch nicht viel zu drehen ... die Krise ist allgegenwärtig


----------



## [email protected] (30. Juni 2010)

Nur mal so zur Info. Ich habe fÃ¼r meinen NEUEN Switch SL von 2005 gerade mal 450â¬ bezahlt vor nen paar Wochen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (30. Juni 2010)

meiner ist aber SPECIAL EDITION 
egal ich muss paar teile wechseln dan bin ich super zufrieden mit dem rahmen bzw bike


----------



## [email protected] (1. Juli 2010)

Deiner ist aber GEBRAUCHT und wiegt einiges mehr weil er kein SL ist. Da macht die SL-lackierung nun nicht so viel aus...


----------



## Jendo (1. Juli 2010)

Leider ist das 2003er Modell auch nicht gerade das haltbarste aus der Switch Familie. Erschwerend kommt das bescheuerte Maß der Einbaulänge des Dämpfers hinzu.


----------



## atha58 (1. Juli 2010)

stimmt


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Juli 2010)




----------



## Cuberius (5. Juli 2010)

Zu schön um es zu verkaufen.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Juli 2010)

Morgen wirds abgeholt  ... aber du hast Recht,ich hatte hin und wieder auch den Gedanken es für mich selbst zu behalten...war ja nicht meins,ich hatte nur die Patenschaft übernommen!


----------



## atha58 (5. Juli 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gq-MHVJoZUA&feature=related"]YouTube- New World Disorder 4   Ride The Lightning cz  4[/nomedia]

7:56 
ist doch ein switch oder?
das ist doch nwd 4 also 2003 da hatten die switches 152mm glaub ich wieso hat wade simmons 200mm vorne bringt das was?


----------



## Sw!tch (5. Juli 2010)

ist ein rm7


----------



## atha58 (5. Juli 2010)

achso ups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## captainz3 (6. Juli 2010)

...möchte Euch dieses schöne Bild meines Switch in artgerechtem Terrain nicht vorenthalten....


----------



## atha58 (6. Juli 2010)

sattelposition ändert und dan ist es perfekt


----------



## Cuberius (6. Juli 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> sattelposition ändert und dan ist es perfekt



Geht doch gleich bestimmt bergab, da passt's ganz gut!


----------



## captainz3 (6. Juli 2010)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Geht doch gleich bestimmt bergab, da passt's ganz gut!



Genaaaaauuu!!
Ich habe eine "normale" Beinlänge und das ist bereits meine Bergab-sattel-position...
Höher ging der Trail da nämlich nicht mehr.


----------



## swuzzi (7. Juli 2010)

....und außerdem sieht es für ein Foto besser,wuchtiger aus,wenn die Sattelstütze abgesenkt ist....


----------



## cliomare (11. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was für eine Dämpferdimension das 2007er Switch braucht?

Und hat wer einen Vergleich zu "moderneren" Freeridern? Bei meinem Switch ist der Dämpfer kaputt und ich bin mit der Fahrwerksperformance nicht mehr zufrieden! Liegt natürlich auch am defekten Dämpfer, aber bin ernsthaft am Überlegen, mir ein neues Bike zu kaufen.

Haben neuere Rahmen, zB Devinci Hektik, Intense Uzzi,... bessere Hinterbauten? Fahren sich diese Räder besser? Oder ist das Switch immer noch top? Zumindest wären diese Rahmen leichter, was schon einige Vorteile bringt.

Also neuen Dämpfer kaufen oder gleich ein neues Bike?

Grüße!


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (11. Juli 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mir bitte jemand sagen, was für eine Dämpferdimension das 2007er Switch braucht?
> 
> ...



200x57

mfg


----------



## cliomare (11. Juli 2010)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> 200x57
> 
> mfg



Danke!


----------



## swuzzi (15. Juli 2010)

Tja,das ist alles so eine Sache!

A: Weniger Gewicht= möglicher, früherer Verschleiß-bis defekt am Rahmen(Bruch)
B: Solltest mal ein Fahrtraining mitmachen! Ist  100% 1000x besser als der beste,neueste Rahmen sein kann!!
C:Wenn deine Stoßdämpfer am Auto defekt sind ,kaufst du dir doch nicht auch gleich einen neuen Wagen,oder!?

Verstehe das nicht!Bist mit deinem Switch doch vor dem Defekt des Dämpfer zufrieden gewesen?!
Darum würde ich einen neuen Dämpfer einbauen. Luftdämpfer spart ca.0,7 kg!
Die Lösung: 
Kaufe dir ein neues Bike und für dein Altes einen Fox RP 23 High Volumen Dämpfer(2010).
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (15. Juli 2010)

captainz3 schrieb:


> ...möchte Euch dieses schöne Bild meines Switch in artgerechtem Terrain nicht vorenthalten....



Sehr geiles Bild. Wo genau ist das?


----------



## captainz3 (15. Juli 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Bild. Wo genau ist das?



Das ist der "Scheitelpunkt" der Heavens Door Tour in Graubünden / Schweiz (Start in Savognin ca. 1200 m ü M -> Höchster Punkt Ziteil 2434 m ü M)

Es geht teilweise durch den Graubündener Nationalpark Parc Ela.
Sehr empfehlenswerte Tour mit knackiger Auffahrt und Abfahrt und wunderbarer Natur. Abfahrt im oberen Drittel teilweise innerhalb eines ziemlich verblockten Schmelzwasserabfluss!

Es befindet sich noch ein Bild vom Traileinstieg bei meinen Fotos....


----------



## Jendo (16. Juli 2010)

Update Sommer ´10:





Die RCA ist bis jetzt ein sehr würdiger Ersatz für die Z150. Für eine Luftgabel hat sie ein extrem sensibles Ansprechverhalten! Hoffentlich hält die Gabel genauso lange durch wie die alte.


----------



## Magnum 204 (16. Juli 2010)

2. sehr schöne Switch´s auf der seite


----------



## wanderer1219 (16. Juli 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Tag, 

eine kleine Frage am Rande. Wie viele Hm tretet ihr mit euren Switche SL denn so rauf? Ich träum schon seit 6 Jahren von so einem Gefährt und überlege mir gerade so einen Rahmen als Traumprojekt zuzulegen, dass sich dann nebenher hinziehen wird.

MfG Chris


----------



## captainz3 (16. Juli 2010)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Tag,
> 
> eine kleine Frage am Rande. Wie viele Hm tretet ihr mit euren Switche SL denn so rauf? Ich träum schon seit 6 Jahren von so einem Gefährt und überlege mir gerade so einen Rahmen als Traumprojekt zuzulegen, dass sich dann nebenher hinziehen wird.
> 
> MfG Chris



Hallo wanderer 1219,

meine letzte große Tagetour waren ca. 1240 hm und ein bißchen auf und ab in der Anfahrt.
Ich denke machbar ist alles, es kommt (neben Deiner persönlichen Kondition) nur darauf an, wie Du Dein switch SL aufbaust.

Für mich als wichtig identifiziert Stellgrößen:

- Sattelstütze (mit Teleskopsattelstütze kann man beim Treten das Bein  
                     strecken, was bergauf besser ist)
- Dämpfer (möglichst wippfrei für bergauf)
- Gabel (möglichst versenkbar für bergauf)
- Reifen (geringer Rollwiderstand)
- Rahmengröße (etwas längerer Radstand ist bergauf besser)
- Gewicht (leichter Rahmen + leichte Teile)
- Schaltung (eventuell 3 Kettenblätter)

Ich habe versucht das für meine Fahr- und Denkweise beste Mittel zwischen bergauf- und bergabtauglichkeit zu finden.
Abstriche für bergauf habe ich am 
Gewicht gemacht (Geldmangel für Leichte Teile sowie mentales Vertrauen in die Stabilität schwerer Teile zum bergab fahren + eine Teleskopsattelstütze die automatisch schwerer ist)
....dann an der Rahmenlänge (16,5 Rahmen, damit ich gut durch enge kehren etc komme und ein verspieltes Rad bergab behalte)
....und an der Schaltung (habe nur 2 Kettenblätter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (16. Juli 2010)

Wer hat sich denn eigentlich gestern dieses nette Teilchen geschossen?

Wenn meine Frau nicht so komisch geguggt hätte, wärs vielleicht meines geworden


----------



## Nasum (16. Juli 2010)

Neeeeiiiiin warum hab ich das nicht gesehen.Ich brauch ein 16,5Zoll Switch.Meins ist doch gerissen am Schwingenlager...warum zeigst du das SchrottRox Schade ich hab gestern angefangen mal zu gucken.Bei Ebay England ist auch ein schönes Switch´07 versteigert wurden für 414Euro.Es sah verdammt gut aus aber leider 18Zoll.


----------



## SchrottRox (16. Juli 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Neeeeiiiiin warum hab ich das nicht gesehen.Ich brauch ein 16,5Zoll Switch.Meins ist doch gerissen am Schwingenlager...warum zeigst du das SchrottRox Schade ich hab gestern angefangen mal zu gucken.Bei Ebay England ist auch ein schönes Switch´07 versteigert wurden für 414Euro.Es sah verdammt gut aus aber leider 18Zoll.



Jo, dumm gelaufen Lohnt sich doch, manchmal in der Bucht vorbeizuschauen...von dem selben Händler habe ich damals das RMX bekommen Wer weiß, was der noch in seinem Lager schlummern hat...


----------



## Nasum (17. Juli 2010)

Ja mein Kumpel hat dort auch schon einige Sachen gekauft zum SuperSchnapper und Neu.Ich hab ihn direkt mal angeschrieben.


----------



## kreisel (17. Juli 2010)

Hab mein Slayer 50 auch vom Schindele.
Direkt per Telefon und Mail, nicht über ebay, zu einem Super Preis (2000,- statt 3500,- Euro).
Der Kontakt war auch sehr freundlich und unkompliziert, da ich noch einen kleinen Umbau gewünscht hatte.


----------



## kreisel (17. Juli 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Update Sommer ´10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super, das müsste das erste RM mit einer SR Suntour Gabel sein!
Könntest Du etwas mehr an Info zur Performance geben, da ich mich auch für die Durolux RCA für mein Slayer interessiere. Hat Du evtl. einen Vergleich zu Lyrik, 55, oder 36er....


----------



## numinisflo (18. Juli 2010)

Geile shice Rubinho. Zumindest optisch eine echt starke Sache. Und wenn die Gabel dann auch noch gut geht passt ja alles.


----------



## Nasum (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

vlt. können ihr mir mal wieder weiter helfen...Mein 2004 Switch hat ja nun ein Riss und es musse ein neues her.Ich fahre diesen Rahmen noch(hab ich schweißen lassen) in der Größe S.Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen wie das so mit einem Rahmen in Größe M ist, müsste ja 18 Zoll sein.Um genau zu sein weiß jmd. wieviel cm länger da jetzt z.B. das Oberrohr ist und ob es im gesamten ein sooo großer Unterschied ist.Bin ca. 174cm klein und überleg mir vlt. auch ne Größe M zuzulegen und leider hab ich keinen Händler oder Bekannten der ein Rocky Switch in Größe M hat und deswegen suche ich Rat bei euch.Danke für die Tipps und einen feinen Tag wünsche ich.
PS:Hab schon bei Bikeaction nach Daten geguckt aber leider nix genaueres gefunden

Gruß Steffen


----------



## slayerrider (19. Juli 2010)

meins:


----------



## Jendo (19. Juli 2010)

kreisel schrieb:


> Super, das müsste das erste RM mit einer SR Suntour Gabel sein!
> Könntest Du etwas mehr an Info zur Performance geben, da ich mich auch für die Durolux RCA für mein Slayer interessiere. Hat Du evtl. einen Vergleich zu Lyrik, 55, oder 36er....



Ich bin die Lyrik nicht wirklich viel gefahren. Immer nur mal ein paar Abfahrt in ein paar Testbikes. Aber die Performance Bergab ist wirklich sehr gut. Die Zug/Druckstufe lässt sich gut einstellen und da kein weiterer Schnickschnack ala High/Low Fluidgate vorhanden ist, habe ich mein Setup schnell gefunden. Die Gabel ist im Gelände sehr aktiv könnte aber im mittleren Federwegsbereich ein bisschen progressiver  arbeiten. Im Vergleich zur Lyrik Soloair ist die RCA etwas schwerer, aber deutlich sensibler auf kleinere Schläge. Leider besitzt die Gabel keine Absenkmöglichkeit, was ähnlich wie bei der Lyrik Soloair die Tourentauglichkeit einschränkt. Positiv erwähnenswert ist auch das Steckachssystgem Q-Loc! Sofern die Nabe einen durchgängigen Körper für die Achse besitzt, ist das System mit Abstand das schnellste und bequemste 

Mehr Infos nach mehr Testzeit.
mfg
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (19. Juli 2010)

@slayerrider:

sehr schön 
Da hat mein Moko ja jetzt hier nen großen Bruder.


----------



## cliomare (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

was glaubt ihr werd ich für folgendes Switch noch bekommen:

2007er Switch M Roco TST R
2006er Marzochi 66 ETA light
Avid Code 203mm vo/hi
XT Kurbel 2fach mit Bash
X9 Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Trigger
Sunline 71cm Lenker mit RF Evolve DH Vorbau 30mm
Ein Jahr alte Mavic Deetraks 2009

Neuwertig sind: kleines KB vorne, XT Kasette, XT Kette, Odi Griffe, Mavic/Intense 2Ply Reifen

Rahmen hat keine richtigen Schäden (außer Lack), an den Stellen der Kabel etwas angescheuert.
Sonst so weit alles funktionierden, außer dem Dämpfer nichts reperaturbedürftig.

Dämpfer müßte ich entweder servicen/reparieren lassen oder einen Preisnachlass geben.


Will einen leichteren Rahmen, wahrscheinlich ein SC Nomad und bin am überlegen, ob es sich mehr lohnt die Teile zu übernehmen oder ob ich alles komplett verkaufen soll und mir alles neu kaufe.

Was denkt ihr wär ein angemessener preis fürs Komplettrad bzw. was kann ich mir erwarten?


----------



## osarias (2. August 2010)

Hier mein kürzlich erstandenes Switch!
Optimales Bike für die Hometrails um nicht immer den Downhiller hochschieben zu müssen     ...


----------



## kreisel (4. August 2010)

Habe ich gerade zufällig in der Bucht gesehen :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-Switch-Freeride_W0QQitemZ250676023130QQcategoryZ30744QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp4340.m263QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DDLSL%252BSIC%26its%3DI%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BIEW%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D8%26pmod%3D120599091047%252B120599091047%26po%3D%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D6647528109338425752

Es gibt Leute denen ist nichts heilig


----------



## Jendo (4. August 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was glaubt ihr werd ich für folgendes Switch noch bekommen:
> 
> ...



Die zeiten sind zu schlecht um einen angemessenen Preis für so ein schönes Stück zu bekommen. Als Komplettbike wirst Du nicht mehr als 1800 verlangen können... Leider!


----------



## bestmove (4. August 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> Die zeiten sind zu schlecht um einen angemessenen Preis fÃ¼r so ein schÃ¶nes StÃ¼ck zu bekommen. Als Komplettbike wirst Du nicht mehr als 1800â¬ verlangen kÃ¶nnen... Leider!



Ich wÃ¼rde sogar noch weiter gehen und behaupten er bekommt derzeit keine 1400â¬ mehr dafÃ¼r!


----------



## cliomare (4. August 2010)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich würde sogar noch weiter gehen und behaupten, er bekommt derzeit keine 1400 mehr dafür!




Ok,

danke. Das hab ich mir eh gedacht. Wunsch wären 1500, befürchte ich werde das eh nicht ganz bekommen. Aber als VHB dürfte das dann angemessen sein.

Grüße!


----------



## Primus27 (6. August 2010)

Tach liebe Switch-Gemeinde,

ich gedenke mein absolut neuwertiges Switch SL zu verkaufen, also wenn jemand Interesse hat oder jemanden kennt, dem es so gehen könnte, siehe unten stehender Link:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/293963/cat/500


----------



## osarias (9. August 2010)

Meins nochmal zusammen mit dem meiner Freundin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (9. August 2010)

Demnach hast du immernoch dieselbe Freundin


----------



## dirtydude (9. August 2010)

Hallo liebe switch-gemeinde! gedenke schon ne habe ewigkeit in die rockyfamilia einzusteigen um genauer zu sein: ein switch muss es sein..!! ;O) der erste schritt ist getan min altes is wech mit ch und nun suche ich.. habe hier eins gefunden was mir nicht vor dernase weggekauft wurde und wÃ¼rde mich Ã¼ber eure meinung zu rahmen, parts und preis/leistung sehr freuen! rahmengrÃ¶Ãe passt, konnte ich bei nem freund testen!mir geht es haupsÃ¤chlich um alles was ihr Ã¼ber rahmen und parts sagen kÃ¶nnt/ erfahrungen gemacht habt..!!? Preis habe ich auf 1500â¬ zzgl. versand aus Ã¶stereich nach deutschlan und nachnahmegebÃ¼ren verhandeln kÃ¶nnen! is das zuviel oder angemessen?? bitte schaut doch unter folgendem link kurz und postet eure erfarungen/meinungen,besten dank!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=291329


----------



## cliomare (9. August 2010)

Das ist ein sehr guter Preis, vor allem da das Bike ja fast neuwertig zu sein scheint. Komponenten sind auch alle hochwertig, falls die Angaben alle stimmen denk ich machst du da nichts falsch!

Zum Rahmen braucht man eh nicht viel sagen, da hast du auf den Seiten genug Lesestoff. Sicher ein sehr guter Freeride Rahmen der von Tour bis Park alles mitmacht und Ã¼berall Spass macht.
Die verbauten Teile sind alle sehr gut: Totem passt gut ins Switch, Formula K24 sind gut, Antriebskomponenten sind auch alle hochwertig und stabil, der Laufradsatz ist ebenfalls bewÃ¤hrt. Schaut fÃ¼r mich nach einem stimmig aufgebautem Switch aus.

Preis kann man natÃ¼rlich immer verhandeln, weniger wie 1500â¬ wÃ¼rde ich aber sicher nicht mehr angemessen finden bzw. wÃ¼rde ich so ein Bike dann nur mehr im Nofall hergeben.


----------



## dirtydude (9. August 2010)

ja genau das hae ich mir auch gedacht clio.. gut der versand und die nachnahmegeb. aus österrech kommen noch dazuaber denke das ist trotzdem fair..! danke für die betätigung clio!!


----------



## dirtydude (14. August 2010)

Es ist soweit!! Mein Switch ist auf dem weg zu mir!! Und ich freu mich wie ein Kind auf Weihnachten!!!  sag mal hat jemand von euch ne seite am set wo ich alle switch rahmen oder die meisten mit allen technischen daten finde? oder anders wie viele unterschiedliche lackierungen gibts es z.bsp. vom rm switch 2.o bj.2007? meiner ist weiß aber habe den weißen rahmen schon mit den unterschiedlichsten dekors gesehen.. woher weiß ich das es wirklich ein 2.0 oder ein 1.0 ist und nicht mit den dekors getrickst wurde? meins kommt mit rg. für alle parts inkl. rahmen also gut, aber trotzdem.. möchte einfach soviel wie möglich pber die gesamte switchreihe speziell 2007 reihe wissen!

also alle infoseiten die ihr habt, her damit!! ;O)

besten dank


----------



## Cuberius (14. August 2010)

Switch-Threads, bikes.com, bikeaction.de,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. August 2010)

So habe jetzt auch ein Switch,ich hoffe es ist nächste Woch da ))))
Und ich werde es als Enduro/Tourer aufbauen, wie immer 
Ihr könnt gespannt sein


----------



## Soulbrother (14. August 2010)

...ich freu mich


----------



## numinisflo (14. August 2010)

Mir graust es jetzt schon. Aber ich bin trotzdem gespannt.


----------



## neikless (14. August 2010)

stellt euch einfach seine ganzen parts an einem shore grünem switch vor 
souly werf mal bitte die popcornmaschine an !


----------



## Soulbrother (14. August 2010)

Kommt das heute noch?  
Muß leider gleich weg zum Grillen,aber wenn ich heut nacht heimkomme sind hoffentlich Bilder hier drin  ...ich steh auf Mohr Kreationen


----------



## numinisflo (14. August 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> stellt euch einfach seine ganzen parts an einem shore grünem switch vor
> souly werf mal bitte die popcornmaschine an !



 Na da kann man wirklich nur gespannt warten und sich mental darauf vorbereiten.


----------



## Cuberius (14. August 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> ... sich mental darauf vorbereiten.



Ist das bei Mohr's Kreationen überhaupt möglich?


----------



## Sw!tch (14. August 2010)

mhhh das Bike wird vermutlich ein Preview für Saw 7...

Trotzdem Glückwunsch, das shore green ist einer der schönsten Paintjobs die es bei RM je gab. Ich hab's geliebt


----------



## mohrstefan (14. August 2010)

Der brüller wäre ne, 55 Doppel-Brücke
Habe da mal was gehört,US Markt 
Ansonsten


----------



## mohrstefan (16. August 2010)

Das wärs doch MZ 55 DC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (16. August 2010)

Na dann mach mal


----------



## el Lingo (16. August 2010)

Wozu eine 160mm Doppelbrücke???


----------



## Jendo (16. August 2010)

Ein Mohr´sches Kunstwerk braucht halt seine Eigenheiten


----------



## neikless (16. August 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wozu eine 160mm Doppelbrücke???





für den Flaschenhalter wie damals 

NOCH 3 TAGE


----------



## Soulbrother (16. August 2010)

Boahh ehh,so lange noch...


----------



## Cuberius (16. August 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> NOCH 3 TAGE



So langsam werd ich ungeduldig.


----------



## mohrstefan (16. August 2010)

Die 55 DC hat 170 bzw 180 mm die wissen selbst noch nicht GIBTESNOCHNICHT
Nic,der Flaschenhalter war super praktisch
Und Hmmmm morgen holt der DPD das Teil ab,oder heute


----------



## neikless (16. August 2010)

... die UPS - Tante hatte heute leider nix für Dich dabei ...


----------



## neikless (16. August 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (16. August 2010)

:kotz:Uaaaaa 
So nicht,nein pfui,baa,igit,Ne


----------



## neikless (17. August 2010)

*Noch 2 Tage !!!*


----------



## atha58 (17. August 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/716496



hier mein switch sattelstütze wurde heute gekürtzt
habt ihr noch tipps was ich ändern kann?


----------



## Jendo (17. August 2010)

Zu aller erst: Ein neues Bild!


----------



## atha58 (17. August 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/716775

so jetzt.....


----------



## mohrstefan (17. August 2010)

Noch eins !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (17. August 2010)

ach du schaisse ...


----------



## atha58 (17. August 2010)

TIPPS WAS ICH ÄNDERN KANN

also schreibt was ich verbessern könnte und wie ihr es im jetzigen zustand findet


----------



## neikless (17. August 2010)

naja der aufbau geht ja sind kleinigkeiten wie sattel und reifen ...
schwarze felgen wären sicher auch schöner, weiss wirkt schnell billig ...
es kann auch am bild o. am bier liegen aber der rahmen wirkt irgendwie unförmig groß.

kann es sein das der dämpfer zu kurz ist ?

mal sehen ob mohrstefan das toppen kann !?


----------



## atha58 (17. August 2010)

danke für die tipps 
die könnten auch früher kommen!


----------



## neikless (17. August 2010)

bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung für die Verspätung !


----------



## mohrstefan (17. August 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> bitte vielmals um Entschuldigung für die Verspätung !


----------



## neikless (18. August 2010)

*NOCH (1) ein TAG*
(noch einmal schlafen)


----------



## Ikonoklast (18. August 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> kann es sein das der dämpfer zu kurz ist ?




Nein, ist ein 2003er Rahmen, da waren die Dämpfer so kurz.


----------



## Jendo (18. August 2010)

Dieses Dämpfermaß war ein absoluter Schuss in den Ofen!

Der Sattel versaut optisch das ganze Bike. Wenn Du da mal ein paar kleine Euros investierst und ein Bild bei Tageslicht machst, dann schaut das Switch auch wieder gut aus


----------



## neikless (18. August 2010)

*... nur noch wenige Augenblicke Mohr´s Switch is coming ...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (18. August 2010)

*jippiejippiejaja*


----------



## el Lingo (18. August 2010)

Ein super Rahmen, der macht viel Spaß!


----------



## Magnum 204 (18. August 2010)

auffem klo alter ich bitte dich


----------



## Soulbrother (18. August 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> *jippiejippiejaja*



Dein bester Rocky Rahmen bisher, sehr schön ...los jetz, uffbaue


----------



## Jendo (18. August 2010)

Yeah!


----------



## kreisel (18. August 2010)

Man hält die Spannung kaum aus....


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (18. August 2010)

Das waren noch Zeiten.




Also runter von der Porzelanschüssel und aufbauen!


----------



## Cuberius (18. August 2010)

Magnum 204 schrieb:


> auffem klo alter ich bitte dich



Das Switch ist halt was für alle Lebenslagen!


----------



## Sw!tch (18. August 2010)

ich nutz auch mal die chance:







mein erstes richtiges freeride-bike. man war das geil. sieht auf dem foto leider total verranzt aus, eine schöne letzte ausbaustufe hat leider auch nie existiert :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (18. August 2010)

Hmmm ,erscheint mir so kurz
Wie lang ISSEN das Dämpfer einbaumaß vom S3


----------



## Soulbrother (18. August 2010)

190/50mm


----------



## mohrstefan (18. August 2010)

Danke,dann habe ich richtig gemessen


----------



## Ikonoklast (19. August 2010)

Sehr geil Sw!tch, was man da für schöne Moves mit machen kann =D


----------



## neikless (19. August 2010)

erste Schritte so schlecht ist es doch gar nicht ... MohrStefan´s Switch


----------



## Jendo (19. August 2010)

Wirklich erstaunlich gut!
Einzig Sattelstellung, Bashguard und Gabeldecals wollen mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (19. August 2010)

Ja bei mir war der UPS Mann auch da.Mit einem neuen 2007 Switch.Neu gekauft für 700Euro und Garantie.
Das alte Switch 2004 Model ist nun Geschichte...war ja leider gerissen am Schwingenlager.Jetzt bau ich meine Deemax/Fox 36 und den ganzen anderen Kram um und dann bekommt ihr noch ein besseres Foto(leider nur Handy) im fertigen Zustand.Und eingepackt war die kleine,bestens geschützt.Sorry nochmal für die schlechten Bilder aber bei diesem Rahmen kann man drüber hinweg sehen


----------



## atha58 (19. August 2010)

man wieso hab ich nur das 03 modell 
die 07 modelle sehen viel geiler aus


----------



## Nasum (19. August 2010)

Ja ich war auch buff als ich den Rahmen das erste mal gesehen hab heut aber die UrModelle wie mein 2004er sind trotzdem richtig geile oldschool Freerider die ihren ganz eigenen Charme haben.


----------



## atha58 (19. August 2010)

wen das gelbe deemax sind die du einbaust weis ich jetzt schon das es verdammt geil wird


----------



## neikless (19. August 2010)

echt der HAMMER  
(bitte keine deemax)


----------



## mohrstefan (19. August 2010)

Das Teil ist der HAMMER, erster EINDRUCK,hätte ich viel früher ........


----------



## cliomare (19. August 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> man wieso hab ich nur das 03 modell
> die 07 modelle sehen viel geiler aus



kannst ja meines kaufen 
gleiches modell wie oben am Bild in M, nur halt ein paar Gebrauchsspuren. Also so jungfräulich schauts nicht mehr aus 

waren schöne zeiten mit dem switch aber nach 2.5 jahren will ich mal was neues.


----------



## cliomare (19. August 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ja bei mir war der UPS Mann auch da.Mit einem neuen 2007 Switch.Neu gekauft für 700Euro und Garantie.
> Das alte Switch 2004 Model ist nun Geschichte...war ja leider gerissen am Schwingenlager.



Kleiner Tip: ersetz dir gleich vor der ersten Ausfahrt zumindest den untersten Hineterbaubolzen durch eine durchgehende Schraube.
Also ausbauen, in die Hülse das Gewinde weiter rein schneiden lassen und die Schraube durch eine längere Ersetzen.

Sobald du mal etwas härter fahrst reißt die originale nämlich gleich. Mir 2mal und auch einem Kollegen gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt passiert. Ist so wie es ausgeliefert wird ne Fehlkonstruktion. 1mm dicke Hülse/Hohlwandschraube, die Schraube hört original auch nach 2cm genau an der Kante aus. Schert sofort ab!


----------



## Nasum (20. August 2010)

Danke für den Tipp Ich fahr eigentlich nur Bikepark und ich glaube du hast mir viel Frust erspart.Danke


----------



## neikless (20. August 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip: ersetz dir gleich vor der ersten Ausfahrt zumindest den untersten Hineterbaubolzen durch eine durchgehende Schraube.
> Also ausbauen, in die Hülse das Gewinde weiter rein schneiden lassen und die Schraube durch eine längere Ersetzen.
> 
> Sobald du mal etwas härter fahrst reißt die originale nämlich gleich. Mir 2mal und auch einem Kollegen gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt passiert. Ist so wie es ausgeliefert wird ne Fehlkonstruktion. 1mm dicke Hülse/Hohlwandschraube, die Schraube hört original auch nach 2cm genau an der Kante aus. Schert sofort ab!



das scheint also nicht nur mir zu passieren   aber man will mir nicht immer glauben, 
ich bin dann immer ein einzelfall und rocky-gotteslästerer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (20. August 2010)

Ich glaub dir Wird heut Nachmittag gleich gemacht.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. August 2010)

Passt 



mohrstefan schrieb:


> Das Teil ist der HAMMER, erster EINDRUCK,hätte ich viel früher ........


...dann hätte man sich die Anschaffung vom New Slayer sparen können,genau,hab ich vor ein paar Jahren aber auch schon gesagt als ich beide zeitgleich hatte 




neikless schrieb:


> ...aber man will mir nicht immer glauben,
> ...



Oooocchh...


----------



## mohrstefan (20. August 2010)

Heute Fuchstans,Altkönig ich binn,-------Bor ej!!!
Morgen noch mal


----------



## neikless (21. August 2010)

was wohl in der pissfarbenen Flasche drin ist ... 
moment mal , wenn dein trikot da liegt bist du etwa nackt ? OMG  
weiter fahren fahren fahren der sommer ist bald vorbei ! 
und dann egal ... weiter fahren fahren fahren !!!


----------



## Nasum (22. August 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> das scheint also nicht nur mir zu passieren   aber man will mir nicht immer glauben,
> ich bin dann immer ein einzelfall und rocky-gotteslästerer ...



Ach ja fällt mir gerade ein zum Thema Schraube.Wo habt ihr die gekauft...einfach Baumarkt oder habt ihr die in einem "Spezialgeschäft" gekauft?
Wenn ihr mir die Maße sagt von dieser Schraube die ihr bei euch reingemacht habt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.

Gruß und einen schönen Restsonntag noch


----------



## cliomare (22. August 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ach ja fällt mir gerade ein zum Thema Schraube.Wo habt ihr die gekauft...einfach Baumarkt oder habt ihr die in einem "Spezialgeschäft" gekauft?
> Wenn ihr mir die Maße sagt von dieser Schraube die ihr bei euch reingemacht habt wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.
> 
> Gruß und einen schönen Restsonntag noch



bau die den Bolzen aus, geh mit den beiden einzelteilen in ein gut sortiertes schraubengeschäft und such dir die passende aus. weiss jetzt leider nicht mehr, welche dimension.
Wenn du eine längere schraube nimmst, befürcht ich wirst du dir aber das gewinde weiter reinschneiden lassen müssen?

ich habs dann anders gelöst: alurohr mit passendem durchmesser, wandstärke 1mm. Entsprechend gekürzt auf die passende länge. Dann normale schraube mit kopf für sechskantschlüssel von der antriebsseite durch und auf der bremsseite mit mutter angezogen. die schraube muss gut ins rohr passen und dann hast du was extrem stabiles.
weniger arbeit ists aber sicher, einfach nur eine längere schraube in den originalbolzen reinzumachen. nur hab ich den damals erst bestellen müssen und das hat mir zu lang gedauert.


----------



## elementer (22. August 2010)

Hallo, 

mit der Aussage zu den Schrauben aus dem Baumarkt wäre ich sehr vorsichtig. Einfache Schrauben haben meist nur miese Qualität und auch sogenannte Edelstahl- (V4A) Schrauben haben meist nicht die ausreichende Festigkeitsklasse. Diese ist als Nummer auf dem Schraubenkopf geprägt. Wenn sie fehlt, würde ich die Schraube an der Stelle am Rad nicht verbauen. Für den Hinterbau sollten die Schrauben schon die Festigkeit von 10.9 haben - bei Schrauben aus dem losen Baumarktsortiment ist das absolut nicht der Fall. Und im Schraubenhandel muss man eben wissen was man benötigt, sonst bekommt man auch nur das, was gerade da ist.
Gute Schrauben kosten wirklich ein paar Cent mehr, aber wegen solchen Kleinigkeiten würde ich keinen Defekt (muss ja nicht gleich ein Sturz sein) riskieren. 

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Nasum (23. August 2010)

Na dann bau ich das heut mal aus und guck mir das mal an.Danke nochmals für den Tipp und nen Kumpel arbeitet im Fachgeschäft für Stahl/Edelstahl der wird mir dann best. irgendwas besorgen können...hoffe ich für ihn.


----------



## Nasum (23. August 2010)

Hi bin gerade erst dazu gekommen mal umzubauen.Meint ihr das rot eingekreiste mit den Austausch der Schrauben?Woanders is ja nix was so unstabil aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cliomare (23. August 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Hi bin gerade erst dazu gekommen mal umzubauen.Meint ihr das rot eingekreiste mit den Austausch der Schrauben?Woanders is ja nix was so unstabil aussieht




Nein, sondern die drei schwarzen Bolzen, die die Schwinge mit dem Hauptrahmen befestigen (im Dämpferbereich).
Wobei v.a. die untere unter dem umwerferturm sehr bruchgefährdet ist. Würde vorerst mal nur die untere austauschen.

Schraub die einfach mal raus und schau sie dir an, dann wirst du gleich sehn wie kurz und dünnwandig die sind.


----------



## Nasum (23. August 2010)

Äh ja ich hab es hier gerade in der Hand...ich hab die erst nicht rausgeschraubt weil ich nicht wahr haben wollte das DAS so instabil ist und hab dann voll überlegt das ihr doch nicht die schwarzen Lager meint und deswegen musste ich nochmal fragen aber das ist ja echt hart...also eher nicht hart.


Edit:Echt unglaublich...


----------



## Nasum (24. August 2010)

So ich mal wieder...alles geklärt mit dem Bolzen.Gewinde ist schon reingeschnitten und eine Schraube besorg ich mir heut.ABER noch eine andere Sache.Ich such noch eine Kettenführung.An meinem 04 Switch hab ich ne Mr. Dirt Gizmo für das große Kettenblatt.Allerdings möchte ich jetzt eine neue/gebrauchte kaufen.Habt ihr ein gute Kettenführung die ihr empfehlen könnt?Egal ob großes oder mittl. Kettenblatt ist mir egal.Ich hab hier ja schon viele Bilder gesehen aber oft erkennt man nicht genau was es für ein Fabrikat ist deswegen frag ich nochmal.
Danke für die Empfehlungen.


----------



## neikless (24. August 2010)

knack knack

kaputt



hier bei meinem (ex)slayer das mehrfach selbe problem damals ...


----------



## Nasum (24. August 2010)

Will ich nicht sehen sowas.Hast du ne Empfehlung für ne Kettenführung?


----------



## Ikonoklast (24. August 2010)

E13 lg1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (24. August 2010)




----------



## cliomare (24. August 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Hast du ne Empfehlung für ne Kettenführung?



Hatte auf meinem Switch eine XT 22-34-BG mit Blackspire Stinger. Man muss sich die Aluplatte minimal aussägen um sie optimal montieren zu können, funktioniert aber einwandfrei.


----------



## Nasum (24. August 2010)

Gut zu Wissen...muss auch ein wenig aufs Geld schauen...so eigentlich fasr alles fertig nur noch die sch... SCHRAUBE.Hab heut mal geguckt und nix gefunden.M10x60 in 10,9Qualität wollt ich haben die hatten aber kein Feingewinde.Nicht das ich mir jetzt ne Großpackung im Netz bestellen muss.Irgendwo werd ich schon was finden...ich hoffe vorm We.

Kack Schraube...noch nix gefunden...selbst Händler im Inet hatten keine.Muss ich doch nochmal div. Baumärkte abklappern.


----------



## Nasum (25. August 2010)

So Jungs vlt. könnt ihr mir helfen.Ich war von 14Uhr bis jetzt unterwegs um eine Schraube zu finden.Ich hab keine gefunden und der einzige Händler der gewillt war mir zu helfen hatte das richtige Gewinde aber die Schraube war zu dick.(Selbst Würth hatte nix und wollte nicht bestellen) 
Wo habt ihr den eure Schraube gekauft?Könnt ihr mir sowas besorgen und ich bezahle euch das und wenn es 30Euro kostet?Ich bin jetzt echt verzweifelt.Morgen versuche ich es nochmal in einer Metalbaubude vlt. können die was machen.
Ich wäre echt um jede Hilfe dankbar...es fahren doch noch einige das Switch


----------



## Jendo (25. August 2010)

Wie wäre es, wenn Du einfach die Schraube wieder reindrehst und solange benutzt bis Du adäquaten Ersatz findest!


----------



## Nasum (25. August 2010)

Weil ich nicht das möchte wie im Bild ein paar Posts drüber.Ich fahre mit der Karre nur im Bikepark und nach dem ersten Drop/Sprung möchte ich nicht wieder nach Hause fahren und wenn mir schon 3Mann diesen Tipp geben dann provoziere ich nicht noch ein Bruch.Muss ja net sein


----------



## Jendo (25. August 2010)

Wenn eh kein Händler in deiner Nähe eine solche Schraube hat, dann bestell diese am besten im Internet.

P.S. Da ist Google ein guter Freund
P.P.S Was das SXC mit dem Switch zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht!


----------



## Nasum (25. August 2010)

Man gut das du da bist...gib mal bitte bei Google ein Feingewindeschraube M10x1.5X60 mit einer 10.9 Qualität/Festigkeit.Es kann auch sein das es 1.25 Steigung ist aber das kann ich morgen erst genau messen.So da kann ich mich vor Angeboten kaum retten...das einzige was ich finde ist ist ein 200er Pack für günstige 234Euronen,hab auch schon überlegt sofort zuzuschlagen.
Das Bild war nur ein Bsp. und es ging in den vorherigen Posts auch nur ums Switch.Ach ja die Lager sind gleich...deswegen bricht es ja auch beim SWITCH und beim SXC.
Hast du auch ein 07er Switch und wenn ja hattest du Probleme damit?

PS:Ich probier nochmal die Variante die Cliomare vorgeschlagen hat.Dazu muss ich allerdings,wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche den Bolzen aufbohren(also Loch rein wo der Inbus reingesteckt wird damit die Schraube da durch passt und gekontert werden kann).Das will ich nicht wirklich


----------



## neikless (25. August 2010)

Jendo schrieb:


> P.P.S Was das SXC mit dem Switch zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht!



  selbe Bolzen; gleiches Problem


----------



## cliomare (25. August 2010)

Hallo,

hab leider keine zeit um dir das zu besorgen, aber zB bei uns in Innsbruck gibts ein großes Schraubengeschäft, die jegliche Art von Schrauben führen und garantiert auch passende Schrauben hätten. Auch einzeln! Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein.
Im Notfall würde ich vorrübergehend auch eine "schwächere" nehmen, schlimmer wie bei der originalen kanns nicht sein.


bezüglich meines Basteltips: Ich habe dazu nicht den Originalbolzen genommen, sondern hab mir aus dem Eisenfachgeschäft einfach ein 12 mm (?, müsstest halt abmessen) Alurohr mit 1 mm Wandstärke geholt. Das gekürzt auf die passende Länge und eine normale Schraube mit 10mm Durchmesser durchgemacht. kannst auch ein rohr mit mehr wandstärke nehmen und dafür eine dünnere schraube.
Dazu brauchst du das originalteil nicht verwenden. War nur insofern viel Arbeit, da das Alurohr um ein paar zehntel zu dick war und ich das erst noch per Hand passend geschliffen habe. 
Wär der Durchmesser von Anfang an passend gewesen wär das eine Arbeit von 2 min gewesen.


Im Notfall fahr halt echt mal das originalteil. Muss ja nicht sofort brechen und selbst wenn es bricht sollte nicht gleich was kaputt gehen. Der Rahmen wird ja noch von den beiden anderen Bolzen gehalten. Würde dann nur mit einem gebrochenen Bolzen nicht mehr ewig weiterfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (25. August 2010)

Vielen Dank Cliomare Die Dinge find ich hier auch aber ich hab noch das hier gefunden.Durchmesser passt und der Bolzen ist nur 2mm kürzer als der Originale,ich überlege den mal zu bestellen.

https://www.boc24.de/p/2Danger-Bolzen-fuer-EDR-Fully____50520


----------



## cliomare (25. August 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Cliomare Die Dinge find ich hier auch aber ich hab noch das hier gefunden.Durchmesser passt und der Bolzen ist nur 2mm kürzer als der Originale,ich überlege den mal zu bestellen.
> 
> https://www.boc24.de/p/2Danger-Bolzen-fuer-EDR-Fully____50520



Frag sonst mal beim Sport Schindele nach. Was ich mich erinnern kann hat das originale Bolzenset (also alle 3 Stück) so um die 15 gekostet. Kann mich aber auch täuschen und es war etwas teurer.


Grüße


----------



## Nasum (25. August 2010)

So hab jetzt ein Alurohr mit 12mm Durchmesser und 8mm Innedurchmesser bestellt.Da passt eine 8er Schraube optimal durch.Selbstsichernde Mutter auf die andere Seite und dann sollte das Bombe halten.Ich dank dir nochmal für deine Idee


----------



## cliomare (25. August 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> So hab jetzt ein Alurohr mit 12mm Durchmesser und 8mm Innedurchmesser bestellt.Da passt eine 8er Schraube optimal durch.Selbstsichernde Mutter auf die andere Seite und dann sollte das Bombe halten.Ich dank dir nochmal für deine Idee




Hoff du hast die 12mm nochmal nachgemessen, bin noch immer in der Arbeit und kann mich nicht so genau erinnern obs wirklich 12 waren.
Ich hoff dein Alurohr passt dann genau. Die sind leider oft nicht soo präzise, dass sie dann auch wirklich ohne Nachbearbeitung reinpassen. Solange sie etwas zu groß sind, machts ja nichts, da kann man abschleifen oder abrehen, wenn man jemanden mit einer Drehbank kennt.

Wünsch dir viel Spass mit dem Switch, ist ein cooles Bike!


----------



## Nasum (25. August 2010)

Ja das sollte passen.Hab gerade nochmal gemessen und es sind 12mm.Jetzt hat mein altes 2004er Switch endlich ausgedient freu mich schon aufs neue.

Hab gerade bei Bikeaction angerufen...es gibt div. andere Bolzen die stabiler sind.Er hat mir eine Artikelnummer gegeben und den Bolzen werd ich dann bei Kimmerle bestellen.Sehr kompetenter und freundl. Mitarbeiter bei Bikeaction


----------



## Nasum (26. August 2010)

Nochmal kurze Frage an alle die den Roco tst R Dämpfer drin haben.Wenn ich die DS Einstellung nehme(die DH Einstellung) dann hat der Dämpfer ein komisches klacken.Wenn ich den kleinen Hebel jetzt ein wenig(1-2Klicks) wieder Richtung Mittelstellung bewege ist das klacken weg.Ja vlt. hat jmd. das auch mit der Einstellung und was kann das sein und vlt. muss es ja so sein

Ach ja NEIKLESs,jetzt oder nie,meinen Rahmen bekommst du nicht aber der hier wäre auch geil http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-S...-/290467774308?pt=Sport_Radsport_Fahrradteile


----------



## david85 (26. August 2010)

Hi,

First things first, im sorry im not writing in german. Im from belgium and this seems to be the most dedicated RM switch forum i can find.

Im looking for a bike that can take some hits and I saw an add for a Rocky Mountain Switch 2004 richie schley edition, witch a rs domain on the front end. other components are okay, new wheels etc. He's asking 750 euro. Seems like a good price to me. What do you think?

And I was wondering if i could replace the rear shock with something else. But i cant seem to find the shock dimensions anywhere (total length/stroke length).

Can anyone help me?

Danke schön!!!

Cheers


----------



## Jendo (28. August 2010)

david85 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> First things first, im sorry im not writing in german. Im from belgium and this seems to be the most dedicated RM switch forum i can find.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I think 750â¬ is a really good price.
The shock length is 190mm and 51mm stroke length.

Bitte schÃ¶n 
Jendo


----------



## osarias (29. August 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mal wissen wie man bei Rocky Mountain einen Rahmen mit Haarriß reklamiert. Handelt sich um ein Switch SL! Die Rahmengarantiezeit müsste beim Switch doch 5 Jahre betragen, oder? Ich weiß aktuell leider nur nicht ob ich ein 2005 oder ein 2006er Modell habe, woran erkennt man das?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (29. August 2010)

Hatte Rocky nicht eine Garantie/ Gewährleistung von nur 2Jahren?
Wenn Du ein Switch SL hast, müsste das theoretisch ein 05er Jahrgang sein. Falls ich mich nicht irre wurde das Switch 2006 auf 178mm aufgebohrt...
Ansonsten schau einfach auf die Rahmennummer unterm Tretlager. Da müsste was mit 05***** stehen.

Grüße
Jendo


----------



## Jendo (29. August 2010)

Falls es sich um das Bike in deinem Fotoalbum handelt, dann ists defintiv ein 2005er Modell.


----------



## Magnum 204 (29. August 2010)

Da wirste pech haben rocky gibt beim Switch nur 3 Jahre Garantie


----------



## osarias (29. August 2010)

Warum?
Dei Definition ist doch Freeride und Downhill 3 Jahre, sonst 5 Jahre. Das Switch ist aber nur für Cross Country verwendet worden, also 5 Jahre!


----------



## Jendo (29. August 2010)

osarias schrieb:


> Warum?
> Dei Definition ist doch Freeride und Downhill 3 Jahre, sonst 5 Jahre. Das Switch ist aber nur für Cross Country verwendet worden, also 5 Jahre!



Es geht aber nicht um deine Klassifikation, sondern um die des möglichen Einsatzbereiches des Bikes. Im Falle des Switchs = Freeride!


----------



## chraeje (29. August 2010)

2und4zig schrieb:


> Dann will ich mein Ehemaliges auch mal vorzeigen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hallo 

Dein Bike gefällt mir super, hast du das selber beschichten lassen? Wenn ja, weisst du per zufall noch was das genau für eine Farbe ist? Ich möchte meins auch so ähnlich machen, bzw den Rahmen weiss und den Hinterbau eben so grün, dazu dann grüne Anbauteile, sprich Lenker, Vorbau, Kettenführung und paar andere Dinge. Bei den Felgen bin ich noch ned sicher, aber evtl auch schwarz oder weiss.

Wäre super wenn du mir das sagen könntest.

danke

gruess aus der schweiz

PS: wenn jmd weis wer schöne Lenker und Vorbaus in ähnlicher farbe hat, kann mir ja mal nen Tip geben, kann auch etwas spezielles sein, wenn es gut ist. Egal ob etwas teurer oder nicht ;-) Mein Rocky is mir das wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudstud (30. August 2010)

chraeje schrieb:


> Hallo
> PS: wenn jmd weis wer schöne Lenker und Vorbaus in ähnlicher farbe hat, kann mir ja mal nen Tip geben, kann auch etwas spezielles sein, wenn es gut ist. Egal ob etwas teurer oder nicht ;-) Mein Rocky is mir das wert



Da würd ich Dir den Aendu Willimann empfehlen, www.aendus-bike-gallery.ch/.
Ist der CH-Vertrieb von Reverse Components, und die haben Lenker und Vorbauten in verschiedenen "Grüns".

Wenn Du an spontaner monetärer Diarrhoe leiden solltest, ist auch Twenty6 Components ein Thema: www.twenty6products.com
Von denen gibts bisher aber nur Vorbau, Pedale, Sattelstützen-Klemmen und dergleichen, dafür auch in knalligem Grün.
CH-Vertrieb durch ein Ein-Mann-Unternehmen aus Zürich:
27turns, Holbeinstrasse 29, 8008 Zurich 			
e-mail: [email protected] 
Website: www.27turns.com


----------



## atha58 (4. September 2010)

Hilfe!!!

als ich heute mein bike gewaschen  hab ist mir eine delle am hinterbau aufgefallen aber genau paralel ist noch eine gleiche ist das extra so oder hab ich wirklich eine delle 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/732321


----------



## mohrstefan (4. September 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> Hilfe!!!
> 
> als ich heute mein bike gewaschen hab ist mir eine delle am hinterbau aufgefallen aber genau paralel ist noch eine gleiche ist das extra so oder hab ich wirklich eine delle
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/732321


Ohhhhhhh
böse,böse Beule:-(


----------



## atha58 (4. September 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ohhhhhhh


 

sag jetzt nicht das sind dellen


----------



## mohrstefan (4. September 2010)

Da unten an der Schwinge ???? L & R


----------



## atha58 (4. September 2010)

ja... 
ichs eh grad du ahst das auch 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/717456
also ist das extra so


----------



## mohrstefan (4. September 2010)

Das ist extra So !!!!!!!!
Und das ist gut so !!!!!!!
Wegen den Scheppen Füßen


----------



## atha58 (8. September 2010)

jetzt ist es aus
mein dämpfer ist schrott und ich hab ein 03er special edition dafür braucht man eine spezial länge
hat jemanden zufällig einen zuhause rumliegen?


----------



## Cuberius (8. September 2010)

Hatte das 03er nicht 165mm Einbaulänge?
Tut mir leid, aber so'n Schätzchen hab ich nicht.


----------



## atha58 (8. September 2010)

ne ca 175mm 
schade bin das bike nur 6 monate gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasum (8. September 2010)

Ich hab nen Dämpfer aus einem 2004 Switch...ich hab keine Ahnung was der für eine Einbaulänge hat aber vlt. hilft das weiter.Ist sogar noch eingebaut im Rahmen...der hat nicht so lang gehalten.


----------



## Cuberius (8. September 2010)

2004 hatte das Switch doch schon 190mm.


----------



## Jendo (8. September 2010)

korrekt! 2004er = 190mm EBL

Das 2003er Switch hat das Krüppelmaß, wo weder 165mm noch 190mm reinpassen ohne die Geometrie zu versauen.


----------



## Dirty Rufus (9. September 2010)

jo die 2003er modelle ham eine EBL von 175mm. Bin auch von dem problem betroffen,
was ziemlich ätzend is! Versuch da ma ersatz zu kriegen....


----------



## atha58 (9. September 2010)

ich könnte ihn auch reparieren lassen aber das wär zu teuer und würde sich nicht lohnen


----------



## Dirty Rufus (10. September 2010)

hmmm, hab bis jetzt den dÃ¤mper  2 mal eingeschickt ,jedesmal n 100â¬... - was kostet son bike nochma....-


----------



## cliomare (10. September 2010)

Trenne mich jetzt endgültig von meinem Switch, nachdem ich heute einen nagelneuen Dämpfer reingebaut habe.

Die gemeinsamen Zeiten waren schön, aber alles hat mal ein Ende. Werde das Bike im Marktplatz inserieren, muss mich aber zuerst noch anmelden. 
Wer Interesse hat kann mir ja eine PN schreiben.

Hier ein Foto mit abgesenkter Gabel:


----------



## Nasum (10. September 2010)

Was kommt den jetzt für eins?


----------



## cliomare (10. September 2010)

Nasum schrieb:


> Was kommt den jetzt für eins?



Fahr jetzt schon seit ein paar Monaten nur noch mit meinem Devinci Wilson rum. Als Zweitbike ist das Switch zu heftig. Als All-in-One Bike ists ja echt geil, aber als Zweitbike will ich mir ein leichtes 140-160er Trailbike aufbauen. Weiß aber noch nicht was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (10. September 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> ..., aber als Zweitbike will ich mir ein leichtes 140-160er Trailbike aufbauen. Weiß aber noch nicht was.



Ein Oldschool-Switch!


----------



## atha58 (10. September 2010)

@cliomare:wir können ja tauschen


----------



## mohrstefan (11. September 2010)

Also ich,binn wunschlos glücklich


----------



## numinisflo (11. September 2010)

Das ist schoen zu hoeren, ist auch einfach ein schoenes Bike das Switch! Und es gibt tatsaechlich jemanden der schlechtere Bilder knippst wie ich.


----------



## atha58 (17. September 2010)

so war jetzt bei meinem händler wegen dem geplatzen dämpfer und er hat ihn eingeschickt(Fox)
der meinte der dämpfer hätte öl verloren
jemand erfahrung damit?
dauer?kosten?


----------



## Dirty Rufus (18. September 2010)

@ atha58
Dauer ca 7-10 tage.
Kosten ca 100-110 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (18. September 2010)

cliomare schrieb:


> Trenne mich jetzt endgültig von meinem Switch, nachdem ich heute einen nagelneuen Dämpfer reingebaut habe.
> 
> Die gemeinsamen Zeiten waren schön, aber alles hat mal ein Ende. Werde das Bike im Marktplatz inserieren, muss mich aber zuerst noch anmelden.
> Wer Interesse hat kann mir ja eine PN schreiben.
> ...



Schade drum. Ich hätte irgendwie auch gerne wieder ein Switch.


----------



## atha58 (18. September 2010)

100euro für einen ölwechsel was ist das den für ne abzocke


----------



## numinisflo (18. September 2010)

atha58 schrieb:


> 100euro für einen ölwechsel was ist das den für ne abzocke



Wenn die ganze Aktion über Toxoholics läuft wundert mich da überhaupt gar nichts mehr.


----------



## dirtyracer (20. September 2010)

hi, ich habe mir vor kurzem auch ein swich zu gelegt und habe meine vorhandene 66 eigebaut. doch habe ich das gefühl mit etwas weniger federweg 55 würde der rahmen besses funktionieren. hat einer von euch nen geo plan von rm für die idealen gabeleinbau maße? ride on..


----------



## Jendo (21. September 2010)

Welches Baujahr hat dein Switch?


----------



## death_rider (21. September 2010)

Hallo an alle die ein Switch fahren oder viel drüber wissen, ich hab da ne frage : Ich fahre ein 2004 switch pro hier den freund: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und mitlerweile "wackelt" der hinterbau etwas sprich hat spiel kennt jemand das problem ?


----------



## dirtyracer (21. September 2010)

das bj. meines swi ist 08! hast du eine einbaugeo liste für die gabel maße..


----------



## slayerrider (21. September 2010)

death_rider schrieb:


> und mitlerweile "wackelt" der hinterbau etwas sprich hat spiel kennt jemand das problem ?


mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit brauchst du neue Buchsen für den Dämpfer.


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2010)

dirtyracer schrieb:


> das bj. meines swi ist 08! hast du eine einbaugeo liste für die gabel maße..



Könnte helfen: http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_Switch.pdf


----------



## numinisflo (21. September 2010)

death_rider schrieb:


> und mitlerweile "wackelt" der hinterbau etwas sprich hat spiel kennt jemand das problem ?



Ja das Problem ist bekannt. Heb mal das Rad am hinteren Ende des Sattels leicht an, wenn du da das Spiel richtig spürst sind es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die Dämpferbuchsen. War bei mir genauso.



slayerrider schrieb:


> mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit brauchst du neue Buchsen für den Dämpfer.



Genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (21. September 2010)

dirtyracer schrieb:


> das bj. meines swi ist 08! hast du eine einbaugeo liste für die gabel maße..



Mmmh, 2008 gab es gar kein Switch mehr. Aber wenn Du ein 06/07er Modell hast dann sollte auch eine 66 von der Einbauhöhe passen!


----------



## mohrstefan (21. September 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Könnte helfen: http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_Switch.pdf


Danke !!!!!


----------



## death_rider (21. September 2010)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ja das Problem ist bekannt. Heb mal das Rad am hinteren Ende des Sattels leicht an, wenn du da das Spiel richtig spürst sind es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die Dämpferbuchsen. War bei mir genauso.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau.



vielen dank für den guten tip buchsensind auf dem weg


----------



## numinisflo (23. September 2010)

death_rider schrieb:


> vielen dank für den guten tip buchsensind auf dem weg



Gerne.


----------



## blind-fish (23. September 2010)

hallo zusammen 

bei meinem 06er kommen glaub auch bald die buchsen - wo kauft ihr die denn!? und gibt's die nur original!?

vg


----------



## swuzzi (24. September 2010)

Wüsste ich auch gerne...


----------



## slayerrider (26. September 2010)

z.b. Bikecomponents. Einfach Buchsen ausbauen und messen, dann die richtigen bestellen!


----------



## mariogl88 (1. Oktober 2010)

hallo

ich möchte gern bei meinem switch bj 06 07 den fox float dämpfer gegen einen fox vanilla r tauschen.kann mir einer von euch sagen ob das ohne weiteres anpassen am rahmen passt?


----------



## blazing heat (3. Oktober 2010)

hey,
zähle seit freitag auch zu den switch besitzern (zumindest hab ich schonmal nen rahmen und paar anbauteile)
könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen und mir aufgrund des bildes sagen was für ein baujahr das switch ist? ich denke und fürchte es ist ein 2003, habe heute nämlich diverse dämpfer ebl simuliert (hab keinen da in der länge) und wurde nicht richtig schlau daraus. die geo sah bei +- 170mm am normalsten aus. habe eben hier was von 175mm gelesen??? das wäre ja horror da was zu finden. wurde in ebay verarscht mir wurde gesagt da würden 200mm reinpassen. drecksau.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (3. Oktober 2010)

Du hast das Ur Modell vom Switch,also das 02er.Da gehört ein 165er Dämpfer rein mit 38er Hub.Federweg beträgt 125mm.


----------



## blazing heat (3. Oktober 2010)

ah ok dankeschön. 

prima. dem penner gehören die eier lang gezogen. naja. passt für meinen einsatzzweck trotzdem noch als stabilen tourer.
immerhin sind 165er luftdämpfer gut vertreten aufm markt.

oder gibt es eine kostengünstige möglichkeit, dem rahmen irgendwas um 150mm federweg zu entlocken?
ein 170 bzw 175mm dämpfer sollte noch gehen ohne die geometrie vollständig zu versauen? aber so einen zu finden ist schwer habe ich gemerkt.
wie ist es denn um die stabilität bei dem rahmen? wenn er "nur" 125mm federweg hat? was darf ich ihm denn zumuten?

btw: gruss von nierstein nach meenz


----------



## bike-it-easy (6. Oktober 2010)

Gab mal einen Strata TR-1 (war Onsport, glaube ich), der hatte 172mm Einbaulänge und ~44 mm Hub. Der ging gerade noch rein bei meinem Ur-switch. Hat sich von der Geometrie auch nicht schlechter angefühlt wie der Originaldämpfer (statt 125er Gabel eine 150mm Gabel verwendet). Aber ob es so eine Dämpfereinbaulänge heute noch gibt???
Viel Erfolg bei der Suche.

PS: Frag mal bei Köhn / Reset. Die haben so eine Länge vielleicht.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## el Lingo (6. Oktober 2010)

Reset hat den Vertrieb von Dämpfern (X-Fusion) aufgegeben. Probieren würde ich es aber dennoch dort.


----------



## blazing heat (8. Oktober 2010)

ok danke jungs für die infos vorab.
ich schau mal ob ich vllt wirklich sonen sondermass dämpfer bekomme mit etwas mehr hub. in ebay sind welche von dnm drin aber ich sträube mich diese marke an ein rm zu schrauben?! wenn nicht verbaue ich einen 165er luftdämpfer und dreh diese verbindungshebel am hinterbau um, sodass die dämpferaufnahme nach vorne zeigt. das sollte dann der geometrie mit der 160er gabel zugute kommen.


----------



## gobo (9. Oktober 2010)

was willst den du umdrehen??
laß das so wie es ist und lebe mit dem federweg!!!da hättest du dich eher informieren sollen wieviel fw welches switch hat,sorry!
wenn das eh nur zum touren ist dann haut das doch voll hin.
wenn man bedenkt was die damals alles mit 125mm angestellt haben sollte das auch bei dir hinhauen.

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (10. Oktober 2010)

Erstmal ein Hallo an Alle,, 

ich möchte mir jetzt "definitiv" einen Luftdämpfer in mein 2006er Stealth basteln und hoffe dabei auf Eure Hilfe!!! 

1. Welchen Dämpfer soll ich verbauen: Fox DHX 5.0 Air oder Marzocchi Roco tst R Air 

2. Was muss ich beachten bzw verändern damit der Dämpfer passt 

3. Wie gut funktioniert das 2006er Switch mit einem Air Dämpfer (Einatzbereiche Touren, Trails und leichtes Freeride) 

Vielen Dank im Voraus für Eure Bemühungen bzw. hoffe ich, dass mir überhaupt jemand weiterhelfen kann..!!! 

Grüße Thomaß


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Oktober 2010)

Also
Ob Fox oder Marzocchi,Manitou ist ne glaubens frage .
Stahl   oder Luft        ,ist ne gewichts frage .
Mit der passenden Augen,USW,passt das schon


----------



## el Lingo (10. Oktober 2010)

Der Roco ist für sein gutes Ansprechverhalten bekannt, aufgrund des großen Kolbens. Dazu kann man ihn mit weniger Druck fahren, was wieder für ihn spricht. Ich rate daher zum Roco Air.


----------



## sick.boy (10. Oktober 2010)

Der neue DHX Air verfügt über einen Pro-Pedal Hebel, was mich sehr reizt, auf der anderen Seite steht das wohl bessere Ansprechverhalten vom Roco (besitzt der Roco ebenfalls über eine zuverlässige Anti-Wipp Technologie, da ich auch oft Bergauf unterwegs bin??).. 

Die elementare Frage bleibt aber für mich immer noch: "Was muss ich beachten bzw verändern damit der Dämpfer in mein 2006er Switch passt, oder gibt es da überhaupt keine Probleme??  Ich meine mal in einem Beitrag von Soulbrother gelesen zu haben das er die Wippen bearbeiten musste (glaube das war beim Fox DHX Air) worauf ich nicht unbedingt scharf bin...will mein geliebtes Rocky ja nicht kaputtbasteln..!!!!


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Oktober 2010)

Kumpel von mier Biket den und ist voll&gans begeistert !!!
http://www2.hibike.de/shop/product/.../Manitou-Evolver-ISX-6-Daempfer-Mod-2010.html Soll der best funktionierende Luft-Dämpfer sein seiner Klasse,und das unübertroffende anti-whip!!


----------



## neikless (11. Oktober 2010)

anti whip ??? kranker mist ! aber soll schon gut sein aber luft ist käse !
für XC und AM noch okay aber für enduro/freeride ist coil ganz klar besser !

beim souly war das der roco air , weil der so dick ist , also der dämpfer ... der dhx-air passt auch so !
wenn es wirklich luft sein muss würde ich mal checken ob der evolver (manitou) passt !


----------



## el Lingo (11. Oktober 2010)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Der neue DHX Air verfügt über einen Pro-Pedal Hebel, was mich sehr reizt, auf der anderen Seite steht das wohl bessere Ansprechverhalten vom Roco (besitzt der Roco ebenfalls über eine zuverlässige Anti-Wipp Technologie, da ich auch oft Bergauf unterwegs bin??)..
> QUOTE]
> 
> Der Roco hat das TST, sehr wirksam und auch mit einem Hebel zu bedienen


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Oktober 2010)

Schon mal en Manitou,Ge-Bike'T


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Oktober 2010)

Also:
sowohl beim DHX als auch beim Roco muß gefräßt werden,beim DHX weniger,beim Roco fast das Doppelte.
Wenn man also der Meinung ist,dieser Aufgabe selbst nicht gewachsen zu sein und/oder nicht das nötige Arbeitsmaterial zur Verfügung hat...Finger weg!
Alldings ist der Roco die Macht!!!Er macht bei FR Bikes schwere Stahlfederdämpfer definitiv überflüssig.

Dann bleibt nur noch der Manitou,der passt ohne Fräßerei.


----------



## bestmove (12. Oktober 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ... Er macht bei FR Bikes schwere Stahlfederdämpfer definitiv überflüssig ...



Das halte ich fürn Gerücht - nur Coil is goil! Frag den Wade, der kann das mit Sicherheit bestätigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Soulbrother,,,, 

wo müsste denn gefräßt werden (Rahmen oder Wippen) und wie viel mm bzw. wie schaut das genau aus.. 

Hast Du davon noch Bilder? 
Falls ja, wäre es echt Klasse wenn Du mir welche zukommen lassen könntest (meine Email ist [email protected])!!!  

Bist Du beim Roco noch vernünftig an den Hebel gekommen? 

WICHTIG: Wie empfindest Du den Unterschied zwischen dem Fox und dem Roco im direkten Vergleich verbaut im Switch??? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Soulbrother (12. Oktober 2010)

Die Bilder schick ich dir gleich an deine Adresse.

Die Wippen müssen gefräßt werden,keine Ahnung wieviel das in mm waren,schau dir die Bilder an.Oder frag mal beim *TheBikeLebowski* oder *pieleh* hier im Forum nach,beide haben sich auch die Bilder von mir schicken lassen und den Umbau ebenfalls vorgenommen.Vielleicht hat einer nachgemessen ?!

Die Hebel haben sich problemlos bedienen lassen.
Der DHX AIR war zwar auch schon sehr zufriedenstellend,allerdings hat ihn der Roco nochmal locker getopt.Durch den um einiges fetteren Kolben konnte ich den Roco mit 5bar weniger Druck als den DHX in der Hauptkammer fahren.Das Ergebnis: Stahlfederniveau  in allen Belangen 

Aufgrund dieser Erfahrung war es auch keine Frage mit welchem Dämpfer ich mein Flatline fahre,Roco Air,was sonst...und auch hier wurde ich in keinster Weise enttäuscht 

Auch das RMX vom Corpsegrinder funzt mit dem Roco Air 1A


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin

Die Bilder vom Soulbrother waren eine große Hilfe.  Ich habe erst einmal grob was weg genommen. Dann hab ich den Dämpfer locker in die vordere Aufnahme eingebaut, etwas gefräst und dann geschaut, wo der Dämpfer die Schwingen berührt....dann wieder fräsen...usw

Wenn Du noch Bilder brauchst, sag Bescheid.

MFG


----------



## mariogl88 (12. Oktober 2010)

kann ich bitte auch die bilder bekommen.
[email protected]

danke im voraus


----------



## neikless (13. Oktober 2010)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Alldings ist der Roco die Macht!!!Er macht bei FR Bikes schwere Stahlfederdämpfer definitiv überflüssig.




Luft mag eine Option sein aber sicher kein gleichwertiger Ersatz !!!

Luftdämpfer sprechen (wenig) schlechter an. punkt !
Luftdämpfer erwärmen sich, werden heiß , und abreiten dann noch schlechter - kann zu total ausfall führen . punkt !

wer das riskio abschätzen kann und eingehen will okay, der kann gewicht sparen , aber man muss sich darüber schon im klaren sein !
wenn man natürlich nur kurze strecken fährt und der dämpfer zeit zum abkühlen hat ist das problem
natürlich auch geringer !


----------



## sick.boy (13. Oktober 2010)

TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Die Bilder vom Soulbrother waren eine große Hilfe.  Ich habe erst einmal grob was weg genommen. Dann hab ich den Dämpfer locker in die vordere Aufnahme eingebaut, etwas gefräst und dann geschaut, wo der Dämpfer die Schwingen berührt....dann wieder fräsen...usw
> 
> ...



Ja, weitere Bilder nehme ich "sehr gern" entgegen ([email protected])!!! 

Mit was für Werkzeug geht man da am besten ran? Jedoch werd ich das wohl eher machen "lassen".. Was meint Ihr wer das am saubersten hinbekommt, Bikeshop oder eher was Industrielles ??


----------



## sick.boy (13. Oktober 2010)

Ps: 

Es soll definitiv sauber gearbeitet sein, hab ja für den Rahmen seinerzeit auch ne ganze menge Steine gelöhnt..


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (13. Oktober 2010)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Ps:
> 
> Es soll definitiv sauber gearbeitet sein, hab ja für den Rahmen seinerzeit auch ne ganze menge Steine gelöhnt..



klar.
Hatte mich vorher mal nach Ersatz bei Bikeaction erkundigt: 120 Öcken kosten die Ersatzschwingen. Meine ich
Bei dem Werkzeug hatte ich Glück, dass unsere Werkstatt eine anständige Fräse hatte, den ich mir leihen konnte. Einen großen Dremel sozusagen. Mit nem kleinen Dremel brauchte ich danach nur noch den Feinschliff bewerkstelligen. Hat mir einiges an Zeit erspart.
Bilder mache ich morgen.

MFG


----------



## neikless (14. Oktober 2010)

dann versuch es doch einfach mit dem manitou,
der sollte/könnte passen ohne fräsen ... dazu ist dieser von den
Lufties wohl der beste ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (14. Oktober 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> Luft mag eine Option sein aber sicher kein gleichwertiger Ersatz !!!
> 
> Luftdämpfer sprechen (wenig) schlechter an. punkt !
> Luftdämpfer erwärmen sich, werden heiß , und abreiten dann noch schlechter - kann zu total ausfall führen . punkt !





Stimmt,kein gleichwertiger Ersatz,weil wie im Falle des Roco BESSER.Punkt!
Roco spricht kein bisschen schlechter an.Punkt!

Du hattest schon wieviele Rocos....ähhhh ja,genau...noch keinen 


Bitte nicht immer alles verallgemeinern,dein DHX-Ausfall ist noch lange nicht gleich zu setzen mit LUFTDÄMPFERN allgemein.Punkt!


----------



## Jako (14. Oktober 2010)

.....ihr beiden seit echt süß, vor allem wenn man weiß das ihr sonst ganz nett miteinander bier trinkt......


----------



## neikless (14. Oktober 2010)

da hat wohl einer in der Schule nicht aufgepasst, setzen SECHS !
Das sind ganz einfache phyikalische Gegebenheiten.

Ich spreche auch nicht nur von meinem oder einem Einzelfall,
informier dich mal ohne die "Rosarote Roco Brille" und wenn die die
Brille dann abnimmst und empfänglich für Fakten bist macht die 
Diskussion vielleicht auch mal Sinn.

Wenn du wirklich behaupten willst das der Roco Air besser geht als ein Coil,
hast du wirklich keinerlei (Sach)verstand ! 

2 Min. durch Winterberg rollen ist auch sicher keine geeignete Teststrecke,
es sei denn das ist das maximal zu erreichende gewünschte Ziel /Anspruch,
fahr damit mal 30 min Freeride Trail am Stück ... 

Luftdämpfer haben klare Vorteile in Sachen Gewicht und schnelle und einfache
Setup-Möglichkeiten auch in der Performance liegen sie nicht weit zurück,
dennoch sind die genannten "Nachteile" nicht von der Hand zu weisen, 
oder es sind Kompromisse einzugehen und je nach Einsatzzweck abzuwiegen.

Für MICH kommt für Abfahrt orientiertes Freeriding nur Coil in Frage.
Für XC bis Slopestyle spricht jedoch nicht gegen AIR !

so jetzt bitte wieder einkriegen und  trinken !


----------



## Hunter-dirt (14. Oktober 2010)

stimme neikless zu


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Oktober 2010)

...immer wieder herrlich diese abgedroschenen Floskeln mit den jeweiligen Brillen,oder dieses Tellerrandgeschwätz wenn einem nix besseres mehr einfällt...köstlich 

...2min. Winterberggerolle,auch klar ...da kann ich ganz locker mit einem mehrtägigen IXS Cup Wochenende in Rittershausen dagegenhalten,und das sogar mit dem minderwertigeren DHX der ohne Probleme gefunzt hat:



 



Informier du dich lieber mal wieviel defekte Roco und DHX Coil Dämpfer es gibt  und wieviel defekte Roco Airs!

Was war noch,achja,kein Sachverstand...hmm ok,wenn du das sagst.Mist ich bin aber auch ein Dummi,wieso fahr ich bloß schon seit nunmehr 3 Jahren in den meisten meiner Bikes nur noch Roco Airs in sämtlichen Versionen...achso,ich habs schon wieder vergessen,sorry,mein Sachverstand.

Die RockShox Jungs haben dann wahrscheinlich aber auch keinen Sachverstand,daß die jetzt auch noch einen reinen DH Luftdämpfer bringen,vielleicht sollten die sich erst mal bei dir über physikalische Gesetzmäßigkeiten informieren!!!

Ich für meinen Teil muß mich wegen nichts einkriegen,ich ruhe in mir selbst und habe gerade richtig Spass  ...scheinbar ganz im Gegensatz zu dir???! 

...zumal es hier eigentlich nur darum geht,Switchfahrern mit persönlichen Erfahrungswerten weiterzuhelfen (die du in diesem Fall hier gar nicht hast) und nicht darum welches Federmedium der Herr neikless in welchem Bike bei welchem Einsatz bevorzugt!

Freue mich aber auch schon auf unser nächstes gemeinsames Bier


----------



## neikless (14. Oktober 2010)

schade ... du hast ja die Brille noch immer auf !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. Oktober 2010)

Hmm sach mal Soly du bist doch "auch" so Ü 1^00 KG
Habe damals beim 06er Slayer ewig rumprobiert Mit der Luft NR.da ja da kein
DHX 5 reinpasst,mußte feststellen Luftdämpfer sind absolut Mist , da die ab 100 KG an ihre Grenzen stoßen und du keinen vernünftigen linealen Dämpfer Bild bekommt's + die teile irgend wie holzig sind + du keinnen vernünftigen SAG hinkrigs't!! 
Ich denke so um 70-80 KG ist ein Luft OK !!
Also ein Switch besorgt mit nem DHX 5 800er Feder ohhhhhhhhh
fast aber nur fast wie en RMX mit dem unterschied man kann auch hoch BIKEN


----------



## Sw!tch (15. Oktober 2010)

Ohne mich irgendeiner Partei anschließen zu wollen, aber dass alleine ein coil-roco besser funktioniert als das air-pendant, sollte wohl logisch sein.
 Abgesehen davon behaupte ich einfach mal, dass kein luftgefederter kamerad der neuen generation von Stahlfederdämpfern (BOS, CaneCreek,Elka) das Wasser reichen kann! 
Wer redet schon noch von Roco und DHX 5


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2010)

Die Leute reden doch eh nur von dem, was neu und gerade in den Medien gepusht wird. Die gut funktionierenden Dinge laufen in der Regel unauffällig weiter, da spricht keiner groß drüber, weil es eben auch keinen Ärger damit gibt. Mein Roco Ait hat auf 2000hm Abfahrt (das sind mehr als 2 Stunden) auhc nicht gemuckt.


----------



## Soulbrother (15. Oktober 2010)

neikless schrieb:


> schade ... du hast ja die Brille noch immer auf !



...stimmt,ne Oakley Juliet bei genau dieser Aussicht 







mohrstefan schrieb:


> Hmm sach mal Soly du bist doch "auch" so Ü 1^00 KG
> Habe damals beim 06er Slayer ewig rumprobiert Mit der Luft NR.da ja da kein
> DHX 5 reinpasst,mußte feststellen Luftdämpfer sind absolut Mist , da die ab 100 KG an ihre Grenzen stoßen und du keinen vernünftigen linealen Dämpfer Bild bekommt's + die teile irgend wie holzig sind + du keinnen vernünftigen SAG hinkrigs't!!
> Ich denke so um 70-80 KG ist ein Luft OK !!
> ...



Ja,immer so um die 2 Zentner und hatte ca.15bar im RP3 damals im NewSlayer bei etwa 25-30% Sag.Hat für Rheingau/Taunus trails gut funktioniert ...allerdings nicht auf Coil Niveau,das ist klar bei den Fox Airs.
Du machst den gleichen Fehler wie dein Arbeitskollege neikless: FOX AIR PERFORMANCE HAT KEINE ALLGEMEINGÜLTIGKEIT FÜR SÄMTLICHE LUFTDÄMPFER !!!



Sw!tch schrieb:


> Ohne mich irgendeiner Partei anschließen zu wollen, aber dass alleine ein coil-roco besser funktioniert als das air-pendant, sollte wohl logisch sein.
> Abgesehen davon behaupte ich einfach mal, dass kein luftgefederter kamerad der neuen generation von Stahlfederdämpfern (BOS, CaneCreek,Elka) das Wasser reichen kann!
> Wer redet schon noch von Roco und DHX 5



Falsch,Roco Air liegt was die Performance angeht voll auf Coil Niveau,läßt sich einfacher auf alle Vorlieben oder Bikes abstimmen und das täglich neu wenn man will,ohne dafür 25 Federn auf der Seite liegen haben zu müssen.
Gewichtsvorteil ist eh klar.Deshalb:BESSER!

Ich denke die wenigsten hier fahren in FR Bikes einen sündteuren BOS oder CCDB,sind ja auch eher DH-race Dämpfer,und daher dürfte es wohl in erster Linie vergleichsweise sehr wohl um DHX/Roco Coil´s  gehen 

Ich denke allerdings auch,daß ein CCDB (weil mit getrennt einstellbaren High-und Lowspeed Druck- und Zugstufen) in einem DH-race Bike die bessere Wahl sein wird.



el Lingo schrieb:


> Die Leute reden doch eh nur von dem, was neu und gerade in den Medien gepusht wird. Die gut funktionierenden Dinge laufen in der Regel unauffällig weiter, da spricht keiner groß drüber, weil es eben auch keinen Ärger damit gibt. Mein Roco Ait hat auf 2000hm Abfahrt (das sind mehr als 2 Stunden) auhc nicht gemuckt.



Danke!


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Oktober 2010)

Komisch hmm 
warum funktiuniert meinSwitch so prima mit ner 800er feder,ich bin zu schwer für en Luft Dämpfer " ALLER ART " !!!!
ENDE AUS LUFT HAT HIER NIX ZU SUCHEN  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Rocky sagt 78 KG
ENDE ENDE ENDE ENDE


----------



## mohrstefan (15. Oktober 2010)

Soo
mal mein's


----------



## Nofaith (15. Oktober 2010)

Welches Konzept hast Du bei dem Aufbau verfolgt? 

Wirkt m.M. nach irgendwie nicht stimmig, sorry.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (15. Oktober 2010)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Die Leute reden doch eh nur von dem, was neu und gerade in den Medien gepusht wird. Die gut funktionierenden Dinge laufen in der Regel unauffällig weiter, da spricht keiner groß drüber, weil es eben auch keinen Ärger damit gibt.





Sw!tch schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon behaupte ich einfach mal, dass kein luftgefederter kamerad der neuen generation von Stahlfederdämpfern (BOS, CaneCreek,Elka) das Wasser reichen kann!
> Wer redet schon noch von Roco und DHX 5



Deshalb werde ich mir auch keinen RC4, Stage 5, Stoy oder Roco in mein neues Bike pflanzen sondern einen stink normalen Van RC reicht vollkommen zumal ich kein DH Race fahre. Im Punkto Abstimmung mit einem Luftdämpfer gebe ich wiederrum Soul recht! Meiner Meinung nach hat ein Air nix in einem FR oder DH Bike zu suchen, außer man möchte es unbedingt wissen und das leichteste Bike aufbauen, dass  braucht im FR und DH Bereich kein Schwein ... Maus oder Mann? Stell ich dann die Frage...  nette Diskussion...


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Oktober 2010)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Welches Konzept hast Du bei dem Aufbau verfolgt?
> 
> Wirkt m.M. nach irgendwie nicht stimmig, sorry.


Enduro


----------



## swuzzi (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi
Bei 152 mm am Heck wohl eher AM-Klasse
Enduro?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (16. Oktober 2010)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> Bei 152 mm am Heck wohl eher AM-Klasse
> Enduro?
> Gruß



naja, du bist doch schon länger dabei. 152mm war vor 4 Jahren noch super viel und hardcore Freeride!
Danke den heutigen Hypes haben alle 200mm am "Enduro" und können daher nicht richtig fahren lernen....


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Oktober 2010)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> Bei 152 mm am Heck wohl eher AM-Klasse
> Enduro?
> Gruß


Nee  für'n AM-en,habe ich doch meine TREK-schlampe


----------



## gobo (16. Oktober 2010)

ja hunter aber der van rc gehört auch schon zur neueren sorte von dämpfern,dann solltest du beim van r bleiben.
sicher ist das jetzt die beste und vorallem günstigste option sein bike zu tunen.
ich finde das sollte jeder selbst entscheiden was er wo fährt.heutzutage ist doch für jeden geldbeutel was dabei.

mfg


----------



## Hunter-dirt (16. Oktober 2010)

aber es wurden die "High-End" Produkte angesprochen und dazu gehört wohl der Van RC nicht dazu und warum sollte ich einen schlechtern kaufen wennsn besseren gibt für den gleichen Preis? Ich bin 'n Schwabe, schon vergessen?  Slayerrider weiß wie sich sowas anfühlt


----------



## el Lingo (16. Oktober 2010)

Letztes Wochenende, Switch in Action auf dem Barbie Grab:


----------



## blazing heat (21. Oktober 2010)

hey jungs,
bin gerade dabei den alten switch thread durchzulesen. bin bei seite 70

derzeit suche ich nach kurbeln und innenlager, stilecht würde ich raceface bevorzugen. auf den ersten 70 seiten habe ich nichts über die innenlagerbreite gelesen. was brauche ich da für eine achslänge beim 2002er switch? würden turbine lp mit nem rf innenlager mit 113mm achslänge passen? so ganz mit kettenlinie usw habe ich das noch nicht geblickt.

gruss


----------



## Soulbrother (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja,mit 113mm liegst du da richtig!


----------



## el Lingo (21. Oktober 2010)

Wenn Du noch eine Turbine LP und das alte Innenlager findest, nur zu. Ansonsten solltest Du mit der Atlas AM gut beraten sein beim Ur-Switch. Könnte Dir auch eine fast neue Diabolus mit Lager anbieten...


----------



## blazing heat (22. Oktober 2010)

ok danke für die antworten.
ja ich kuck mal in ebay ist grad ne turbine drin. mal sehen was da preislich so passiert.
die diabolus ist ne saugeile kurbel aber ich fürchte dass sie preislich mein derzeitiges budget sprengt 
möchte das switch den winter über nach und nach aufbauen.

beim dämpfer habe ich jetzt übrigens nen 165er luftdämpfer eingebaut wie von euch empfohlen. bin schon sehr gespannt wie sich das ganze fahren lässt nächstes jahr. 

gruss daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (24. Oktober 2010)

moin moin
habe mal ne frage und zwar habe ich nen 05er sl und brauche einen neuen dämpfer.
verbaut ist der fox mit 190mm ebl-50mm hub.
geht auch ein 190-57 od. 200-50 od 200-57
bzw hat jemand erfahrung mit og dämpfern in dem rahmen?


----------



## Soulbrother (24. Oktober 2010)

190/57er gibts nicht.
200er passt nicht rein,da vorher die Schwinge am Abschmiernippel vom Innenlagergehäuse anstößt!Den könnte man zwar entfernen und stattdessen eine kurze Madenschraube hineindrehen,aber der Geo ist es nicht wirklich zuträglich.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bastel momentan bei meinem 06er Sl an der Schaltwerks- bzw. Umwerfereinstellung!
Verbaut ist ein RaceFace-Innenlager und Atlas-Kurbel 2x und Bash und KeFü, sowie ein SRAMx9 Umwerfer und Schaltwerk.
Schalten tuts einwandfrei, aber ich habe im Schaltumfang sehr wenig Gänge an denen es nicht am Umwerfer schleift. 
Vorne Klein, hinten Groß und Umgekehrt habe ich alles sauber eingestellt... Mir bleibt zurzeit noch die Hoffnung, es könne an der Kettenlinie liegen.
Kann mir jemand, der ähnliche RaceFace-Bestückung am Rad hat verraten wie die Spacer am Innenlager und für die Kurbel (die 3 Weißen) angebracht hat?

Danke schon mal für Tipps...


----------



## coma1976 (25. Oktober 2010)

@soulbrother merci tabellenführer


----------



## Soulbrother (25. Oktober 2010)

...sehen wir gar nicht so verbissen wie die meisten anderen,allerdings bzgl. Frankfurt und Bayern find ich es doch höchst amüsant


----------



## lanno (28. Oktober 2010)

*räusper*

wie ein geschlagener hund kehre ich zurück in den thread.

habe mein geliebtes switch vor 1 jahr verkauft und muss jetzt reumütig feststellen das es mir schon immer fehlte!

also, switch sl oder 3.0 gesucht. rahmen, rahmenset, komplettbike!?

18" oder 19,5" wobei der grössere lieber wäre...man wird ja nicht jünger.

bis denn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre nun seit über sechs Jahren ein Switch! Da juckt es mir immer in den Fingern mal was anderes/ neues aus zu probieren.
Da freut es mich besonders, wenn andere Fahrer mich in meiner Beständigkeit bestätigen. 

P.S. In der Bucht geht kein Switch Rahmen über 500 aus den Auktionen raus.


----------



## Nasum (28. Oktober 2010)

@lanno,

geh mal in die Bucht und schau mal nach den User Wischili,der hat einen Laden(Schuh Sporthaus Schindele) ruf den mal an und frag mal ob der was liegen hat.Ich hab mir vor 2Monaten den Rocky Switch Rahmen neu für 700Euro mit Garantie gekauft,danach ging noch einer weg für 650Euro auch neu und 2Wochen bevor ich angefangen hab zu suchen ist einer für 505Euro NEU weggegangen,natürlich auch mit Garantie,vlt. hilft dir das bei der Suche.


----------



## lanno (28. Oktober 2010)

danke!

auf Switch-Fahrer kann man sich halt verlassen. Gleich 2 Meldungen bisher!

Also...vielleicht bald an derselben Stelle mit nem neuen Switch!


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Oktober 2010)

#
Habe einige Rocki's ausprobiert __und ich glaube des SWITCH HI,ist the BEST!!
ODER ??


----------



## Nasum (29. Oktober 2010)

Ja das Switch ist schon ne Wucht...ich verkauf meins nicht.Bis zum Tod des Rahmens bleibt es bei mir und danach auch.


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde angemessen !!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190460267913&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## captainz3 (31. Oktober 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich finde angemessen !!
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190460267913&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT



Und das erst:  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330485576516&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

echt zum Weinen, dass ich aus rationaler Sicht derzeit andere Prioritäten habe als nochmals ein switch  auch wenn's ein stealth ist....


----------



## Mudstud (3. November 2010)

Gestern hat sich ein ex-Freestyle-Motocrosser (der Bruder vom RR13, Rico) auf meine Switch-Bitch gesetzt - und hat nur noch gestammelt: Mensch, ist das ein sattes Teil, der Hammer!

Und das sagt einer, der sich jahrelang Motocross-Fuhren gewohnt war und diese über die Sprünge geprügelt hat. Der ungekürzte 777er-Lenker hat ihm auch getaugt, ist ja klar.

Hab übrigens meine FSA-Gravity-Kurbel inzwischen montiert - mit einem 118mm-Innenlager ISIS, mit dem 113er wäre das mit der Kettenlinie nicht gut gekommen.


----------



## Nasum (3. November 2010)

Na wenn die MXer das Ding schon geil finden dann kann es nur gut sein


----------



## swuzzi (12. November 2010)

Resume also..

sein SWITCH behalten 

und damit glücklich werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bandit_bln (15. November 2010)

Bitte löschen


----------



## Bandit_bln (15. November 2010)

Nachdem ich eine der Hauptlagerschrauben zerwÃ¼rgt habe wollte ich eine neue Bestellen:

Bei Hibike gefunden:

Rocky Mountain Switch Hauptlager Schraube M10x1.25x20mm

Ich find 13,90 â¬ schon ne harte Ansage. 

wo bekommt man denn sonst noch die Schraube her ?? Die SchraubenhÃ¤ndler in Berlin haben bei Feingewinde alle abgewunken. 


Vielleicht ein ganzes Set oder sowas.??


----------



## Bandit_bln (16. November 2010)

Hallo,

nachdem mein Switch ja nun ein kräftiges Knacken bei verwindungen von sich gibt hab ich ihn mal auseinander genommen 

Es gib ja die oberen und die unteren Buchsen.

Die unteren Buchsen sind fest im Rahmen und lassen sich da auch nicht so leicht herausziehen.








Die oberen Buchsen allerdings sind mir regelrecht entgegen gefallen und haben auch etwas Spiel im Hinterbau .







Frage was tun ? Festkleben ?? Ich nehme mal an das daher auch das Knacken kommt.  
Danke


----------



## Bandit_bln (19. November 2010)

Hat noch nie jemand sein Switch (SL) auseinander geschraubt ?? Und weiss ob das normal ist ?? 



Hilfeeeee 

Gruß


----------



## Cuberius (19. November 2010)

Wenn die Buchsen Spiel haben, denke ich das die ausgeschlagen sind. Wirst wohl neue brauchen.


----------



## gobo (19. November 2010)

es kann doch wohl nicht dein ernst sein die einzukleben???!
normalerweise solltest du alle scheiben ohne probleme rausnehmen können!!!wenn das die ersten lager sind wird das wohl normal sein,dann kannste direkt alles erneuern.am besten ein lagerkit bestellen und gut ist es!!

mfg


----------



## mohrstefan (21. November 2010)

Hallo
Was spricht eigendlich dagegen in ein S-3, einen Dämpfer mit 200mm einbaulänge reinzuschrauben ??
mehr Federweg,größere auswahl an Dämpfer !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2010)

die Geometrie ggfs?


----------



## mohrstefan (22. November 2010)

[email protected] schrieb:


> die Geometrie ggfs?


Hmmmm 1 cm !!!!????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (22. November 2010)

Macht schon viel aus, der cm. evtl. kannst Du Dir nen Dämpfer mit mehr Hub bei gleicher Länge einbauen, soll es von Zeit zu Zeit mal geben, diese Dämpfer...


----------



## [email protected] (22. November 2010)

sag bescheid wenn du nen 190mm Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub hast


----------



## Soulbrother (22. November 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Hmmmm 1 cm !!!!????



Ja,wird echt beschissen die Geo...geh einfach hin und nimm dir ein Flacheisen oder eine Holzleiste etc. in passender Länge und bohr dir im 200mm Abstand die Löcher und bau es rein,dann wirst du es sehen...aber wer weiß,vielleicht gefällt es dir ja auch


----------



## el Lingo (22. November 2010)

Da muss ich mal nen Freund fragen. Der hat nen X-Fusion Vector 200mm Dämpfer mit 63mm Hub.Oder Du wendest Dich direkt an Reset Racing, die haben den Vertrieb für X-Fusiun gemacht. Sowas schwebt mir auch für mein neues SS vor, dann holt man die 160mm raus, die auch möglich sind.


----------



## mohrstefan (22. November 2010)

@el Lingo

du hast soon Teil im angebohht


----------



## neikless (22. November 2010)

richtig probieren geht über studieren  ...
ich denke längerer dämpfer und längere gabel dürfte
von der geo her passen , solange nichts anschlägt ... kannst ja dann tick mehr SAG fahren ... aber naja ob das für dich sinn macht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (23. November 2010)

Mohrstefan, so einen 200/63mm könnte ich Dir wohl besorgen, aber Du brauchst im Switch ja einen 190er, oder? Ich meine auch, dass der Hub am alten Switch durch die Kinematik begrenzt ist und da eh nicht mehr rauszuholen ist. Sollte man vorher mal testen, nicht damit das dann gar nicht umsetzbar ist.


----------



## Jendo (23. November 2010)

Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ein 200mm Roco nicht ins Switch gepasst hat, da die Umlenkhebel an den Federteller anstoßen (im ausgefederten Zustand).


----------



## mohrstefan (23. November 2010)

war nur ne Idee und hat sich ERLEDIGT !!
Danke trotzdem !!


----------



## Mudstud (23. November 2010)

Neu-alte Kurbel (Gravity Gap DH) endlich ans Switch geschraubt.
Nun fährt sich das Radl geräuscharmer - aber noch nicht ganz geräuschfrei, mal mit dem Bock beim Händler vorbei schauen. Und mein Switch ist wieder um gut 200 Gramm schwerer, so viel macht die Gravity mit ISIS-Titaninnenlager gegenüber einer alten XTR mit 105er-Rennrad-Innenlager aus.


----------



## mohrstefan (2. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
Hat schon mal jemend versucht einen Manitou Swinger Air SPV 4 Way,
einzubauen
Passt irgend wie nicht


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2010)

Jepp, der passt nicht!


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Dezember 2010)

Jepp, ja !!!!


----------



## numinisflo (3. Dezember 2010)

Nee der passt nicht.


----------



## mohrstefan (3. Dezember 2010)

Die,der Luft anschlus müßte ein wenig Tiefer )
Dann Passt er !!
Wie schaut's mit nem EVOLVER aus da ist das Ventiel mittiger gebohrt.
Passt dieser ohne Ventielanschlag?????


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich sehe ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (5. Dezember 2010)

redest du mit dir selbst ? geh lieber mal biking !!! 12 Uhr KifferBank !


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Dezember 2010)

Kiff'st du immer noch??? tz tz tz


----------



## mohrstefan (9. Januar 2011)




----------



## numinisflo (10. Januar 2011)

Der Aufbau ist irgendwie so gar nicht mein Fall, aber der Rahmen ist einfach zeitlos schön. Mir gefällt grade der grüne S3 Rahmen super.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2011)

Welchen Umwerfer habt ihr denn hier so an euren (speziell) 2005ern verbaut?
Ich fahre meinen Bock mit 2fach + Bash und suche dafür den optimalsten Umwerfer.
zZ habe ich einen x9 und einen Deore zum testen hier.
Den Deore kann ich nicht hoch genug montieren am Umwerferadapter und der X9 passt von der Zugführung nicht. Problem ist hier der nicht saubere Lauf vom Zug durch die Führungsrille.
Mit welchem Umwerfer habt ihr das gelöst?


----------



## coma1976 (11. Januar 2011)

hatte an meinem nen alten xt das klappte perfekt


----------



## mohrstefan (11. Januar 2011)

2 Fach Shimano,läuft perfeckt !


----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2011)

Hättet ihr genauere Bezeichnungen?
Noch jemand mit nem Tipp eines aktuell erhältlichen Umwerfers für mich?


----------



## coma1976 (12. Januar 2011)

zuletzt hatte ich am switch noch nen slx auch mit der kombi 2fach und bash-ging auch ohne probleme...
vom prinziep sollte doch jeder topswing gehen oder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. Januar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich aber nur wenn es reine Top-Swing und Top-Pull Umwerfer sind.
Und der Deore ging wie gesagt erst gar nicht zu verbauen. Da war noch nicht mal die Zugführung das Problem.

Aber ich werd mal nen einfachen SLX Umwerfer holen (ggfs. Älteres Modell) die kosten ja nicht die Welt.


----------



## Nasum (14. Januar 2011)

Hallo an alle Rocky Switch Fahrer,

mein Kumpel hat sich ein Switch von 2007 gekauft (Rahmen) und er bräuchte nun eine Kettenführung.Er hat mich gefragt ob er da iscg oder iscg05 Standard braucht und wie peinlich...ich hab kein Plan weil meine KeFü dran war und ich es einfach nicht weiss

Könnt ihr mir sagen was für ein Standard an ein Switch aus dem Jahr 07 muss?

Ich bedanke mich und ich wünsch euch ein schönes We.


----------



## el Lingo (14. Januar 2011)

Da ich gerade mein Switch zerlege und selber eine montiert habe (E.13), kann ich ihm meine anbieten. Schick mir einfach eine PN oder Mail


----------



## Magnum 204 (14. Januar 2011)

ist iscg alt


----------



## Nasum (15. Januar 2011)

Danke Magnum


----------



## atha58 (17. Januar 2011)

ich hab an meinem rm switch die hayes nine hfx 9 und die schleifen extrem laut wen ich fahre 

ich hab schon den bremsattel gelockert und die bremshebel angezogen und parallel den bremsattel wieder festgeschraubt aber das hilft nicht 

kann mir jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2011)

Ist die Bremsscheibe vielleicht verbogen?
Das neu Einstellen der Bremse war ja schon mal nen guter Schritt, nur bringt der dann nix wenn die Scheibe mehr Ausschlag hat, als die Bremsbeläge Abstand!
Das bringt mich auf die zweite Frage. Ich kenn die Hayes nicht, weiß auch nicht wie das dann zu prüfen ist, aber: Sind die Kolben mobil, sprich fahren die Beläge nach dem Bremsen wieder ganz auseinander?
Hier mal der Link zu Magura: http://www.magura.com/uploads/media/downloads/Techtipp_2006_19.pdf
Ähnlich müsste es bei dir ja auch sein...


----------



## atha58 (17. Januar 2011)

man ist das kompliziert
aber vielen danke


ich brings in den nächsten tagen mal zu meinem händler


----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2011)

Jetzt wo Thomas Vanderham (endlich) wieder mit nem Rocky fährt, wollte ich den hier nicht zurückhalten. Es hoffe es gefällt all den Switch-Ridern


----------



## Nasum (17. Januar 2011)




----------



## mohrstefan (17. Januar 2011)

Hody Mody


----------



## Cuberius (18. Januar 2011)

Wurd aber auch Zeit, daß Vanderham wieder Rocky fährt. Echt geiles Foto! Gefällt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## [email protected] (19. Januar 2011)

Da kam heute was schickes für mein Switch


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Januar 2011)

Gratuliere !!!!


----------



## Nasum (20. Januar 2011)

Die sind sehr geil


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2011)

Können denn die Straitline Pedale auch mit dem Grip mit den besten mithalten oder nur mit dem Preis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (20. Januar 2011)

Grip ist wie ne Click, Preis angemesen !!
Habe schon die Zweiten ))


----------



## el Lingo (21. Januar 2011)

In Zeiten von 5.10 Schuhen verstehe ich die Frage nach dem Grip der Pedalen nicht mehr. Mit den Schuhen hat jede Pedale mehr als genug Grip.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2011)

Also meine Füße kleben an den Straitline Pedalen...
Ich weiß nur nicht ob es an den Pedalen oder an den 5.10ern liegt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Der Grip ist aber um Klassen besser als mit den alten DMR V12 oder mit den VPs die ich mal hatte.
OK, beide Pedale kosten jeweils nur knapp die Hälfte der Straitlines.


Mir gehts es hauptsächlich um den Aufbau mit kanadischen Parts an dem Switch, da die Pedale dann noch besser gehen als meine alten ist das für mich Top!


----------



## el Lingo (21. Januar 2011)

Wo die Dinger herkommen ist mir vollkommen egal, so lange sie das erfüllen, was ich will. Aber jeder nach seinen Vorlieben.


----------



## Jendo (21. Januar 2011)

Ich finde es gibt sehr große Unterschiede mit Pedalgrip und 5.10! Meine Superstar Pedale sind noch Ok vom Grip, aber kommen zum Beispiel an dieses Nagelbrett nie heran:




Die Holzfeller mit langen Pins sind für mich die einzigen Pedalen mit Mördergrip. Allerdings will ich die Teile nicht noch einmal im Fleisch stecken haben


----------



## [email protected] (21. Januar 2011)

@Lingo: Natürlich ist die Funktion das wichtigste Kriterium. Hier ist ja allerdings davon auszugehen, dass die Straitlines mit der größeren Auflagefläche und den "besseren" Pins ja mindestens genauso gut wie meine Vergleichspedale sind ( und mit denen war ich soweit zufrieden)...


----------



## numinisflo (21. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> In Zeiten von 5.10 Schuhen verstehe ich die Frage nach dem Grip der Pedalen nicht mehr. Mit den Schuhen hat jede Pedale mehr als genug Grip.



Da kann ich definitiv nicht zustimmen. Bin natürlich auch völlig von den 5.10 überzeugt, sogar so sehr das ich sie mittlerweile am Blizzard fahren, aber es gab schon noch deutlich spürbare Unterschiede auf verschiedenen Pedalen.

Daher bin ich am rätseln welche meinen langsam sterbenden Atomlabs folgen werden. Superstar/Sixpack/Point 1/Straitline waren in meinen Überlegungen favorisiert, jedoch gibt es da doch deutliche Preistoleranzen. Mal abwarten.



Jendo schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt sehr große Unterschiede mit Pedalgrip und 5.10! Meine Superstar Pedale sind noch Ok vom Grip, aber kommen zum Beispiel an dieses Nagelbrett nie heran:
> 
> Die Holzfeller mit langen Pins sind für mich die einzigen Pedalen mit Mördergrip. Allerdings will ich die Teile nicht noch einmal im Fleisch stecken haben



Hätte nicht gedacht das die Truvativ so gut sind!


----------



## coma1976 (21. Januar 2011)

werfe dann nochmal diese pedale in den ring
Blackspire Sub4
viel Grip bei 350g +niedrige bauhöhe


----------



## slayerrider (22. Januar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Thomas Vanderham (endlich) wieder mit nem Rocky fährt, wollte ich den hier nicht zurückhalten. Es hoffe es gefällt all den Switch-Ridern



Ich würde jetzt einfach mal sagen, dass ist nicht Vanderham! Nicht zu 100%...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2011)

Naja, das ist nen Pic von "Bearclaw Invitational" 

Hier noch nen Video dazu:
http://www.rip.tv/video/view/2492

Und Pics die alle mit Thomas Vanderham getaggt sind:
http://karenjohanson.photoshelter.c...EmpTi5ZXvnhaVEhSarxTs6h9gWg7RlAABdPivK&GI_ID=


----------



## [email protected] (22. Januar 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Naja, das ist nen Pic von"Bearclaw Invitational"
> 
> Hier noch nen Video dazu:
> http://www.rip.tv/video/view/2492
> ...





Aber ich hatte anfangs auch Zweifel und habe das Pic erst gepostet nachdem ich auf mehreren Quellen gesehen habe das es TH sein soll.


----------



## el Lingo (23. Januar 2011)

Das ist dsa Bike von Vanderham, gab es vor einer Weile bei Pinkbikezum Kauf, wurde dann später erneut verkauft. Da es keiner der Folgebesitzer auf dem Foto ist, sollte er das schon sein.


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Januar 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt sehr große Unterschiede mit Pedalgrip und 5.10! Meine Superstar Pedale sind noch Ok vom Grip, aber kommen zum Beispiel an dieses Nagelbrett nie heran:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ich bestätigen, Grip ist auch mit "normalen" Turnschuhen (ich fahre mit Adidas Forum Low, die haben eine relativ feste Sohle) sehr gut. Habe die Pedale an meinem Slayer und sie gehen jetzt in die dritte Saison. Außer einem verbogenen Pin keine Probleme, nur das Abrutschen ohne Schoner sorgt für Blut und . 

Preis ist auch mehr als okay, wie ich finde.


----------



## mohrstefan (23. Januar 2011)

Lang ist nicht alles, die menge macht von den Pin's 
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...f1f0a0/s/Straitline-SC-Pedal-CroMo-Achse.html


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2011)

nun machen wir die Sache mit den Pins mal nicht ganz so halbherzig 
Länge der Pins
Anzahl der Pins
Verteilung der Pins
Form/Art der Pins (Madenschrauben, glatte oder profilierte Pins)
Trittfläsche des Pedals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (24. Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein Bildchen von meinen zwei Rockys gestern im Dreck:


----------



## Mudstud (24. Januar 2011)

Ist das eine RS Psylo-Gabel am Flow? Wenn ja, dann hat sich das Teil gut gehalten in all den Jahren...

Hab mit meinem Switch am Weihnachtstag übrigens ein kleines Xmas-DH-Rennen unter Freunden gewonnen. Lag aber vor allem an der Bereifung, dass ich die Bestzeit geschafft hab: Die Strecke war ein Mix aus Matsch und Schnee und so was von rutschig, ohne meine Kenda KOT-Schlammschlitzer wär ich chancenlos gewesen.


----------



## Jendo (24. Januar 2011)

Mudstud schrieb:


> Ist das eine RS Psylo-Gabel am Flow? Wenn ja, dann hat sich das Teil gut gehalten in all den Jahren...



Yo, Ist eine alte 2003er Psylo Race. Funktioniert einwandfrei und ist steif und leicht.
Manchmal hätte ich schon Lust mal eine andere adäquate Gabel im Flow aus zu probieren, aber mittlerweile gibt es ja keine sinnvolle Auswahl an 120-130mm bei 20mm Achse. Also bleibt die Psylo bis sie auseinander fällt - und das dauert hoffentlich noch


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Januar 2011)

Ist zwar Offtopic, aber eine Manitou Minute fände ich gigantisch in deinem Flow. 




http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=44496

Die Psylo schaut aber auch super aus, das Gelb gefällt einfach!


----------



## Jendo (24. Januar 2011)

Die Minute ist wirklich ein cooles Teil. Aber bevor ich die Gabel austausche, müssen erstmal die Bremsen erneuert werden 
Aber vielleicht läuft mir die Minute mal in schwarz über den Weg...
mfg


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (24. Januar 2011)

da könnten ruhig mal wieder Dreck aus dem Schwarzwald dran kommen
Schöne Bikes!

MFG


----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2011)

Zwei schöne Bikes. Gibts auch ein Bild wie du sie beide gleichzeitig fährst?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder meins, etwas umgebaut...


----------



## numinisflo (29. Januar 2011)

Schön. 19,5"?


----------



## [email protected] (29. Januar 2011)

Jepp, 19,5
müssen nur noch nen  paar Kleinigkeiten gemacht werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (29. Januar 2011)

Ahhhh


----------



## A_N_D_Y (30. Januar 2011)

Hi, jemand interesse an einem switch 3.0 canuck von 2007?

dann per pn bei mir melden...


----------



## el Lingo (31. Januar 2011)

Welche Größe hat es denn?


----------



## A_N_D_Y (31. Januar 2011)

18"


----------



## el Lingo (31. Januar 2011)

Schade...


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Januar 2011)

Noch en paar schöhhne Bilder !!


----------



## [email protected] (31. Januar 2011)

Was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Januar 2011)

Würde en paar Bilder von der CANUCk sehen


----------



## [email protected] (6. Februar 2011)

Meine Gabel will nicht mehr. :-( ATA - Kartusche ist platt.
Da ich eh lieber Federn hätte und von Rc3 nur gutes gehört habe nun folgende Frage.

Kann ich in meinem Switch auch ne 66rc3 packen? Oder lieber bei der 55rc3 bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (7. Februar 2011)

Im alten Switch mit 152mm würde ich eher die 55 RC3 fahren, im 178mm Switch passt die 66 mehr als gut.


----------



## A_N_D_Y (8. Februar 2011)

@mohrstefan: paar fotots sind im album, mehr hab ich z.z. nicht zur hand.


----------



## mohrstefan (8. Februar 2011)

A_N_D_Y schrieb:


> @mohrstefan: paar fotots sind im album, mehr hab ich z.z. nicht zur hand.


 Immer artuell


----------



## ghia (12. Februar 2011)

Servus alle zusammen,

ich bin jetzt auch stolzer besitzer eines Switch. Ein paar Daten habe ich schon, aber leider noch nicht alle, also vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen.
Ist wohl ein 2005er SL

Gewicht: 3277g
Sattelsütze: 30,9mm
Sattelklemme: 34,8mm
Dämpferlänge: 190/50 (geht auch 190/51 ?)
Federhärte bei ca. 75Kg ?
max Scheibengröße ?
Dämpferbuchen maß für FOX VAN R oder RC ?
irgendwelche Daten die für den Steuersatz wichtig sind?


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2011)

Also zu deinem 05er SL:

Dämpfer muss nen 190er Einbaumaß haben, Hub ist egal ob 50mm oder 51mm
Die Federhärte muss du dir mal mit nem Springcalculator errechnen. (zB: http://www.tftunedshox.com/info/spring_calculator.aspx)
Scheibengröße ist max. 180mm
Steuersatz ist nen normaler 1 1/8 Ahead

Ansonsten: http://www.bikeaction.de/media/pdf/Quickview_Switch.pdf


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe mit dieser Luft Nr. werde ich glücklich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (13. Februar 2011)

Luft macht nicht glücklich, Augustiner dagegen sehr wohl


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mit dieser Luft Nr. werde ich glücklich



Ich wünsch es dir...aber leider ist der DHX  aktuell mit der schlechteste Air Dämpfer auf dem Markt,da bietet selbst ein RP,sofern es ein Fox sein muß, noch mehr an performance,zumindest in dieser Bikekategorie. 

Opti wäre ein Manitou oder Zocchi Air,letzterer steckt locker Fox coils wie DHX und Van-R  in die Tasche.  

Coil war vorgestern,ist antiquiert ... Air ist die Zukunft und die hat schon längst begonnen ... auch wenn manch einer sich diesbezüglich gerne selbst in die Tasche lügt!


----------



## mohrstefan (13. Februar 2011)

Nach dem ich mal zum spaß en Evolver ISX 6 von einem Freund montierte,war ich sprachlos was sooon Luftie kann,leider war er 200 EBL sonst hätte ich im Leben das Teil niehhhhh mer Demontiert



Ich hoffe irgend mal son Teil in 190 EBL zu bekommen 
PS: richtig manche machen einen SCHRITT zurück


----------



## mohrstefan (16. Februar 2011)

Souly und Gemeinde der Fox DHX 5.0 Air ist der Hammer Bammm,Bammm,Bamm,Bam !!!
Am Anfang brauch man jede Parkbank , für die NACHGIBIGKEITSEINSTELLUNG !!!
Aber dem geht schon. Mit ne gute DÄMPFERPUMPE (TOPIK)
Man MUSS halt das mittel maß zwischen Gabel + Dämpfer FINDEN
Was bei einer Luft viel VEINFÜLIGER get-- als bei Coil !!


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Februar 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Souly und Gemeinde der Fox DHX 5.0 Air ist der Hammer Bammm,Bammm,Bamm,Bam !!!
> Am Anfang brauch man jede Parkbank , für die NACHGIBIGKEITSEINSTELLUNG !!!
> Aber dem geht schon. Mit ne gute DÄMPFERPUMPE (TOPIK)
> Man MUSS halt das mittel maß zwischen Gabel + Dämpfer FINDEN
> Was bei einer Luft viel VEINFÜLIGER get-- als bei Coil !!



Na das ist doch prima! 
Damals fand ich ihn auch noch völlig ausreichend und hatte keinen Grund zur Klage...









... und dann hat Zocchi die neuen Roco´s rausgebracht: 5 bar weniger Druck in der Hauptkammer als beim DHX und eine richtige Druckstufe zum Einstellen,coilfeeling by airweight...





...aber so ist das halt immer: Das Bessere ist des guten Feind!


----------



## numinisflo (19. Februar 2011)

Das war schon schön dein weißes Switch!


----------



## Cuberius (20. Februar 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das war schon schön dein weißes Switch!


----------



## neikless (23. Februar 2011)




----------



## Jendo (23. Februar 2011)

Bist du rückfällig geworden?


----------



## neikless (24. Februar 2011)

Nein ist nicht meins, aber nicht schlecht oder !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (25. Februar 2011)

hier is ma meins :http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/842207


----------



## Nasum (25. Februar 2011)

Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## numinisflo (25. Februar 2011)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> hier is ma meins :http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/842207



Hier mal mit Bild im Post:







Nasum schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Bike



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## [email protected] (25. Februar 2011)

Ohne die Halter und Lampe wäre es noch besser...
(wenigstens für Foto...  )


----------



## atha58 (25. Februar 2011)

sehr schickes switch

hatte auch den gleichen rahmen aber mir wurde letzte woche das bike geklaut -.-


----------



## Jendo (25. Februar 2011)

Verdammte Sche****!
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, das Du dein Switch wiederbekommst!


----------



## swuzzi (10. März 2011)

So,mal mein Winterumbau fotografiert...
swuzzi


----------



## mohrstefan (10. März 2011)

macht das condom sinn ??


----------



## numinisflo (11. März 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> macht das condom sinn ??



?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2011)

Kondome schützen


----------



## mohrstefan (12. März 2011)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Hier mal mit Bild im Post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aber am Dämpfer


----------



## Dirty Rufus (12. März 2011)

Ja, es nützt was... 
so betrachte man bitte den Dreck der auf dem ding is.
Ich fahre mit dem Bock jeden Tag zur Arbeit und das durch´n Wald und da ich wenig zeit zum putzen habe will der Dämpfer geschützt sein


----------



## slayerrider (15. März 2011)

Ich suche einen Hinterbau bzw. die Kettenstreben für ein 2004-2005er Switch.
Farbe egal, Lackzustand egal. Sollte halt nicht verbogen sein und die Bohrungen für das Hauptlager sollten nicht oval sein.

Wäre super toll, wenn das jemand hätte! Bitte PN oder Mail oder Antwort hier im Thread.


----------



## swissOZ (20. März 2011)

So, liebe Rocky Gemeinde. Jetzt brauche ich mal Rat! 
Mein 2005 Switch SL in L ist an einem Punkt, wo ich entweder voll restauriere oder was Neues aufbaue. Am Rad selber hat sich nie was grosses geaendert ausser neuem Vorderrad mit Chris King/ DT Swiss. Gabel ist die original 150sl, der hintere Fox hat wahrscheinlich seinen Zenit auch bereits ueberschritten. Rahmen ist gebrochen& geschweisst an der Sattelstueze. Ich haette gerne ein gleiches Bike fuer Singletrail- Freeride mit minimum 2 Kettenblaetter.
Die Option waere ein neuer Switch Rahmen aufbauen. Mit meiner 66 Rc Gabel aus dem Kona Stinky ( macht der Stinky Rahmen Sinn mit einer 200 Gabel???) und es als leichtes Freeride Bike fahren. Ich bin kein Slopestyle Fahrer. Es sind 2 Switch Rahmen auf dem Markt hier, beide in M. Ist das gross genug fuer 1.80? Bin fuer jeden Rat dankbar! Gruss aus Melbourne...........25Grad hier


----------



## Nasum (20. März 2011)

Also die Größe M sollte bei dir passen,ich bin 1,74m und fahre mein Switch in Größe S,allerdings fast nur Bikepark und leichte Freeridetouren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (20. März 2011)

Viel wichtiger ist deine Schrittlänge, meine ist 90 cm und L ist perfeckt ! !


----------



## [email protected] (20. März 2011)

@SwissOZ: Du solltest doch am besten wissen ob dir M passt, da du ja bereits ein Switch hast...


----------



## swissOZ (20. März 2011)

Da ist das Problem! Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem L, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie gross der Unterschied zum M ist. Denke auch das verschiedene Lenker, Vorbau einiges aussmachen.


----------



## dirtyracer (20. März 2011)

hi,hat jemand interesse an meinen weißem r.m.switsh 09 rahmenset?


----------



## el Lingo (21. März 2011)

Das letzte Switch ging 2007 aus dem Werk.
Hier mal 3 Bilder von gestern auf den Deister-Trails (Barbie-Grab). Bin wieder auf dem Switch unterwegs und es geht verdammt gut!


----------



## qwwq20091 (21. März 2011)




----------



## Gap______Jumper (21. März 2011)

Augen zu und durch! 
Im Sommer machen wir Klein Langenhagen fit und dann mal ein richtiges Bild!


----------



## Nasum (22. März 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## mohrstefan (22. März 2011)

Supidupi


----------



## Nasum (22. März 2011)

@Lingo

Seit ihr übernächstes We im Deister???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. März 2011)

Bilder sind TOP!!! Das nenn ich mal artgerechte Haltung.

Und ich mussimmer wieder feststellen, dass die Deistertrails echt rocken...


----------



## el Lingo (22. März 2011)

Nasum, schauen wir mal, ob das passt. Danke an Derk, den Gap____Jumper für den guten Tag und die Fotos!


----------



## Gap______Jumper (22. März 2011)

Nächstes mal Currywurst oben und dafür zweites Objektiv und Blitz!

Merke immer wieder, das im Rocky-Forum die nettesten Leute anzutreffen sind.. Dachte ich versuche es mal mit Morewood aber irgendwie, naja..


----------



## numinisflo (22. März 2011)

Schöne Bilder, macht richtig Lust fahren zu gehen.


----------



## el Lingo (28. März 2011)

Hier noch eines vom letzten Wochenende, selber Hipjump, nur ein paar Meter weiter geflogen...


----------



## Nasum (29. März 2011)




----------



## mohrstefan (29. März 2011)

Da schliese ich mich an mitDaumen


----------



## el Lingo (30. März 2011)

So, gerade das Switch zerlegt, morgen geht der Rahmen weg. Fiel mir echt nicht leicht, wo es im Moment so perfekt abgestimmt läuft, aber so habe ich es in guter Erinnerung.
Morgen gibt es schon was Neues, fertig sollte es dann zum Wochenende sein.


----------



## ghia (30. März 2011)

Servus jungs...

Hab mein NEUES Switch endlich fertig und wollte es einfach mach mal rumzeigen um vielleicht die eine oder andere idee zur verbesserung zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (30. März 2011)




----------



## el Lingo (30. März 2011)

Ich würde eine 150mm Gabel im alten Switch bevorzugen. Das hebt die Front nicht zu sehr an und passt perfekt zum Hinterbau. So oder so: Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Jendo (30. März 2011)

Das Rad gefällt mir sehr gut!

Vielleicht solltest Du die HR Bremsleitung entsprechen kürzen oder die Leitung so verlegen, dass Du keine Schlaufe hast. Ansonsten finde ich generell am Switch die Zugverlegung für das Schaltwerk über die Umlenkhebel fürn Popo. Bei mir habe ich die Leitung unter dem Tretlager - in den Kettenstrebenschutz und direkt ins Schaltwerk. Das hat den Vorteil, dass beim Einfedern die Leitung nicht zweimal über 90° geknickt wird (Aufgrund der S-förmigen Verlegung um die Umlenkhebel). Außerdem kann man dann durchgehende Leitungen verlegen...

mfg
Jendo


----------



## numinisflo (30. März 2011)

Das Switch sieht ganz gut aus. Rein aus optischen Gründen würden mir noch schwarze Kurbeln gut gefallen und ein schwarzer Schaltzug, aber das sind ja eher nebensächliche Dinge. Hauptsache es gefällt dir und du hast Spaß damit.
Den wünsche ich dir hiermit.

Edit: Was ist denn da für ein Schnellspanner am Hinterrad verbaut?


----------



## Jendo (30. März 2011)

Schaut mir nach einem Crank Brothers Split aus


----------



## ghia (30. März 2011)

Schon mal Danke für die Blumen.

Das Bild ist heute auf der ersten Testfahrt entstanden. Die Leitungen werden noch gekürzt. Wollte eigendlich auch ne schön Schwarze Descendant Kurbel bestellen aber meine Mutti hat sich in die Weiße Holzfeller "verguckt"  Nur die 17,36Kg fallen schon sehr auf beim fahren. Also muss wohl irgendwann ne Totem rein, oder eben doch ne 55. Mal gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2011)

Wie zufrieden bist du mit dem 2011 VAN? Ich habe noch nen alten drin und suche nach einer Alternative!
Ich hab vorne jetzt ne 55RC3 drin, die passt gut!


Bei mir ist der neue Lenker (Atlas FR) und mein Acros "Thomas Vanderham" Steuersatz angekommen. Pic kommt bald nach.


----------



## ghia (30. März 2011)

Wie gesagt, war die erste Probefaht und er hat auf jeden fall noch einige einstellarbeiten vor sich. Kleine Schläge schluckt er super weg. Aber wenn es ans Grobe geht macht er irgendwie dicht obwohl die Kompression schon sehr weit runter gedreht ist und nur ne 400er Feder drin ist. So ganz optimal ist es also noch nicht, aber ich denke das wird noch.


----------



## el Lingo (31. März 2011)

Nimm ne 55 anstelle einer Totem, das passt deutlich besser!


----------



## mohrstefan (31. März 2011)

Ich habe meine 55 R auch schon 2 Jahre, nach anfänglichen Problemen,
Funtze ohne Tadel


----------



## Cuberius (31. März 2011)

Schönes Switch!  Aber die weißen Kurbeln passen nicht rein und ich wäre auch für ne 55 in dem Switch. Baut mir für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hoch. Würde eventuell noch den Dämpfer umdrehen, dass der AGB unten ist. Finde das etwas knapp.


----------



## mohrstefan (31. März 2011)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Schönes Switch!  Aber die weißen Kurbeln passen nicht rein und ich wäre auch für ne 55 in dem Switch. Baut mir für meinen Geschmack etwas zu hoch. Würde eventuell noch den Dämpfer umdrehen, dass der AGB unten ist. Finde das etwas knapp.


 Mit dem Dämpfer(UMDREHEN) , das ist RICHTIG


----------



## ghia (31. März 2011)

Wieso umdrehen? Habe ohne Feder bis zum Anschlag eingefedert und die Wippe kommt nicht dagegen. Und an den Einstellknopf für die Kompression komme ich so oder so schlecht ran.

Und wenn der Dämpfer PENG macht is es auch egal ob der AGB mit in den Tod gerissen wird


----------



## Jendo (1. April 2011)

Aber es könnte Dir, sofern Du es brauchst, 1-2cm mehr Spielraum für das Versenken der Sattelstütze bieten. Und ganz Wichtig: Der Schwerpunkt wird tiefer - voll Downhill altaaaaaa!


----------



## Edelglatze (6. April 2011)

Heute gabs dann den Frühjahrsputz 







auf jeden Fall sind neue Schaltröllchen und nen neuer Zug fällig...

UNd so siehts dann wieder zusammen gebaut aus, außer der Antrieb hzalt, da ich da wieder ran muss.






bald wirds aber auch umgebaut 

Gruß Chris


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2011)

Hi Leute ich habe für mein Rocky Mountain Switch SL eine neue Wippe desingt, diese ermöglicht es einen 200er Dämpfer zu verbauen ohne die Geometrie zu verändern, man hat jedoch statt 155mm Federweg mit einem 190er Dämpfer wie in Serie, 176mm Federweg.
Zusätzlich ist noch ein zweites Montageloch vorhanden, damit hat man zusätzlich noch einen um 2° flacheren Lenkwinkel gepaart mit einem tieferen Tretlager.
Besteht da bei jemanden hier Interesse? Preislich wird das Ganze wahrscheinlich knapp im 3 stelligen Bereich bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (13. April 2011)

Wow, das klingt durchaus interessant! Hast Du davon eine CAD Zeichnung oder anderweitiges Prototypen Bildmaterial?

P.S. Ich schick Dir gleich noch ne PM


----------



## L0cke (13. April 2011)

Hi, meine Maschine ist leider zu alt, als das ich die Daten vorher am PC bearbeiten könnte, wenn du verstehst was ich meine .
Eine Papierzeichnung habe ich noch, wenn ich am We Zeit habe fotografiere ich die mal...

p.s. gleich PM zurück.


----------



## el Lingo (14. April 2011)

Habe leider noch meinen Switch Rahmen in L im Keller liegen, dazu noch einige Parts wie Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze, Kurbeln, Dämpfer, Steuersatz usw. Das ganze Zeug muss weg, daher kann ich bei Interesse ein gutes Paket schnüren.


----------



## numinisflo (14. April 2011)

Sehr geile Sache Locke. Bilder und ein paar mehr Infos wäre echt klasse.


----------



## mohrstefan (14. April 2011)




----------



## L0cke (17. April 2011)

ich hoffe das ich morgen wieder im Lande bin, dann gibt es Bilder, mit was für Infos kann ich sonst dienen?



numinisflo schrieb:


> Sehr geile Sache Locke. Bilder und ein paar mehr Infos wäre echt klasse.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. April 2011)

So
Lenker,Kurbel Dämpfer Neu


----------



## qwwq20091 (21. April 2011)

SCHÖN


----------



## bestmove (21. April 2011)

Der Flaschenhalter ist entäuschend, da sind wir bessere von Dir gewöhnt und die Klingel vermisse ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (21. April 2011)

Ich warte schon die ganze auf den Falschenhalter mit dem Bier!


----------



## mohrstefan (21. April 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter ist entäuschend, da sind wir bessere von Dir gewöhnt und die Klingel vermisse ich


Links ist die Klingel,nach untenhabe mier neulich nen Daumen
Und bei der version des Flaschenhalters kann man die Flasche seitlich ziehe


----------



## mohrstefan (21. April 2011)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Ich warte schon die ganze auf den Falschenhalter mit dem Bier!


----------



## L0cke (23. April 2011)

sorry das ich euch mit der Wippe noch warten lasse, aber es gibt einen kleinen Designfehler wenn man aktuelle Stahlfederdämpfer verwenden will, den will ich erst beheben, so lange gibt es ein Foto vom Radl wie es derzeit dasteht.

Ist bis auf Kurbel, Lofü, und Loca, Wippe und Dämpfer fertig auf dem Bild zu sehen, ersteres hängt noch irgendwo in der Post rumm -.-


----------



## Nasum (23. April 2011)

Superschick


----------



## L0cke (23. April 2011)

danke, werde es meiner Dame weiterleiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pieleh (29. April 2011)

bin mal wieder mit dem alten Switch in den Bergen unterwegs gewesen - immer noch ein tolles Rad...


----------



## Jendo (30. April 2011)

starkes Bild und Bike


----------



## L0cke (2. Mai 2011)

weiß jemand aus welchem Alu-Material die originale Wippe vom Switch ist?
So wirklich steif ist das ganze ja nicht wenn man mal am Hinterrad hin und her drückt...

Und da ich, durch Jendo beeinflusst, eh nochmal die Wippe neu designe muss ich evtl etwas mehr "Fleisch" anbringen wenn die originale Alulegierung der Wippe schon eine recht steife ist.
Die neue Wippe wird zwar eh schon breiter, wodurch die Kräfte eher kompensiert werden dürften und das Heck steifer wird, was in Kurven etc.von Vorteil sein sollte, aber etwas mehr kann ja eigentlich nicht schaden... ^^



Jendo schrieb:


> starkes Bild und Bike



schließe mich an


----------



## L0cke (5. Mai 2011)

bam!!! -.-


----------



## Jendo (5. Mai 2011)

Ohoh! Das schaut aber gar nicht gut aus!


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Mai 2011)

So nu mit Glatze


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Mai 2011)

@ Lücke mein beileidddd
Wenn's mier so was passiert---SOFORT EIN ANDERES SWITCH


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (5. Mai 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> @ Lücke mein beileidddd
> Wenn's mier so was passiert---SOFORT EIN ANDERES SWITCH



Genau
Ich hab eins zu verkaufen!

MFG

PS: Verkauf eigentlich nur komplett, aber man kann über alles reden. Bilder siehe Galerie.


----------



## L0cke (15. Mai 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ohoh! Das schaut aber gar nicht gut aus!





mohrstefan schrieb:


> @ Lücke mein beileidddd
> Wenn's mier so was passiert---SOFORT EIN ANDERES SWITCH



heißt Locke  , ja war doof, aber hält nun hoffentlich....



TheBikeLebowski schrieb:


> Genau
> Ich hab eins zu verkaufen!



danke für das Angebot, aber ich lehne ab 


Rocky wurde nun erstmalig von mir artgerecht bewegt,nachdem ich die letzten 7 Monate gerade mal 4x biken konnte...

Langflug:





Tiefflug:


 

Trickflug:


----------



## seppel81 (16. Mai 2011)

Hey Locke das Problem kenn ich auch ist nicht weiter wild Rahmen zerlegen und ab damit zu Nikolai die Schweißen dir das und setzen dir da ne Platte drauf 
Wurde bei mir auch gemacht hält super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (20. Mai 2011)

oh lucky locke ein switch 

gruß ([email protected] im luxx) erinnerst dich ja sicher


----------



## L0cke (23. Mai 2011)

hi, fährt wer einen Manitou  Coil/Air Dämpfer im Switch von ca 2003 bzw kann mir sagen ob es passt?
Und wie breit ist innen die Serienwippe (wegen Buchsen)



chrisRM6 schrieb:


> oh lucky locke ein switch
> 
> gruß ([email protected] im luxx) erinnerst dich ja sicher



ja , weiß wer du bist


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Mai 2011)

Swinger Air passt NICHT!!
Coil SPV passt!! fahre ihn selber
22,2x8mm


----------



## Jendo (24. Mai 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> hi, fährt wer einen Manitou  Coil/Air Dämpfer im Switch von ca 2003 bzw kann mir sagen ob es passt?
> Und wie breit ist innen die Serienwippe (wegen Buchsen)
> 
> 
> ...



Die 2003er Modelle haben eine andere Dämpfereinbauänge als 2004/5! Das 03er Maß ist sau blöd irgendwas um die 178mm. Da gibt es keine Dämpferauswahl es sei denn Du lässt Dir einen extra anfertigen. Baujahr 2004/5 (EBL 190mm) passt auf jedenfall der Swinger Coil!


----------



## L0cke (24. Mai 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Swinger Air passt NICHT!!
> Coil SPV passt!! fahre ihn selber
> 22,2x8mm



Wieso passt der Swinger Air nicht jedoch der Coil? soll ein Evolver rein, hoffe der passt, spätestens mit der geänderten Wippe....(spreche ich später nochmal hier an falls gewünscht)



Jendo schrieb:


> Die 2003er Modelle haben eine andere Dämpfereinbauänge als 2004/5! Das 03er Maß ist sau blöd irgendwas um die 178mm. Da gibt es keine Dämpferauswahl es sei denn Du lässt Dir einen extra anfertigen. Baujahr 2004/5 (EBL 190mm) passt auf jedenfall der Swinger Coil!



jop weiß ich, daher kam auch zu Anfang der Gedanke der anderen Wippe , Dämpfer soll halt lieber ein Air sein, da zum einen ich damit fahre (werden komplett fahrfertig 80-83kg sein) und meine Dame mit fahrfertig 55-58kg (ich hoffe sie liest das hier nicht, Frauen sind ja bei Gewichtsangaben/Veröffentlichungen etwas eigen  )

Dämpfer extra anfertigen lassen brauche ich nicht, weiß selber was gemacht werden müsste


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Mai 2011)

Servus,

wegen des Luftdämpfereinbaus wende dich mal an den Besitzer dieses Schmuckstückes hier.

Hast du eine Ahnung, was die Manitous für eine Charakteristik haben? Progressiv, linear, degressiv? Bin am Überlegen, ob mein 2007er Slayer einen ISX-1 bekommen soll (Dämpfer mit Piggy passen leider nicht), aber der Kolbenstangendurchmesser von 10mm lässt mich zweifeln, ob ich den mit weniger Druck fahren könnte als den RP23. (Habe ca. 88 Kilo und fahre ihn mit 17 bar.)
Wenn ich mir den Roco im Vergleich anschaue, der sieht viel fetter aus und braucht ja bekanntlich 3-5 bar weniger als der Fox.


----------



## Jendo (24. Mai 2011)

Switch update - neu mit Burgtec:








Wer hätte gedacht das Handys jemals so eine riesige Auflösung schaffen...


----------



## Nasum (24. Mai 2011)

Sehr,sehr, sehr geil. Wenn ich das so sehe trauere ich meinen alten Switch(Bj. 2004) immernoch hinterher obwohl ich ein 2007 Rahmen gekauft habe welcher auch sehr geil ist.


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Mai 2011)

L0cke schrieb:


> Wieso passt der Swinger Air nicht jedoch der Coil? soll ein Evolver rein, hoffe der passt, spätestens mit der geänderten Wippe....(spreche ich später nochmal hier an falls gewünscht)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Das Air Ventil stösst an die Wippe(hinten-seitlich) Coil nicht , da gerade am Ausgleich-Behälter!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (24. Mai 2011)

also mein fürs Switch getunter Fox Float (200mm 57mm Hub High Volumen) hat das Luftventil auch seitlich, passt aber ohne Probleme  werd ihn aber nun verkaufen, hab einen Manitou Swinger Coil und nen Evolver IXS-6 Way bestellt, einer der beiden passt auf jeden Fall (bin Manitouliebhaber  )

kann man auch hier sehen , hoffe ich bekomme noch eine 160er Manitougabel in die Finger mit 1 1/8 Schaft, die haben meist schon 1,5" Schaft und das passt ja bekanntlich nicht ins Switch, Alternativ kommt eine getravelte 888 RC3 rein


----------



## Jendo (24. Mai 2011)

1.5 passt schon. Aber eben nur ins richtige Modell! BJ 2003 passt und das wohl nirgends mehr auftreibare Switch Pro ´04. User LB Jörg hatte mal eins.
P.S. Schönes Froggy

edit:
Bild gefunden


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Mai 2011)

Ich denke eine's der letzten Bilder
Keine Sorge ich bleibe TREU 
Sprich, das eine oder andere ZU VERKAUFEN


----------



## gobo (25. Mai 2011)

jendo,das nen ich mal ne dachgeschoss wohnung


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Mai 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich denke eine's der letzten Bilder
> Keine Sorge ich bleibe TREU
> Sprich, das eine oder andere ZU VERKAUFEN


 Ist VERKAUFT mit Coil.
Soo nu habe ich noch einen DHX 5 Air Top Service ist gemacht 190mm, hier rumlieren PM ANGEBOTE


----------



## Nasum (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

An alle mit einer Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel. Ich hab die Kurbel angebaut was alles ganz easy war, die weißen Distanzscheiben hab ich alle verwendet und die Dichtungsringe(ich glaub ein roter war es und schwarz) sind auch drauf, wie auf der beiliegenden Anleitung.
Problem ist nun das die Kurbel Axial ein paar Millimeter hin und her wandert, die Kettenlinie verändert sich also bei fahren.Diese weißen Distanzringe hab ich schon alle verwendet aber trotzdem wandert es noch.
Sollte ich nun die großen schwarzen Spacer(die für das Innenlager) verwenden??? Ich dachte die nimmt man nur wenn man ein 68mm Innenlager hat und auf 73mm will aber meine breite ist 73mm und es wandert immernoch.

Soll ich nun die großen Spacer ins Innenlager packen und dafür weniger weiße???

Ach ja, das System an Kurbel ist mir neu( bin sonst noch nur sehr alte RF Kurbeln gefahren), deswegen muss ich mal doof fragen. Wäre nett wenn mir jmd. der diese Kurbel auch fährt einen Tipp geben kann.
Danke und ein schönes Bikewochenende.
PS:Ich schreib das hier auch nochmal rein da ja hier alle ein Switch fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (27. Mai 2011)

Hi Steffen, wenn Du ein 68mm Gehäuse hast, solltest Du auf jeden Fall die Spacer über das Innenlager setzen.


----------



## Nasum (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hab gleich Feierabend und dann werd ich das mal machen.


----------



## Cuberius (27. Mai 2011)

Meines Wissens, brauchst du auf der Antriebsseite nur einen schwarzen Ring (73mm). Die anderen nur bei 68mm.


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Mai 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Ich hab gleich Feierabend und dann werd ich das mal machen.


----------



## n.i.c (30. Mai 2011)

Servus Switchfreunde 
Suche für mein 2002 Switch einen 165 mm Dämpfer... Hat reinzufällig noch jemand so ein Teil?
Danke, Nico


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Mai 2011)

Suchst du einen Bestimmten?Stahlfeder oder Luft?


----------



## n.i.c (30. Mai 2011)

lieber Stahlfeder... der überlebt auch mal den Winter


----------



## el Lingo (31. Mai 2011)

Der Roco Air übersteht auch jeden Winter, zudem hat der Souly noch einen liegen, wenn ich das richtig sehe.


----------



## Soulbrother (31. Mai 2011)

Völlig richtig, Winter ist absolut kein Problem für Air Roco´s.
Und ja,ich hab einen 165er übrig und der passt sogar haargenau ins 02er Switch ohne Bearbeitung der Links.Ich hatte das letztes Jahr mal ausprobiert,auch was die Performance betrifft war das vom Feinsten da man Druckstufe/Zugstufe und LockOut zur Verfügung hat.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/380775/cat/500

@ n.i.c.
falls du Interresse hast,meld dich...sofern möglich,könntest du ihn auch gern mal testen.


----------



## n.i.c (31. Mai 2011)

Ich bzw ein Freund hat schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit einem Fox Dämpfer (Luftdämpfer)... Er war in einem 2007 Slayer verbaut... Der Winter 2009/10 war etwas Härter als der Dämpfer  und da hat er einfach den Geist aufgegeben... Und deswegen Suche ich eigentlich einen mit Stahlfeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n.i.c (31. Mai 2011)

Ich werde ihn mal im Hinterkopf behalten 
Komme gerne drauf zurück wenn meine Suche im Sand verläuft


----------



## n.i.c (31. Mai 2011)

Wurde eigentlich vom Werk aus ein 165 iger verbaut?


----------



## Jendo (31. Mai 2011)

ja. Aber auch nur für das Modelljahr 2002.


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Juni 2011)

n.i.c schrieb:


> Ich bzw ein Freund hat schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht mit einem Fox Dämpfer (Luftdämpfer)... Er war in einem 2007 Slayer verbaut... Der Winter 2009/10 war etwas Härter als der Dämpfer  und da hat er einfach den Geist aufgegeben... Und deswegen Suche ich eigentlich einen mit Stahlfeder



DHX ? ...das wäre kein Wunder,die sind alles andere als eine Referenz für gute Luftdämpfer,ganz im Gegensatz zu den Roco´s!
Aber egal,mach mal wie du denkst


----------



## Edelglatze (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo, da mal wieder Zeit für was neues wird biete ich meinen Switch SL  Rahmen von 2004 zum Tausch an.
Er ist in einem guten Zustand, Kratzer und Macken bleiben nunmal nicht aus.
bietet mir einfach alles mal an: [email protected]
Fragen beantworte ich auch gerne per Mail 
Viele der Teile auf dem Bild hab ich auch noch 

hier noch ein Bild, Detailbilder kann ich gerne per Mail senden.






LG Chris


----------



## Nasum (14. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komm gleich mal zum Punkt...ich brauch ein neuen Dämpfer für mein Switch. Ich hab z.Z. ein Roco verbaut und ich wollte mal fragen ob da noch ein anderer Dämpfer passt z.B. von Fox(aber kein Luftdämpfer). Ist ja alles ziemlich eng beim Switch und ich wollt auch nicht rumfräsen am Dämpfer.
Habt ihr da eine Idee, ich hab zwar schon einige Bilder mit anderen Dämpfer gesehen aber um welches Model es sich da handelt konnt ich nicht erkennen.Ich bin dankbar für jeden Tipp.
Ach ja der Dämpfer muss in diesen Rahmen.


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2011)

Thema Dämpfer:

Ich hätte gern einen Nachfolger für meinen Vanilla RC im 2005er Switch SL.
Lohnt sich der Umstieg auf einen DHX Coil oder besser gleich den viel gelobten Rocco Air?

Und woher kriegt man die in 190mm??? Ich finde beide nirgendwo.


----------



## Jendo (16. Juni 2011)

Also Dämpfer in 190mm EBL stellt jeder große Hersteller her. Von dem her musst Du nur mal bissl suchen und wirst bestimmt einen DHX, Roco, Swinger etc finden...

@Nasum: Theoretisch sollte jeder andere Stahlfederdämpfer da passen. Aber warum du von Roco auf DHX wechseln willst, versteh ich nicht ganz. Neben der Aufzählung von oben sollte auch noch der Rock shox vivid passen.


----------



## Nasum (16. Juni 2011)

Hi Jendo, dann bin ich beruhigt das eigentlich jeder passt. Das mit dem DHX war so eine Idee, ich wollt mal was anderen probieren aber ich muss mir erstmal ein paar Erfahrungen hier im Forum durchlesen für die jeweiligen Dämpfer. Der Roco ist ja nicht schlecht und auch nicht so teuer von daher werd ich mir mal so ein paar Erfahrungen durchlesen und dann entscheiden oder kannst du einen Dämpfer EMPFEHLEN.Mein Roco war irgendwie ein Montagsmodel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2011)

@Jendo: Ja natürlich baut jeder Hersteller welche 
Nur sind sie schwer zu finden als Neu- und auch als Gebrauchtware.
Swinger fand ich in meinem anderen Bike damals Klasse, nur leider passt der mal gar nicht in das Switch.


----------



## Jendo (16. Juni 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Hi Jendo, dann bin ich beruhigt das eigentlich jeder passt. Das mit dem DHX war so eine Idee, ich wollt mal was anderen probieren aber ich muss mir erstmal ein paar Erfahrungen hier im Forum durchlesen für die jeweiligen Dämpfer. Der Roco ist ja nicht schlecht und auch nicht so teuer von daher werd ich mir mal so ein paar Erfahrungen durchlesen und dann entscheiden oder kannst du einen Dämpfer EMPFEHLEN.Mein Roco war irgendwie ein Montagsmodel



Also ich fahr den Manitou Swinger X4 und bin zufrieden. Von dem Standpunkt aus würde ich, falls ich mir einen neuen Dämpfer zulegen sollte einfach den X6 oder den neuen Revox holen. Ich habe aber nicht den sensibelsten Popo, von daher weiß ich nicht ob sich bei meinem Fahrstil das Dämpferupgrade lohnen würde 

Bsp:
Manitou Swinger X4
Manitou Swinger X6
Manitou Revox Pro - schaut echt lecker aus!

Generell empfiehlt es sich viel im Forum zu lesen. Es gibt ein paar selbsternante Experten die viel über das Dämpfungsverhalten glauben zu wissen. In diesem Falle wird dem DHX kein gutes Dämpfungsverhalten bescheinigt. Ob das nun stimmt oder nicht, weiß ich leider auch nicht!

Für die Manitou Fans gibt es zusätzlich noch die Tuningmöglichkeit über Akira und Co. Falls Du nicht einen nagelneuen Dämpfer brauchst, würde ich nach einem alten Gebrauchten ausschau halten und direkt zum Service und Tuning zu Akira schicken. Schlussendlich ist aber alles eine Frage des Geldes 

mfg
Jendo


----------



## Nasum (16. Juni 2011)

Ich bedanke mich bei dir Jendo

PS: Der Revox sieht echt sehr geil aus


----------



## twixter86 (17. Juni 2011)

*Taadaaa* Nicht pünktlich zum Saisonstart... aber immerhin fertig!

2003er RM Switch Ltd.
Rock Shox Totem RC2 DH 1.5
Magura Louise 210/180
Sun SingleTrack
Acros Steuersatz One Point Five
DMR V8 Pedale
FSA Vorbau und UMF Lenker


----------



## Nasum (17. Juni 2011)

Top, echt schick. Hast du da ein so hohen SpacerTurm oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## Jendo (17. Juni 2011)

Das ist ja fast schon oldschool! Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## twixter86 (17. Juni 2011)

Nasum schrieb:


> Top, echt schick. Hast du da ein so hohen SpacerTurm oder sieht das nur so aus?



Ist ein bisschen hoch, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht. Die Kralle war schon eingeschlagen und ich hab das erstmal so montiert. Sind 3 Spacer à 1cm, aber der Steuersatz kommt auch schon ziemlich hoch. Wird am Wochenende mal getestet. Abschneiden geht ja immer...


----------



## Jierdan (19. Juni 2011)

Würdet ihr euch heutzutage noch ein Switch kaufen oder ist die Technik hoffnungslos überholt? Ich spiele grade mit dem Gedanken (das Rahmendesign ist unübertroffen)...


----------



## Nasum (19. Juni 2011)

Also ich hab mir vor 1,5 Jahren das Switch gekauft(nur den Rahmen, siehe ein paar Posts weiter oben-Bild) und für mich ist es das perfekte Bike.Ich fahr es jedes We im Bikepark und ich bin rundum zufrieden. Wendig, verspielt, einfach in Wohlfühlbike.Ich würd es wieder kaufen!
Je nachdem wie du es aufbaust sind auch leichte Touren drin. Ich hab Deemax verbaut und eine Fox Gabel sowie den Roco Dämpfer und es bringt insgesamt 18 auf die Waage aber mir passt das, es muss halt vieles aushalten.
Überholt finde ich an der Technik nix, es gibt ja auch noch Eingelenker heutzutage und viele sagen dies wäre überholt...trotzdem gibts das noch und es ist nicht schlecht(so als Beispiel).


----------



## Cuberius (20. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich das Geld über hätte, dann stände hier schon ein newschool Switch. Bin mit meinem 2005er super zufrieden. Definitiv das Bike, welches ich am meisten bewege. Technik sehe auch nicht als überholt an. Ich finde, das Switch fühlt sich immer nach mehr Federweg an, als tatsächlich da ist.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Juni 2011)

Wenn ich nicht durch zufall das NEW Slayer 2011 mal probe........
Dann hätte ich HEUTE noch mein SWITCH.......
SWITCH war bis 2011 eines der besten RMB......


----------



## bestmove (21. Juni 2011)

Switch war/ist schon ein klasse Bike. Aber mir fehlt inzwischen der tiefe Schwerpunkt, wie er z.B. beim Slayer zu finden ist. Das wäre aus meiner Sicht das einzige Manko was aber wohl auch eher subjektiv ist.


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Juni 2011)

So ist es SUBJEKTIV


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juni 2011)

Es ist auch nach wie vor einer der schönsten Rahmen. So ein zeitlos schönes Design ist absolut selten!


----------



## Cuberius (23. Juni 2011)

Word!


----------



## gobo (24. Juni 2011)

hier mal meine neue baustelle,kann kaum glauben das das switch im orig. zustand ist!!
2004 switch sl kompl.raceface und was mich da am meisten gefreut hat ist das da noch ne northshore dh kurbel drauf ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (24. Juni 2011)

Hört sich vielversprechend an. Bin echt gespannt, wie's aufgebaut aussieht!


----------



## numinisflo (24. Juni 2011)

Cuberius schrieb:


> Word!



Ich würde auch aus heutiger Sicht mein Switch nicht mehr verkaufen. Aber gut, damals hat es halt so sollen sein.

Aber dafür werde ich morgen wieder in Sachen Rocky Mountain unterwegs sein...


----------



## swissOZ (26. Juni 2011)

Sehe ich richtig? Ist Dein Rahmen auch geschweisst??? Ist bei mir der Hauptgrund, wesshalb ich nicht soooo motiviert bin fuer einen neuen Aufbau.m


----------



## gobo (3. Juli 2011)

der vorbesitzer hat mal die sattelstütze zu weit rausgezogen so das das obere ende des sattelrohrs einen riß bekommen hat.
ist aber nicht tragisch,sieht nachher eh keiner mehr!!
bau auf damit wir diese schönheiten in der öffentlichkeit präsentieren können!!
mfg


----------



## [email protected] (3. Juli 2011)

Leider nur Handyqualität:


----------



## gobo (3. Juli 2011)

schau an da isser

ja ich weiss noch nicht soo ganz wie ich das ganze farblich abstimmen soll,hatte erst gedacht kurbel und lenker(beides atlas fr)in rot zu nehmen!!??
ach ist das schwer oder doch besser in schwarz??ich weiss es net.
als felgen kommen die alten deemax in silber drauf mit gelben naben.

mfg


----------



## death_rider (25. Juli 2011)

Hier auch mal meins (noch nicht ganz fertig (ist es das jemals?)) 






Die Teile:

RM Switch Pro (schwarz gepulvert) 
Marzocchi 66 Light '06
Hope Vorbau
Hope Sattelklemme
Hope Innenlager
Race Face Atlas FR Lenker + ODI Ruffian Pink (kein kommentar)
Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel
Race Face Respond Sattelstütze + SDG FR Sattel
NC 17 Super God KEFÜ
HAYES Mag Plus 
Sun Single Track
Shimano XT Schaltung
Maxxis Minion

Gewicht : Hat es !


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Juli 2011)

Schön bund +Top Dämpfer


----------



## death_rider (25. Juli 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> 1.5 passt schon. Aber eben nur ins richtige Modell! BJ 2003 passt und das wohl nirgends mehr auftreibare Switch Pro ´04. User LB Jörg hatte mal eins.
> P.S. Schönes Froggy




ich hab eins !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (26. Juli 2011)

kleines rockyfamilientreffen....
(links mein ex:-(bissl traurig bin i scho..)





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (26. Juli 2011)

Meins...





...befindet sich im Bikemarkt.


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Juli 2011)

Schhhweeee


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2011)

@möhrchen: Ich verstehe schon so gut wie KEIN Posting von dir. Kannst du dich ggfs mal etwas verständlicher ausdrücken?

Da das hier nen Switch-Thread ist gibts noch was dazu:


----------



## mohrstefan (27. Juli 2011)

Auf Dutsch "schön",wie langweilig!


----------



## gobo (27. Juli 2011)

der spacer ist aber nicht gerade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (27. Juli 2011)

Ist das der Vanderham Steuersatz aus der Big Balls Kollektion?

P.S. schöne Bikes hier


----------



## [email protected] (27. Juli 2011)

2* Ja.
Der Spacer war!!! nicht gerade. 
Das ist der Acros BigBall Vanderham.


----------



## stefan RMB81 (27. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute, 
ich habe noch einen Gutschein in HÃ¶he von 100,-â¬ vom Bikepark Winterberg. Da ich diesen leider nicht einlÃ¶sen kann wÃ¼rde ich ihn zum Preis von 75,-â¬ verkaufen. 
Laut Absprache mit dem Park ist dieser noch gÃ¼ltig. 

Ich fÃ¤nde es schade wenn er ungenutzt bleiben wÃ¼rde, und als Rocky Fahrer wÃ¤re es mir natÃ¼rlich am liebsten wenn jemand mit nem anstÃ¤ndigen Bike den Gutschein einlÃ¶st.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach melden. 

GrÃ¼Ãe
Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2011)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es schon malk gezeigt wurde.
Das kann man meiner Meinung nach aber bestimmt auch ungestraft noch mal zeigen, oder?


----------



## coma1976 (6. August 2011)

wenns nicht alle deine sind!
schönes familientreffen``


----------



## [email protected] (6. August 2011)

Leider nein...

Hab das Bild hier geklaut: http://www.mygravityriders.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=138


----------



## Cuberius (6. August 2011)

Schönes Gruppenfoto!


----------



## mohrstefan (7. August 2011)

Puff !!


----------



## twixter86 (30. August 2011)

Hey liebe Switch-Freunde...

An diesem traurigen Tah muss ich euch mal zu Rate ziehen!
Mein Rahmen hat Risse  (siehe Bild) 
Habt ihr das schonmal gesehen/Erfahrungen damit?

Kann man das schweißen?
Soll ich ihn an die Wand hängen?
Kann ich neue Löcher bohren für einen längeren 190mm Dämpfer?

Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Nasum (31. August 2011)

Erstmal mein Beileid.Meinem ersten Switch ging es auch so nur an einer anderen Stelle...es wurde begraben.Schon allein weil ich es wusste hatte ich immer Gedankenblitze beim fahren...geht es gut, hält das jetzt noch.Ich hab es dann auch schweißen lassen aber ich hab mir ein neues gekauft weil ich das Risiko einfach nicht eingehen wollte aber vlt. gibt es Hoffnung für dich und ein User hier hat eine Idee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (31. August 2011)

ohwei,das ist echt blöd aber ich würde es schweißen lassen!!
gehst du mit dem rad in den bike park??wenn nicht,wie gesagt schweißen.

mfg


----------



## Magnum 204 (1. September 2011)

Ich würds schweißen lassen  , kannst auch alternativ mein  Switch kaufen 

Gruß


----------



## marc---- (3. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,

scheint ja immernoch extrem viele Anhänger zu haben, das jetzt doch schon etwas ältere Switch  
Ich habe vor längerer Zeit im Bikemarkt auch nach einem Freerider gesucht, aber nie das richtige und auch preislich passende gefunden.
Durch einen Freund wurde mir dann vor 2 Monaten ein Switch angeboten. Technisch ein perfekten zustand, gerade erst gewartet und auch allgemein wenig gefahren und fast keine gebrauchsspuren.
Der Preis war echt top, da konnte ich vorallem nach der Probefahrt nichtmehr wiederstehen D

Hier mal ein Bild nach meinen ersten Fahrten:




Ok ich weiß über die Farben kann man streiten  das sieht vorallem mit der blauen Gabel etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.
Also gings ans zerlegen...
Nachdem dann mein Keller voller Biketeile lag wollte ich alles neu lackieren. Am besten gefiehl mir weiß (ich weiß das ist sehr pflegebedürftig ) und dann ein noch ein helles grün.
Alles wollte ich in diesem Spezial-Edition Style wie die anderen Switch gestalten, also mit diesen Ahornblättern.
Es ging also los und alles wurde erstmal geschliffen. Ne menge arbeit... als dann alles endlich zum lackieren fertig war, war die Frage nach dem Farbton wieder aktuell.
Ich entschied mich für ein BMW Alpina weiß und ein VW Viperngrün (das ist das grün vom Scirocco). Ich sitze an der Quelle, da mein Vater in einer Karosseriewerkstatt arbeitet, daher war das alles auch erst in dem Ausmaße möglich.





Nachdem dann alles weiß war, gings an die Abkleberei für das Blätterdesign. Das war ein richtiges scheiß Geschäft  aber ich würd mal sagen es hat sich gelohnt. Überzeugt euch selber.









Die Aufkleber hab ich am PC selber erstellt und dann auf Klebefolie gedruckt. 
Das wird nun draufgeklebt und für den richtigen Halt wird anschließend alles mit Klarlack gespritzt.
Die Anbauteile bleiben eigentlich alle die gleichen, die Gabel ist jetzt auch weiß. Außerdem kommen noch neue Pedale von NC-17 in weiß.

Ach und ganz wichtig ist natürlich das Rocky Mountain Steuerrohr Emblem. Das liegt auch schon daheim und wartet aufs Kleben 

Was könnte ich als Kettenschutz verwenden? Hat da jemand etwas gutes?
Habt ihr noch Vorschläge, was man noch verbessern könnte?

Hoffe es gefällt euch 
Freue mich über alle Antworten.

Viele Grüße
Marc


Ps: Bilder vom fertigen Switch folgen noch. Gerade fehlen leider noch die Rocky Mountain Schriftzüge


----------



## Nasum (3. September 2011)

Ich find die Farben Klasse,sieht echt gut aus und hat keiner.Kettenstrebenschutz hab ich so ein Schutz von Lezyne...war mal im Angebot.Viele machen auch nur einen alten Schlauch um die Schwinge und befestigen den dann.


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2011)

Geiles Projekt!
Zum Strebenschutz: ich hab hier im Forum mal gesehen wie ein User das mit durchsichtigem Lenkerband macht. Werde ich demnächst auch machen...

Edit: habs gefunden
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/8/3/3/4/_/large/VONA0221.jpg


----------



## Nasum (3. September 2011)

Auch geil.Danke


----------



## swuzzi (5. September 2011)

Sehr schön mit anzuschauen wie ein Switch aufersteht!!

Lob und Hut ab vor der zeitaufwändigen Arbeit!!

Nur die Lagerschalen des Steuersatzes hätte ich vorm Lackieren ausgebaut!!
Aber das ist Geschmacksache...
weiter sooooo Leute..
swuzzi


----------



## marc---- (5. September 2011)

Hallo,
Vielen Dank für dein Lob 
Das Tretlager und das Sterrohlager hab ich nicht rausbekommen, da mir die sazu notwendigen Ablöser gefehlt haben.
Habe beides dann mit Klebeband abgeklebt.
Ist später also original schwarz.
Gruß


----------



## dirtyracer (5. September 2011)

fehlt ja nur noch meine weiße bude auf diesem bild:+)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch2.0 (7. September 2011)

Hallo, ich habe am kommenden Freitag ein Termin zur Besichtigung für dieses Bike....

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rocky-mountain-switch-2-0-downhill-freeride/31460189

Was haltet ihr davon??


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (7. September 2011)

Switch2.0 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe am kommenden Freitag ein Termin zur Besichtigung für dieses Bike....
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rocky-mountain-switch-2-0-downhill-freeride/31460189
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon??



für den Preis könntest auch meins haben!
Bilder siehe Galerie.


----------



## [email protected] (7. September 2011)

Doofe Frage. Wie ist denn der Preis? In der mobilen Version von ebay Kleinanzeigen seh ich nix...


----------



## captainz3 (7. September 2011)

Switch2.0 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe am kommenden Freitag ein Termin zur Besichtigung für dieses Bike....
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/rocky-mountain-switch-2-0-downhill-freeride/31460189
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon??



Vielleicht lässt sich ja am Preis noch etwas machen. Eine der letzten Auktionen für ein komplettes switch bei ebay mit Startpreis 699,-  endete gerade ohne Gebot:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/170687709980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Vielleicht hat der Verkäufer ja weiterhin Interesse am Verkauf...da muss für Deine Zwecke vermutlich nur eine andere Gabel rein.


----------



## Switch2.0 (8. September 2011)

Also preislich sollte da auf jeden fall noch was passieren. Oder lohnt es sich ein bisschen mehr zu bezahlen und dafür das 2.0 zu kaufen?
Also ich hätte eher die Gabel bei dem von mir geposteten Rad ausgetauscht, weil ich gern auch mal ein stück bergauf fahre.


----------



## el Lingo (8. September 2011)

Also ich habe noch ein mehr als gut erhaltenes Switch 3.0 (rot) in L mit Roco TST R, Reset Racing Steuersatz, X.9 Schaltwerk und Shifter, Diabolus Vorbau und vielen weiteren Parts und brauche es nicht mehr, da mein Devinci so gut abgeht. Schreib mir doch mal, dann kann ich Dir auch da einen guten Preis machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magnum 204 (8. September 2011)

Meins steht auch zum Verkauf    http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/541624

Bei interesse Mail an mich.


----------



## Lock3 (14. September 2011)

etwas medielles:


----------



## [email protected] (14. September 2011)

Cool gemachtes Video...


----------



## mohrstefan (14. September 2011)

Hmm Bilder W.H. Trotzdem


----------



## Lock3 (14. September 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Cool gemachtes Video...



danke



mohrstefan schrieb:


> Hmm Bilder W.H. Trotzdem



oh sorry hab ich nemmer dran gedacht


----------



## Bandit_bln (16. September 2011)

Hallo,

weis jemand wo ich ein Lagerkit für die Hinterbauschwinge und das Hauptlager für einen SWITCH SL kaufen kann?

Die Bolzen für das Hauptlager währen auch spannend.

Die Onlineshops bieten die Lager nur für das Switch an und nicht für das Switch SL an. Das Hauptlager ist ja definitiv ein anderes, wie sieht das mit den anderen Lagern aus? 

Da ich bei der suche nach meinem Knarzen nicht mehr weiter kommen bleiben eigentlich nur noch Lager, Dämpfer und Rahmen übrig. 

Es gab mehrere Leute im Forum die auch schon mal über ein knarzen unter (seitlicher Last) berichtet haben ?! Habt ihr herausgefunden woran es lag ?

Sattelstütze, Steuersatz, Sattel, Kurbel, Züge, Lenker, Pedale, Vorbau und Innenlager hab ich schon ausgeschlossen. Gabel und Laufräder sind unwahrscheinlich kommen aber noch.

Gruß


----------



## gobo (16. September 2011)

wieso ist das hauptlager beim sl anders??


----------



## Bandit_bln (16. September 2011)

Ich kenn das Lager vom normalen Switch nicht, aber ich habe mir mal Bolzen bei HiBike bestellt:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Switch-Hauptlager-Schraube-M10x1-25x20mm.html

Und die haben defintiv nicht bei mir gepasst (M8). Von daher geh ich aus das die beim switch anders sind. 


Wenn ich Fotos vom Switch und Switch SL vergleiche sind dort definitiv andere Bolzen und auch Schwinge verbaut.

Oder hat das einfach mit dem Baujahr zu tun ???


----------



## coma1976 (16. September 2011)

das hat was mit dem baujahr zu tun!


----------



## Bandit_bln (16. September 2011)

Super Danke !!!

 Das bringt mich schon mal weiter. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen Store der für 2004 switche Lager hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (16. September 2011)

Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Super Danke !!!
> 
> Das bringt mich schon mal weiter. Jetzt brauch ich nur noch einen Store der für 2004 switche Lager hat.



Hier mal die Lager die ich genommen hab.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4998906&postcount=4705

MFG


----------



## bestmove (17. September 2011)

back to the roots


----------



## gobo (17. September 2011)




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. September 2011)

bestmove schrieb:


> back to the roots



Geilo!

Aber warum hast Du meins nicht genommen?! 

MFG


----------



## bestmove (17. September 2011)

Das ist/war mein alter Switch-Rahmen, Kumpel wollte nicht mehr also kam das Pferdchen wieder nach Hause


----------



## coma1976 (17. September 2011)




----------



## Bandit_bln (29. September 2011)

Die Ursache des Knackens hab ich gefunden, beim Lagerwechsel waren es dann doch nicht die Lager.
Mein Switch is RIP.
Dabei bin ich mit dem kaum gefahren. 


Brauch noch jemand als Ersatzteillager ein SL Rahmen in 19,5" von 2004?

Sieht ansonsten aus wie neu, sogar der Aufkleber mit der Unterschrift ist noch drauf.

Was mach ich jetzt nur mit den neuen Parts


----------



## gobo (29. September 2011)

wo ist den der genau gerissen??


----------



## Bandit_bln (29. September 2011)

gobo schrieb:


> wo ist den der genau gerissen??



Sieht man wahrscheinlich schlecht auf dem Bild.
Das ist das Rohr vom Hauptlager überm Tretlager.



Das beste ist das die zwei Jahre Garantie vom Händler gerade erst abgelaufen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (29. September 2011)

Fünf Jahre,bei Erstkäufer !!


----------



## swuzzi (30. September 2011)

Beileid
Na, nu werf nicht gleich die Flinte ins Korn...
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit den Riß mit einer Schweißraupe zu beheben. Fachkundige Leute sind ja genug im Forum!!Falls du nichts findest-meld dich nochmal....

Hatte das gleiche Problem wie du. Nur hatte ich Glück daß es noch in den 2 Jahren Garantie passierte!!
Mir wurde endlich nach einem 3/4 Jahr ein neuer  Haupt-Rahmen zugesendet.Mit alter Schwinge. Alles stümperhaft umlakiert. Nun in Schwarz statt wie ich ihn hatte in Braun( Ritchie Schley)! Und mit Schriftzug.............................................................................. 
Achtung jetzt :                     "Switch 2.0"    

:
Haben die zuviel 
Gruß swuzzi


----------



## Nasum (30. September 2011)

Irgendwie immer die gleiche Stelle, bei mir war es auch an dem besagten Lager.Konnte es aber schweißen lassen und es fährt noch heute.


----------



## Bandit_bln (30. September 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Fünf Jahre,bei Erstkäufer !!



Bin zwar der Erstkäufer, der Rahmen war Neu über E-Bay gekauft. Das Problem ist das glaube ich der Händler (http://www.pro-cycle.at/) kein autorisierter Rocky Händler ist.

Ich Frag trotzdem mal bei Bikeaction an. Registriert hatte ich den Rahmen ja.

Wo kann man den sowas schweißen lassen, vielleicht auch in Berlin?? Und was kostet der Spaß ??


----------



## mohrstefan (30. September 2011)

Bandit_bln schrieb:


> Bin zwar der Erstkäufer, der Rahmen war Neu über E-Bay gekauft. Das Problem ist das glaube ich der Händler (http://www.pro-cycle.at/) kein autorisierter Rocky Händler ist.
> 
> Ich Frag trotzdem mal bei Bikeaction an. Registriert hatte ich den Rahmen ja.
> 
> Wo kann man den sowas schweißen lassen, vielleicht auch in Berlin?? Und was kostet der Spaß ??


 Bei Maschienenbau Nicolai


----------



## gobo (1. Oktober 2011)

oder einer der sich mir alu schweißen auskennt!!!
ich denke mal das nicolai sich dafür ein vermögen fragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lock3 (1. Oktober 2011)

hi, wegen dem Bruch hätte ich jemanden zur  Hand, der hat bei mir auch schon 2-mal das Switch geschweißt und dürfte daher schon etwas Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen haben....


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Oktober 2011)

Lock3 schrieb:


> hi, wegen dem Bruch hätte ich jemanden zur Hand, der hat bei mir auch schon 2-mal das Switch geschweißt und dürfte daher schon etwas Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen haben....


 Alu schweißen ist so ne sache,was für Alu USW!!
Aber wenn de da jemanden HAST GUT


----------



## el Lingo (1. Oktober 2011)

Das ist echt eine gängige Stelle für den Riss, besonders bei der SL Serie, ist schon vielfach passiert. Sollte doch über den Händler machbar sein, was die Garantie angeht. Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## gobo (2. Oktober 2011)

ich lese hier immer garantie,bei einem 2004 model??
und leider hab ich da auch bei meinem einen riss entdeckt,sl bj.2004!!super.


----------



## Soulbrother (2. Oktober 2011)

Das Kaufdatum ist dabei entscheidend,nicht das Modelljahr


----------



## mascha74 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin gerade erst auf diesen Thread gestossen, stöbere so ein wenig rum, gucke mal nach meinem SL und siehe da, auch gerissen der Rahmen... also klasse Infos hier 
Grüße,
Martin


----------



## rockyrider93 (4. Oktober 2011)

Von dem ganzen Gelaber von Rissen wird mir ganz schlecht
Hier mal mein Bike, noch nicht kaputt




joe


----------



## mohrstefan (4. Oktober 2011)

Gratuliere,schönes Bike,aber ein dreier auf einem Switch, hm schnell,oder


----------



## coma1976 (5. Oktober 2011)

warum nicht?ist doch noch das leichtere alte-quasi ein all mountain


----------



## mohrstefan (5. Oktober 2011)

Da macht's noch schneller CANACK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyrider93 (5. Oktober 2011)

Nö ist nicht besonders schnell, weil das sackschwer ist,
ich hab mal gewogen und komm auf 17 kg, weiß nicht ob das stimmt.
Vielleicht kurbel ich auch nur zu langsam...
joe


----------



## coma1976 (5. Oktober 2011)

das ist allerdings schwer!

mein altes hatte damals knappe 15 auf der wage....







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Nasum (5. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hätte mich gefreut über 17kg. Meins hatte 18,4kg. Allerdings waren Deemax und andere schwere Parts verbaut.Hab den Bock sowieso nur im Bikepark gefahren...da war mir das Gewicht eigentlich egal.Halten musste es.


----------



## rockyrider93 (6. Oktober 2011)

Dann hat mein Bike ja doch nicht so viel übergewicht
@coma Seeeehr geile Bikes
joe


----------



## Magnum 204 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hab meins mal bei ebay drinn :

Hat nur 14,95kg Komplett

http://www.ebay.de/sch/paddy86s/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

Bei interesse könnt ihr mich auch anmailen per PN

Gruß


----------



## swuzzi (6. Oktober 2011)

Hi
Ich denke:  Alle die ihr Switch (RMX) jetzt verkaufen, werden es bestimmt bald vermissen....

Was bekommte ma(n) denn noch für sein Switch? Das Geld langt bestimmt nicht für einen neuen Rahmen!Vielleicht gerade mal 1/4!?!
Wenn bis jetzt nichts an der Schweißnaht gerissen ist, denke ich mal hält sie auch!
War es nicht mal ein Traumbike? Warum nicht mehr?
Frisst kein Brot.meckert nicht rum und ist immer für mich da!
Kultmarken...halt!!

Naja,jeder so wie er möchte!!

Falls jemand noch ein RMX hat und es nicht mehr will,bitte,bitte
ich nehme es gerne. Macht mir ein Angebot!!
swuzzi


----------



## Magnum 204 (6. Oktober 2011)

@swuzzi 

für ein neues bike muss man immernoch 2/3 oder sagar 3/4 drauflegen was man fürs Switch bekommen würde

Eigentlich will ich es gar nicht verkaufen dachte nur muss was neues her

GRUß


----------



## A_N_D_Y (7. Oktober 2011)

griasds eich!

was brauch ich für ein innenlager für switch 2007?

breite 68/73 oder 83?


----------



## el Lingo (7. Oktober 2011)

73mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A_N_D_Y (7. Oktober 2011)




----------



## mohrstefan (7. Oktober 2011)

Ein Spayser rechts, Null links


----------



## swuzzi (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi
Möchte sich vielleicht nicht jemand seines RMX Rahmens erleichtern?
Würde gerne Bikern helfen sich ein neues Bike/Rahmen zukaufen...
Bitte PN
swuzzi


----------



## Jendo (10. Oktober 2011)

Auch noch nicht ganz kaputt...


----------



## mohrstefan (10. Oktober 2011)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> Möchte sich vielleicht nicht jemand seines RMX Rahmens erleichtern?
> Würde gerne Bikern helfen sich ein neues Bike/Rahmen zukaufen...
> Bitte PN
> swuzzi


Probier es doch mal bei nen Demo's


----------



## rockyrider93 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm ich bin anscheinend nicht der einzige Fahrer, dem das Switch in L zu klein ist...
@Jendo 
Was ist denn das dür eine Sattelstütze NC17???
Habe schon mehrere durch, meine Titec ist zu kurz und will mir nicht unbedingt den Dämper schrotten. 
Hab mir schon mal bei nem Drop von gerade mal 0,75m den Rahmen an die Sattelstütze geschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (14. Oktober 2011)

rockyrider93 schrieb:


> Hmmm ich bin anscheinend nicht der einzige Fahrer, dem das Switch in L zu klein ist...
> @Jendo
> Was ist denn das dür eine Sattelstütze NC17???
> Habe schon mehrere durch, meine Titec ist zu kurz und will mir nicht unbedingt den Dämper schrotten.
> Hab mir schon mal bei nem Drop von gerade mal 0,75m den Rahmen an die Sattelstütze geschlagen.



Ja, ist eine NC17. Du darfst die Sattelstütze nicht zuweit reinstecken, da die Wippe beim Einfedern sonst die Stütze berühren kann.

mfg
Jendo


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Oktober 2011)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ja, ist eine NC17. Du darfst die Sattelstütze nicht zuweit reinstecken, da die Wippe beim Einfedern sonst die Stütze berühren kann.
> 
> mfg
> Jendo


Und wo kann man die in 30,9 kaüflich erwerben ??


----------



## Jendo (14. Oktober 2011)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Und wo kann man die in 30,9 kaüflich erwerben ??



Theoretisch in jedem Shop! Ich habe mein damals in Freiburg im Shop erworben. Check einfach mal die üblichen Webshops oder deinen local-dealer.

http://www.nc-17.de/de/produkte/sattelstuetzen/empire-lift-pro/


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte du hättest was......
MEIN LOKALER DER http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...html?query=&mfgID=70524&groupID=364&x=53&y=18
hat se nur in 30,0


----------



## dirtpaw (17. Oktober 2011)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem neuen 05er Switch SL in large hat, kann er ja mal in den bikemarkt schauen.....
happy trails


----------



## Xanik (18. Oktober 2011)

Servus,
hab letztes Frühjahr auch n Switch aufgebaut/umgebaut.Hier das erste Foto aus 4/2011





inzwischen sind auch Lenkerendkappen drauf. ^^
Die Code wird die Tage durch ne Saint ersetzt und der rote Atlas Lenker liegt auch schon rum.


Greets 

ps. das die vordere Bremsleitung viel zu lang ist weis ich ;-)


----------



## mohrstefan (19. Oktober 2011)

Supi Coil !
Wenn#s passt


----------



## Lock3 (12. Dezember 2011)

Das Rad der Dame muss nun wieder gehen, ihr ist es zu groß als das sie hätte anständig damit fahren können abseits der Waldwege und mir ists zu klein,vor allem da ich auch viel Strecke mache....

15,3kg mit Feder und Kefü montiert...


----------



## [email protected] (19. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal wieder meins, in artgerechter Umgebung:







Neu sind die Reverb und der Luftikus-Dämpfer für den Hometrail.


----------



## rockyrider93 (19. Dezember 2011)

sehr geiles Bike
besonders die gabel passt
joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (5. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, dass ich es hier nie gepostet hatte.. anno 2007


----------



## Mudstud (9. Januar 2012)

Uhm, ich bekomm grad von Cane Creek einen Double Barrel Air zum Testen angeboten (Sachen gibt's, die sind einem schon fast peinlich).

Und nun meine Frage:
Ich hab ein RM Switch Tart'n, aus der letzten Baureihe der Switch-Bitches.
Und da kann es beim Wechsel vom Originalfederbein (Zocchi Rocco TST) zu was anderem mit dem Raum bekanntlich schon einmal knapp werden.

*Hat irgend jemand hier Erfahrungen mit dem RM Switch-Rahmen und dem CC Double Barrel Air? Passt letzteres in ersteres rein?*


----------



## MrFaker (15. Januar 2012)

Gap______Jumper

sehr geiles switch, gefällt mir super


----------



## Mudstud (16. Januar 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich denke:  Alle die ihr Switch (RMX) jetzt verkaufen, werden es bestimmt bald vermissen....
> 
> Was bekommte ma(n) denn noch für sein Switch? Das Geld langt bestimmt nicht für einen neuen Rahmen!Vielleicht gerade mal 1/4!?!
> ...



Das Switch hat eben noch eine "old school" Geo, also relativ hohes Tretlager und steilen Lenkwinkel.
In Zeiten von 63-Grad-Choppern und die Trails umpflügenden Kurbelarmen ist das halt nicht mehr gefragt. Für technisch-verblockte Trails find ich die Geo nach wie vor top, und zudem ist das Switch auch gehörig polyvalent. Last but not least: Weil es keinen Knick im Unterrohr hat, ist es kein Hängebauchschwein wie die allermeisten neuen Bikes.

Also ich geb mein Switch so bald nicht her


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2012)

Mudstud schrieb:


> ...Trails umpflügenden Kurbelarmen ist das halt nicht mehr gefragt...


Genau so einen Hobel will ich gerade wieder loszuwerden. Ständig rammt man gegen Wurzeln wenn diese mal zu hoch stehen.



Mudstud schrieb:


> ...Für technisch-verblockte Trails find ich die Geo nach wie vor top, und zudem ist das Switch auch gehörig polyvalent...


Nur bei zu langen Touren ist die Geo dann doch nicht unbedingt zu gebrauchen, es ist halt nen Freerider.



Mudstud schrieb:


> ...Also ich geb mein Switch so bald nicht her


----------



## rockyrider93 (16. Januar 2012)

Auch mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer:
Kann man in das Switch sl 2005 einen längeren Dämpfer mit 200 mm und 57mm Hub einbauen oder versaut das die Geo? würde +2 cm Federweg bringen.
joe


----------



## Gap______Jumper (16. Januar 2012)

Mit dem 190er und einer 160mm Gabel läuft es so gut, da würde ich nicht in Kauf nehmen, daß das Tretlager unnötig hoch kommt, der Lenkwinkel steiler wird und das gesamte Fahrverhalten kippelig wird!


----------



## [email protected] (16. Januar 2012)

Ich würds nicht machen...


----------



## Soulbrother (16. Januar 2012)

rockyrider93 schrieb:


> Auch mal ne Frage zum Dämpfer:
> Kann man in das Switch sl 2005 einen längeren Dämpfer mit 200 mm und 57mm Hub einbauen oder versaut das die Geo? würde +2 cm Federweg bringen.
> joe



Passt nicht rein! ...abgesehen davon das es auch die Geo versauen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (16. Januar 2012)

Lock3 schrieb:


> Das Rad der Dame muss nun wieder gehen, ihr ist es zu groß als das sie hätte anständig damit fahren können abseits der Waldwege und mir ists zu klein,vor allem da ich auch viel Strecke mache....
> 
> 15,3kg mit Feder und Kefü montiert...



Hi
Also ich würde die Frau gehen lassen....und meinen besseren "Wechsel" behalten!!!
swuzzi

Rockrider 93:
Den Dämpfer würde ich nicht umbauen--laß ihn lieber original(190/50)


----------



## bestmove (17. Januar 2012)

Mudstud schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich geb mein Switch so bald nicht her



 so sieht das aus! Volle Punktzahl!


----------



## [email protected] (17. Januar 2012)

danke fürs posten.


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (17. Januar 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> so sieht das aus! Volle Punktzahl!



Dann schlagt mal zu. Im Bikemarkt ist noch (m)ein schöner Rahmen erhältlich... 

MFG


----------



## franz.p. (4. März 2012)

halli hallo,
vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen!?
ich bin im bestiz eines RM switch pro 1.5 steuerrohr!aber die meisten die ich sehe haben nur 1 1/8 steuerrohr!habe ich ein nachbau?
verbaut war ein fox dämpfer mit 190mm einbaulänge-kann mir jemand was zu federweg und gabel-einauhöhr(federweg)sagen?
ich bedanke mich mal im voraus...
grüße franz
foto kommt vielleicht noch!


----------



## Nofaith (4. März 2012)

Hallo,

das Switch Pro stammt wohl aus 2004 und ist kein Nachbau.






Hier mal ein Auszug der Features laut Rocky Mountain:

RM Hand-Built EASTON RAD-Rohre mit 1.5 Zoll Steuerrohr(Farbe: Gehämmertes Nickel)
Sherman 170mm Einfachbrückengabel mit SPV
4-fach einstellbares Manitou SPV-Federelement mit Stahlfeder 150mm FW am Hinterrad
Hier mal das Datenblatt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (4. März 2012)

Hi Franz,
Du scheinst einer der glücklichen Inhaber eines 2004er Switch Pro zu sein. Das ist Baugleich mit den anderen 2004er Modellen nur eben mit 1.5" Steuerrohr. Der Dämpfer hat bei 190mm EBL und 51mm Hub einen Federweg von 152mm. Bei der Gabel solltest du nicht über 170mm oder unter 140mm Federweg gehen sonst kommt das Tretlager zu hoch oder die Geo passt nicht mehr wirklich.

Und jetzt mal bitte BILDER!

Mfg
Jendo

Edit: Da war wohl einer schneller


----------



## swuzzi (5. März 2012)

Bilder,Bilder,Bilder

wir warten......!!

swuzzi


----------



## bestmove (5. März 2012)

weiß jemand wo man ein Lagersatz für ein 2007er Switch herbekommt? Sollten INA Lager sein ... nur welche? 
Irgendwo wurde das hier schon mal gepostet, finde das aber nicht mehr ... ein "mundgerechter" Link wäre toll


----------



## mohrstefan (5. März 2012)

wenn's einer hat dann Kimmerle
http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/


----------



## swuzzi (6. März 2012)

Hi
Meine INA 3001 RS2 für Switches mit gebog.Oberrohr in Erinnerung zu haben.Warte mal..
Jup,gerade nachgeschaut!

Und für die mit geradem Oberrohr 6021 RS2 ,glaube ich!!Verbessert mich

Aber wie schon gesagt Kimmerle kann weiterhelfen!

Kannst ja mal ein Feedback geben was draus geworden ist. Denn irgendwann brauchen wir alle mal neue Lager!!
swuzzi


----------



## bestmove (6. März 2012)

Der Kimmerle hat scheinbar kein Bock auf das Geschäft. Von dort kam nur die labidare Antwort _"Ich habe diese Teile leider nicht da. Gruß Frank"_ 

Ersatzteilnummer von RM lautet "181081INA LAGER (BEARING)" und kostet im VK 36,50 EUR/Stck. Wenn man alle 6 Lager tauschen möchte sind das 219,-EUR 

Auf Riderzone.de kostet ein Satz 89,90 EUR sind dann aber nicht von INA. Ich such mal weiter ...


----------



## mohrstefan (6. März 2012)

Habe hier auch noch was gefunden,die haben se sogar da !
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ocky-Mountain-Switch-Hauptschwingenlager.html
Die restlichen Lager,kann mann sich zusammensuchen sind ja handelübliche.


----------



## swuzzi (6. März 2012)

Hi
Puh,finde ich auch ganz schön teuer!!
Denke mal das man günstiger bei fährt wenn man sich solche Lager im Zubehör besorgt. Wobei jeder Hersteller eine andere Bezeichnung hat. INA,FAG,EnduroBearing...jeder kocht sein Süppchen....
Einfach seine Lager messen und dann mal nachschauen!
Bei Sammelbestellung wird es günstiger
swuzzi

Ach so: Sind Schrägkugellager 12 (d=innen)  x 28 (D=außen)  x 12 breite
Ab Bj: 2006/07


----------



## Nofaith (6. März 2012)

Ich bestell' die Lager meistens hier => www.ekugellager.de 

Preise sollte man aber immer vergleichen mit dem Originalsatz. Das Originallager müsste ein 63001-2RS1(d 12mm, D 28mm, B 12mm), die Lager sind auch beim SXC verbaut.


----------



## swuzzi (6. März 2012)

gugst du
http://www.kugellager-express.de/Ri...Rillenkugellager-63001---12-x-28-x-12-mm.html

Bang
http://www.grafe-shop.de/index.php?view=details&productdetails_productid=11263
StÃ¼ck ~ 2.00â¬!! Das ist doch mal was!
Werden zwar nicht die Besten sein, muÃt dann halt Ã¶fters tauschen!!
swuzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franz.p. (6. März 2012)

huhu,
sorry konnte nicht früher!
erstmal vielen dank für die info,ist ja dann schon was besonderes...
werde dann auch fotos machen;-)
grüße franz


----------



## swuzzi (7. März 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Der Kimmerle hat scheinbar kein Bock auf das Geschäft. Von dort kam nur die labidare Antwort _"Ich habe diese Teile leider nicht da. Gruß Frank"_
> 
> Ersatzteilnummer von RM lautet "181081INA LAGER (BEARING)" und kostet im VK 36,50 EUR/Stck. Wenn man alle 6 Lager tauschen möchte sind das 219,-EUR
> 
> Auf Riderzone.de kostet ein Satz 89,90 EUR sind dann aber nicht von INA. Ich such mal weiter ...



Hi
Sporthaus Schindele hat auch viel mit Rocky am Hut!!!
Probiere es mal da!
swuzzi


----------



## bestmove (7. März 2012)

Super  Ich denke ich probiere mal kugellager-express, bei dem Preis kann man wohl nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## swuzzi (7. März 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Super  Ich denke ich probiere mal kugellager-express, bei dem Preis kann man wohl nicht viel falsch machen.



Rich--------------tig

Sorry, aber die nächste Hürde kommt:
Wie baust du die Lager aus und die neuen wieder ein?!
Schon gedanken gemacht!!!
Bitte kein raushämmer und reinhämmern

swuzzi


----------



## bestmove (7. März 2012)

u.a. steht es hier beschrieben. Mal gucken ob ich mich einer Presse bediene oder evtl. Erwärmung eine Option ist ... schaun wa mal 

@Nofaith
die beliefern aber nur Gewerbetreibende


----------



## franz.p. (9. März 2012)

so das ist mein switch pro!


----------



## mohrstefan (9. März 2012)

außergewöhnlicher zustand 
außergewöhnliches Switch
ich binn ................


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2012)

schön aufgebaut...


----------



## swuzzi (10. März 2012)

es gefällt einem einfach immer wieder die 152mm Variante
swuzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2012)

Schon, wobei ich mein 152mm der ersten Generation wohl gegen ein 178mm aus Generation 2 tauschen würde.
Abgesehen vom Knick im Oberrohr, was mir besser gefällt, passt der Mehrfederweg besser zum Einsatzgebiet des Bikes.

Just my 2 cent ;-)


----------



## swuzzi (10. März 2012)

Hi

Hatte/Habe beide Arten
Jedes ist irgendwie anders!


Das 152 mm z.B. stell ich mir eher für AllMountain vor
Das 178mm ,Sack schwer, darum  eher als Freerider
Oder?
swuzzi


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2012)

Ist der Rahmen denn so viel schwerer?


----------



## rockyrider93 (10. März 2012)

War das nicht ein halbes Kilo, was der SL rahmen zum "normalen" mit 152 mm Unterschied hatte?

Der Dämper sieht auf dem Bild zu lang aus???
aber sehr geil.
joe


----------



## [email protected] (10. März 2012)

Jepp. SL zu normal sind knapp 500gr. - aber was ist der Unterschied zum 178mm??


----------



## rockyrider93 (10. März 2012)

4,9 kg für das groooooße Switch und 4,3 für das 152 mm Switch ergoogelt.
macht ein Unterschied von nochmal 600 gramm
joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (11. März 2012)

Weiß ja nicht, aber die Kettenstrebe beim Neuen scheint auch etwas schwerer/stabiler aus. Ist immerhin Eckig und nicht Rund!!

Die Lager einige Gramm=dafür Haltbarer!

Der Sitzdom, weniger Fräsarbeit als beim Alten! Einige Gramm mehr.
Und die Umlenkwippe = HammerTeil, oder?! Auch einige Grämmer.
Ach ja,einige Gramm durch die ISCG Aufnahme, die der Alte nicht hatte!!!
Fällt einem noch was ein?!

Was sie hätten machen sollen!?! Das Steuerrohr auf 1.5 aufblasen!!! Schade!!!!!
Irgendwie der gleiche Name aber doch anderer Einsatzbereich,oder?

swuzzi


----------



## [email protected] (11. März 2012)

Gleicher Name und gleiches Einsatzgebiet. Man hat sich angepasst und weiterentwickelt.


----------



## bestmove (11. März 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was sie hätten machen sollen!?! Das Steuerrohr auf 1.5 aufblasen!!! Schade!!!!!
> 
> swuzzi



Das wärs gewesen, mehr fehlt mir bei der letzten Bauart nicht!


----------



## mohrstefan (11. März 2012)

Ist doch wie beim last RMX (Team),da ist noch mal alles reingeflossen  danach kam nur noch bullschidt,und viele sind fremdgegangen


----------



## rockyrider93 (11. März 2012)

Hmm stimmt schon, ich könnt mich grad auch nicht mehr so richtig für ein Rocky Mountain begeistern lassen, auch wenn sie besser leichter etc. sind... Ist im Moment kein richtiger Nachfolger vom Switch da.
Faltline zu groß slayer zu klein.
joe


----------



## swuzzi (12. März 2012)

rockyrider93 schrieb:


> Hmm stimmt schon, ich könnt mich grad auch nicht mehr so richtig für ein Rocky Mountain begeistern lassen, auch wenn sie besser leichter etc. sind... Ist im Moment kein richtiger Nachfolger vom Switch da.
> Faltline zu groß slayer zu klein.
> joe



Hi
Ja, schade was aus RMB gerade wird!!
Mir gefallen die auch nicht mehr so. Deshalb gebe ich mein Switch auch nimmmmmmmmmer her!!

Obwohl das Slayer (Freeride1/12) hat sehr gut abgeschnitten,aber gefällt es!?! Geht so,oder!!

Warten wir mal ab was die 2013 bringen.....
swuzzi

Ach ja "bestmove": 
Zum 1.5 Steuerrohr noch eine Stechachse hinten ---
Dagegen hättest nix gehabt, oder!!??
swuzzi


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2012)

Lasst uns mal nen AUfruf Starten 

RM Switch 2013

Rahmenform vom letzten Switch
1.5" Steuerraohr
Steckachse
ISCG-Aufnahme (war die beim letzten Modell schon)
handgeschweißt in Van
Teamlackierung rot-weiß

Wo muss ich das unterschreiben??? :-D


----------



## Nasum (12. März 2012)

Träum, wenn das kommen würde ich hätte wieder eins.


----------



## mohrstefan (12. März 2012)

das Slayer wird's mit 180mm geben !!!


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2012)

Das Switch ist aber schöner als das Slayer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyrider93 (12. März 2012)

Hört sich aber nicht gerade billig an, 4000 für den Rahmen?
Mal anfangen zu sparen.
joe


----------



## swuzzi (12. März 2012)

Wenn es Handarbeit Made in BC wäre wie früher,könnt ich die Preise ja noch verstehen. Aber so.......ne,ne die Zeiten sind wohl vorbei!
Dem Gewinn sei dank!!

So, nicht mehr mit mir------

Flatline schwer wie Beton
                                      &

Slayer ist ja mal wirklich zum:kotz:en!!

Also ne andere Marke her...

swuzzi


----------



## franz.p. (12. März 2012)

nicolai...


----------



## swuzzi (12. März 2012)

jup,habe ich auch schon dran gedacht.
Oder Liteville 301 Mk10?


Aber kein Slayer! Auch nicht 2014!!


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2012)

Devinci, banshee,... da gibt es doch noch andere schöne Bikes aus Canada.


----------



## rockyrider93 (12. März 2012)

oder Alutech, Norco*...
Vielleicht liest das einer von den Kanadiern und macht sich mal gedanken
joe

*wobei auch die stark nachgelassen haben


----------



## mohrstefan (12. März 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Switch ist aber schöner als das Slayer


 Dachte auch nie never niemals das Switch 
 Nachdem ich von Mr. Freeride letztes Jahr das Slayer mal ausprobieren durfte was mier klaar,SON BOCK BRAUCHE ICH 
Leute geht mal zu euerm Dealer und macht ne Probefahrt 
freue mich schon auf *180mm*


----------



## [email protected] (12. März 2012)

Fahrgefühl will ich dem Slayer nicht abschreiben, trotzdem ist das Switch hübscher...


----------



## swuzzi (13. März 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Fahrgefühl will ich dem Slayer nicht abschreiben, trotzdem ist das Switch hübscher...



Ist Geschacksache. Aber stimme dir zu!!!

Kann schon sein das das Slayer richtig abgeht,aber speziell wie es das Switch war ist es nicht!!!
Halt Einheitsbrei ,wo vergessen wurde auf´s Gewicht zu achten. Und Tapered Steuerrohr, Steckachse, SAG Indik.,usw! 

Außer das Slayer ss (gelb)! Das gefällt mir 
Aber dafür habe ich ja mein Switch

swuzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (13. März 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Außer das Slayer ss (gelb)! Das gefällt mir
> Aber dafür habe ich ja mein Switch



Das gelbe SS ist auch das einzige Rocky, welches mir nach dem Switch so richtig gefällt. Daher hab ich mir auch eins zugelegt.

Aber insgesamt ist das Switch für mich immer noch ein wunderschönes Bike.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. März 2012)

Das letzte Switch ist schöner als das Slayer! Das gebe ich ohne weiteres zu.
Das Fahrverhalten ist aber so richtig geil Rocky Mountain. So wie es soll. Schön verspielt und wendig. Da kam das Nicolai Helius AM und das Ibis Mojo HD z.b. nicht heran. Das Nicolai erst recht nicht! Beide Bikes bin ich nach dem Slayerkauf gefahre........gut das ich mich als alter Freerider für das Slayer entschieden habe.

Vom Fahrverhalten endlich wieder ein richtiges Rocky 
Jetzt muss nur noch ein richtiges Switch als Big Mountain Freerider kommen (oder RM7 )


----------



## Jendo (18. März 2012)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Das gelbe SS ist auch das einzige Rocky, welches mir nach dem Switch so richtig gefällt. Daher hab ich mir auch eins zugelegt.
> 
> Aber insgesamt ist das Switch für mich immer noch ein wunderschönes Bike.



So so...


----------



## rockyrider93 (18. März 2012)

Weiß jemand, welche naben original im Switch Sl 2005 drinwaren?
Da steht nur 6061 alloy sealed cartridge drauf, bin grad überfragt

Dass die teile gedichtet sind hab ich beim aufbauen auch gesehen.
Lohnt es sich da neue Lager reinzumachen, sind das gute Naben?
Die HR nabe läuft nämlich deutlich schwerer als die VRN, bevor ich also in leichte Teile investier, sollten die Lager laufen...

kann auch mal Bilder machen wenn das was hilft...
joe


----------



## swuzzi (19. März 2012)

ab 2006 "RMB" Naben!!
Vorher das Modell Oft Eigenaufbau!!

Würde mir neue Lager kaufen. Kosten ja nicht die Welt!
Wenn deine HR Nabe deutlich schwerer läuft, wird wohl das Lager hinüber sein.Langt ja nur für hinten.
Tauschen , fertig!!
Gruß swuzzi


----------



## rockyrider93 (1. April 2012)

Hab die Lager vorgestern mal ausgebaut. Sind perfekt gelaufen, saßen nur nicht richtig drin. Läuft schon viiiel leichter das Bike. joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (2. April 2012)

rockyrider93 schrieb:


> Hab die Lager vorgestern mal ausgebaut. Sind perfekt gelaufen, saßen nur nicht richtig drin. Läuft schon viiiel leichter das Bike. joe



Hi
!
Hast aber bestimmt nicht die Metall-Gummilppe der Lager mit einer feinen Nadel entfernt und die Lager ordentlich gefettet!?!
Das bringt noch mal bisserl Geschmeidigkeit!!
Gruß swuzzi


----------



## Mudstud (3. April 2012)

Der DB Air von Cane Creek ist noch nicht eingetroffen.

Darum nochmals ein Bild von meiner Switch-Bitch mit Zocchi vo und hi.
Aber die Bremsanlage ist schon einmal angeschärft worden: Die sonst verbaute Hope Mono M4 ruht grad in einer Box, stattdessen wird jetzt mal die Brakeforce One durchgetestet. So richtig geht es in zwei Wochen los, wenn auf der Strecke am Gurten in Bern die Saison "offiziell" eröffnet wird. Bis zum Passportes du Soleil hängt dann hoffentlich auch ein DB Air im Rahmen.


----------



## bestmove (3. April 2012)

Auf den DB Air bin ich mal gespannt, musst du unbedingt von berichten.


----------



## rockyrider93 (3. April 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> !
> Hast aber bestimmt nicht die Metall-Gummilppe der Lager mit einer feinen Nadel entfernt und die Lager ordentlich gefettet!?!
> Das bringt noch mal bisserl Geschmeidigkeit!!
> Gruß swuzzi



Muss ich mal noch machen. Jetzt in den Ferien ist ja Zeit zum tunen.

Gabel bekommt auch noch frisches Öl, ist im Bikepark undicht geworden und zuhause hab ich gemerkt, dass das ganze Bike ölversifft ist.
Joe


----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (4. April 2012)

hallo ich hab ne frage und zwar ich hab auch ein switch SL Will aber es kernne zum freeriden nehmen  was wüsde ich abendern bitte um antwort 
mfg 
patrick


----------



## swuzzi (4. April 2012)

Rotwild-R.D.S schrieb:


> hallo ich hab ne frage und zwar ich hab auch ein switch SL Will aber es kernne zum freeriden nehmen  was wüsde ich abendern bitte um antwort
> mfg
> patrick




Hi
Sl und "light Freeride",okay kann man machen! Ideal ist es sicher nicht.
Denke mal über 80 kg könnte es Probleme geben!!
Der FW mit 150mm passt heute wohl eher in die Kat. AllMountain!
Das 2006/07 Modell ,denke ich ,ist besser geeignet. Hast auch 178 mm am Heck. 
Meine Meinung

Gruß swuzzi


----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (4. April 2012)

hey erst mal danke für die antwort ne 80kg wiege ich nicht um erlich zu sein nur 63kg ja gut da zu muss ich sagen wo fengt freerid an und wo auf gut was ich fahr ist ein weng die berge runder radern und so 2-2,5m deops springen mehr mach ich nicht ich denke für das ist es noch ok oder


----------



## rockyrider93 (5. April 2012)

hi Rotwild
Also ich komm mit meinem SL von 2005 super zurecht. 
Bin bis jetzt vllt  1,5m gedroppt, das macht das Bike alles mit. 
Ich finde es lässt sich halt super antreten, da es nicht zu schwer ist und nur 150mm hat. 
Aber bei Drops würde ich vorsichtig sein, ist halt nur das sl, wie Swuzzi schon gesagt hat.
schick mal ein Bild, dann kann man schauen, was an dem Bike dran ist und noch muss.

Joe


----------



## swuzzi (5. April 2012)

Rotwild-R.D.S schrieb:


> hey erst mal danke für die antwort ne 80kg wiege ich nicht um erlich zu sein nur 63kg ja gut da zu muss ich sagen wo fengt freerid an und wo auf gut was ich fahr ist ein weng die berge runder radern und so 2-2,5m deops springen mehr mach ich nicht ich denke für das ist es noch ok oder



Aloa
Mit 63 Kg biste im Range!! Passt für leichtes Freeriden
Das gute an deinen 63 kg ist:
Du kannst ohne groß Bedenken zu haben alle auf dem Markt existierende
MTB Komponenten nehmen.Sogar Leichtbau geht denke ich ohne Probleme !!LRS,S-Bremsen max.180,Luftdämpfer,bla.bla.bla!!

Nur deine Federelemente müßtest du auf deine 63 Kg einstellen!!!
Fertig

Gruß swuzzi (meine Meinung)


----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (5. April 2012)

das heist praktisch ich kann das ohne propleme für meine einsetze benutzen ist ja nur bikepark ein weng und bei uns paar drops aber vielen dank für deine hilfe wusde doch für ihregent was muss mein leicht gewicht auch gut sein ))))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (5. April 2012)

Komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammen..
Die Saison kann kommen..
swuzzi


----------



## rockyrider93 (6. April 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Komplett zerlegt und wieder zusammen..
> Die Saison kann kommen..
> swuzzi



Hat die nicht schon längst angefangen
Mein Bike steht schon wieder in der Werkstatt
Hab zum Glück noch mein Hardtail, aber ist halt nicht das gleiche...
Joe


----------



## swuzzi (7. April 2012)

rockyrider93 schrieb:


> Hat die nicht schon längst angefangen
> Mein Bike steht schon wieder in der Werkstatt
> Hab zum Glück noch mein Hardtail, aber ist halt nicht das gleiche...
> Joe



Jup,für mich noch nicht!! Leider
Ne patella sehnenluxation zwingt mich noooooch zur Ruhe!!
Daher etwas verspäteter Saison start
swuzzi


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (30. April 2012)

moinsen und guten Tag..

Hab letzte woche mein altes SL aus dem keller geholt und wollte eine runde radln gehen...
es ist eine kettenführung montiert bei der der die Kette nicht nach links oder rechts weg kann. aber nach oben macht ihr das jetzt um so mehr spass. 

bitte mal eine info was für eine Kettenführung montiert werden kann. Es ist ein altes Model mit geradem Oberrohr..

Merci für Eure hilfe und gruss


----------



## [email protected] (30. April 2012)

Was fährst du denn Kettenblatttechnisch?
1-2-3 fach???


----------



## Schneisenarbeit (2. Mai 2012)

nur 1 fach....


----------



## sick.boy (23. Juni 2012)

@ SWUZZI 

Hallo!!

Laut Deinen Fotos hast Du doch auch einmal einen RP23 im Switch gefahren. Da ich mich gerade im "Totalumbau" meines Switch`s befinde und mir kommende Woche den "Float CTD Kashima" bestellen wollte, hätte ich doch noch ganz gern vorher Deine Meinung dazu eingeholt...  

Viele Grüße


----------



## Endosteel (23. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute 

Da ich überlege meine 66 im Switch gegen etwas farblich anderes einzutauschen, und seit längerem nicht mehr up to date bin was die aktuellen Gabelmodelle betrifft, jedoch die Saison mittlerweile angelaufen ist, wollte ich mal wissen was man von der aktuellen Totem halten kann ?
bin auf der Suche nach einem adäquaten Angebot, was haltet ihr hiervon: 
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...page=10;menu=1000,2,121;mid=0;pgc=0;orderby=3

Ich frage u.A. deshalb weil ich von einer gewissen Problematik mit dem 2Step System in den Vorjahren gehört habe, hat jemand von euch diesbezüglich irgendwelche negativen Erfahrungen gemacht ?
wie wartungsintensiv ist die neue Totem ? bzw. worauf sollte man achten wenn sie primär im BP eingesetzt wird? bin für Tips, Empfehlungen etc. echt dankbar

cheerio


----------



## swuzzi (23. Juni 2012)

Hi
RP 23 geht,mußt nur minimal was innen von der Wippe abschleifen--damit er beim durchsacken nicht anschlägt!
Brauchst du Fotos wo genau ?

Der RP 23 überzeugt im AllMountain Einsatz= sehr schön!!Auch Berg hoch!!
Für den Bikepark kommt dann der viel besser einstellbare und super sensible
Roco TST R eingebaut!!
Gruß swuzzi





sick.boy schrieb:


> @ SWUZZI
> 
> Hallo!!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (23. Juni 2012)

Hi

Anfangs war bei mir ne 888 verbaut die dann durch eine Totem Solo Air ersetzt wurde ~2600Gramm-----einfach super die Totem.Bei LordHelmchen zum tunen geben, dann haste ein perfektes Fahrwerk!!


swuzzi





Endosteel schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Da ich überlege meine 66 im Switch gegen etwas farblich anderes einzutauschen, und seit längerem nicht mehr up to date bin was die aktuellen Gabelmodelle betrifft, jedoch die Saison mittlerweile angelaufen ist, wollte ich mal wissen was man von der aktuellen Totem halten kann ?
> bin auf der Suche nach einem adäquaten Angebot, was haltet ihr hiervon:
> ...


----------



## Endosteel (23. Juni 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Anfangs war bei mir ne 888 verbaut die dann durch eine Totem Solo Air ersetzt wurde ~2600Gramm-----einfach super die Totem.Bei LordHelmchen zum tunen geben, dann haste ein perfektes Fahrwerk!!
> 
> ...



Thx für die Info Swuzzi 

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den Ausführungen:
- "Dual Position Air"
- "Solo Air"
- "Stahlfeder"
bzw. was eignet sich am ehesten wofür ?

thx


----------



## swuzzi (23. Juni 2012)

Endosteel schrieb:


> Thx für die Info Swuzzi
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den Ausführungen:
> - "Dual Position Air"
> ...



Hi
Bis 2011, glaube ich, gab es nur Solo Air. 
Eine Luftkammer= höherer Druck nötig

Ab 2011 Dual Air = In beiden Holmen kommt Luft
Zwei Luftkammern = weniger Druck nötig.

Coil = Stahlfeder = sehr sensibles Ansprechverhalten= schwerer!

Solo Air / Dual Position Air = ist eigentlich fast das Gleiche= AM/Tour etc.
Coil = Für schwerere Fahrer / Bikepark/Super Ansrechverhalten

swuzzi


----------



## Endosteel (23. Juni 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> Bis 2011, glaube ich, gab es nur Solo Air.
> Eine Luftkammer= höherer Druck nötig
> 
> ...




wunderbar erklärt...thx 
von dem her wäre für meine Anforderungen bzw. dem  von mir erbrachten Pflegeaufwand eine klassische, unverwüstliche Stahlfeder wohl das geeignetste Dämpfungsmedium 
jetzt muss das Teil nur noch weiß sein dann wäre ich glücklich, nur scheint es fast so als wäre dies eher den Air-Varianten vorbehalten, zumindest 2012 oder bin ich einfach nur unfähig ?


----------



## swuzzi (23. Juni 2012)

Endosteel schrieb:


> wunderbar erklärt...thx
> von dem her wäre für meine Anforderungen bzw. dem  von mir erbrachten Pflegeaufwand eine klassische, unverwüstliche Stahlfeder wohl das geeignetste Dämpfungsmedium
> jetzt muss das Teil nur noch weiß sein dann wäre ich glücklich, nur scheint es fast so als wäre dies eher den Air-Varianten vorbehalten, zumindest 2012 oder bin ich einfach nur unfähig ?




Thanks
Wenn du nicht weit über die 80 Kg wiegst, wäre ne Air Gabel auch okay!!
Zumal der Kostenaufwand beim Service je nach gefahrener Zeit fast gleich ist.
1-2 x im Jahr sollte ne Gabel jedenfalls zum Sevice.Egal ob Coil oder Air!!
Halt unter Berüchsichtigung der gefahrenen Kilometer und Strecken!!


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichtig
Wei(ß)auch nicht warum weiß die Farbe 2012 für Air Gabeln ist??

Soweit ich wei(ß) war weiß ab 2007 total Hip, an Rahmen jedenfalls.Wie gesagt 2007! Pennen die Gabelhersteller ,oder warum sind sie 5 Jahre zu spät mit der Farbe?? 

Meine Raw Totem gebe ich jedenfalls nimmer her--bin einfach nur Glücklich damit!!
Suche aber unbedingt ne Lyrik Solo Air aus 2011 in schwarz, matt

swuzzi


----------



## Endosteel (24. Juni 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Thanks
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichtig
> Wei(ß)auch nicht warum weiß die Farbe 2012 für Air Gabeln ist??
> ...




 hmm und wie siehts mit den 11er Gabeln aus, sofern noch irgendwo erhältlich...gab es da vll die Coil auch in weiß ? weil ich schätze alleine aufgrund meiner 89 kg wäre ich mit der Stahlfeder doch besser dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (24. Juni 2012)

Endosteel schrieb:


> hmm und wie siehts mit den 11er Gabeln aus, sofern noch irgendwo erhältlich...gab es da vll die Coil auch in weiß ? weil ich schätze alleine aufgrund meiner 89 kg wäre ich mit der Stahlfeder doch besser dran.



Hi
Da du innerlich eh zur Coil tendierst--hole sie dir!!
Hättest du später ne Air, du würdest nur daran denken wie die Col wohl wäre???????
swuzzi


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Juni 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> RP 23 geht,mußt nur minimal was innen von der Wippe abschleifen--damit er beim durchsacken nicht anschlägt!
> Brauchst du Fotos wo genau ?
> 
> ...


Ich denke da kommt wieder Manitou in's Spiel
Super ansprech,dank SPV kein wippen und hige+low einstellbar.
aber dies alles zu vereinen, ein einstellalbtraum,ABER wenn's steht


----------



## swuzzi (24. Juni 2012)

Hi
Gefällt mir gut das Switch mit M
Wie haste das hinten 
mit dem Muddy Board gemacht?


...........warte mal ,11 schießen fängt an!!


----------



## sick.boy (25. Juni 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> RP 23 geht,mußt nur minimal was innen von der Wippe abschleifen--damit er beim durchsacken nicht anschlägt!
> Brauchst du Fotos wo genau ?



Danke für die Hilfe!!! 

Ein/Zwei Bilder würd ich gern noch dazu nehmen, damit ich dann genauer weiß, wieviel weg muss.. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Juni 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> Gefällt mir gut das Switch mit M
> Wie haste das hinten
> mit dem Muddy Board gemacht?
> ...


----------



## swuzzi (25. Juni 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


>



Hi
M= Manitou Dämpfer
Muddy Board = Befestigung des hinteren Schutzbleches
Wie? Doch wohl keine Löcher in die Schwinge gebohrt?
swuzzi


----------



## swuzzi (25. Juni 2012)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe!!!
> 
> Ein/Zwei Bilder würd ich gern noch dazu nehmen, damit ich dann genauer weiß, wieviel weg muss..
> 
> Viele Grüße



Welche Modell hast du? Vor oder nach 2007?
Frage nur weil ich nur beim (ab) 2007 Modell weis das etwas von der Umlenkwippe abgetragen werden muß (Fox RP 23). Foto kommen noch...
swuzzi


----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo eine frage wie gut ist das switch SL Bj 05 und wie stabiel bitte um Antwort MfG


----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo hab da ne frage wie gut und stabile ist das Switch SL Bj05 bitte um Antwort MfG


----------



## mohrstefan (26. Juni 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Hi
> M= Manitou Dämpfer
> Muddy Board = Befestigung des hinteren Schutzbleches
> Wie? Doch wohl keine Löcher in die Schwinge gebohrt?
> swuzzi


 ein Kabelbinder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Juni 2012)

@Rotwild-R.D.S: ich fass mal beides zusammen: wie teuer soll das Switch sl 05 sein, wie gut ist es im Schuss und was für Teile sind dran? Direkt zum Rahmen und zum Bike kann ich dir nichts sagen, aber würde mir gut überlegen ob es sich lohnt, für ein 2005er Bike noch viel auszugeben, daher die Frage was es kosten soll....


----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hab das bike schon  ich hab es bekommen Nagel neu von nem bekanden bekommen er hatte mal nen Bike Shop und das hat er nie verkauft jetzt hab ich es darum die frage


----------



## Elefantenvogel (26. Juni 2012)

Naja, dann fahr es das was du beschrieben hast, hält es sicherlich locker aus, soweit ich weiß war die SL Version doch nur ein wenig leichter mit dem Luftdämpfer usw....


----------



## sick.boy (26. Juni 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> Welche Modell hast du? Vor oder nach 2007?
> Frage nur weil ich nur beim (ab) 2007 Modell weiß das etwas von der Umlenkwippe abgetragen werden muß (Fox RP 23). Foto kommen noch...
> swuzzi



Ist ein 2007er Stealth !!!


----------



## Rotwild-R.D.S (3. Juli 2012)

Hallo hab da mal ne kurze frage und zwar ich Fahr in meinem Switch sl den RP 3 Dämpfer spricht aber nich so an meine frage mit wieviel Bar fahrt ihr den ich bersönlich Wiege 66kg


----------



## sick.boy (3. Juli 2012)

Hey Swuzzi, warte noch auf Bilder der bearbeiteten Wippe (langsam brennts nämlich)..  

Kann mir noch jemand einen Tipp geben, mit welchen Werkzeug ich da am besten vorwärts komme?


----------



## swuzzi (3. Juli 2012)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Hey Swuzzi, warte noch auf Bilder der bearbeiteten Wippe (langsam brennts nämlich)..
> 
> Kann mir noch jemand einen Tipp geben, mit welchen Werkzeug ich da am besten vorwärts komme?



Hi
Ich hatte einen Bandschleifer glaube ich genommen! Ist nicht viel was runter muß!!!

Sorry, ist irgendwie untergegangen-- wußte nicht ob ich das Bild noch reinstellen soll?!?!
Wird aber erledigt!! Gleich nach der Arbeit!
Gegen 23 Uhr ist es drin...
.........so long
swuzzi


----------



## swuzzi (3. Juli 2012)

...man,man,man
finde kein richtiges  USB Kabel---
Foto 
kommt aber...


----------



## swuzzi (4. Juli 2012)

soooooodele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (4. Juli 2012)

* Hey, vielen Dank !!!! *

Das sieht wirklich nicht so dramatisch aus, muss ich nur noch sehen, wo ich das machen kann, hab nichts wo ich das Bike einspannen kann und nen Bandschleifer auch nicht. 

Gibt`s hier vielleicht jemanden aus dem Raum Nürnberg der mir da helfen könnte??


----------



## swuzzi (4. Juli 2012)

Gibt`s hier vielleicht jemanden aus dem Raum Nürnberg der mir da helfen könnte??[/QUOTE]

Schwesterchen wohnt da... aber ich lieber im Pott!!
Da sind die Wege viel kürzer &  schneller


----------



## sick.boy (10. Juli 2012)

So, der Dämpfer ist jetzt da und jetzt muss in den folgenden Tagen noch etwas an der Wippe gefeilt werden :/ 

Ich möchte mir noch eine leichte Führung von Carbocage bestellen. Hat das 2007er Switch ISCG oder ISCG05 ??? 

Grüße aus Nürnberg


----------



## swuzzi (10. Juli 2012)

ISCG Old


----------



## sick.boy (10. Juli 2012)

Thx !!!!!


----------



## Endosteel (20. Juli 2012)

Hi Leute,

Ist die Einbaulänge des hinteren Dämpfers unabhängig von der jeweiligen Ramengröße nehme ich an oder ? 

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Dämpfer, hatte bisher den Fox DHX 3.0 verbaut und suche jetzt einen dementsprechenden ohne mich in Unkosten stürzen zu müssen. Günstig und gut muss er sein! kann auch gerne das gleiche Modell sein falls jemand von euch seinen gegen einen Luftdämpfer etc. ausgetauscht hat und ihn loswerden will...freue mich über Angebote per PN 

generell was ist eigentlich dich Einbaulänge bei einem 2007er Switch und was könnt ihr empfehlen ?

thx lg Endo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (20. Juli 2012)

EBL: 200x57mm unabhängig von der Rahmengröße.
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Marzocchi Roco TST R im Switch


----------



## dirtyracer (20. Juli 2012)

gibt es hier nen kaufinteressenten an meinem schick sehr gut erhaltenem weißen switch mit diversen teilen?


----------



## deluxeomat (20. Juli 2012)

hey leute, ich habe mal ne frage, und zwar hab ich mir nen gebrauchten switch s3 rahmen gekauft, und der vorbesitzer hat da so nen komisch rock shox sid xc dämpfer eingebaut (168x30mm) nur bin ich völlig überfragt was da für ne orginal dämpferlänge rein muss, ob das mit den 168mm passt oder nicht. weiß da jemand was? weil das teil muss raus! gruß


----------



## swuzzi (20. Juli 2012)

soweit ich weiß....
 150mm (jaja152mm!!!) = 190mm Einbau und 50mm Hub
Switch S1 bis S3 & Sondermodelle!!
Gruß


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Juli 2012)

swuzzi schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß....
> 150mm (jaja152mm!!!) = 190mm Einbau und 50mm Hub
> Switch S1 bis S3 & Sondermodelle!!
> Gruß


----------



## deluxeomat (20. Juli 2012)

seid ihr euch sicher? weil wenn ich ein den hinerbau "auseinander ziehe" so das 190mm platz dazwischen sind sieht das schon iwie komisch aus?! 
vorallem habe ich mir gerade meine umlenkhebel angeschaut und mit bildern verglichen, und iwie sieht das so aus als wäre da die bohrung für den dämpfer etwas tiefer, und schwarz sind sie auch... also glaub ich hat der sack bei dem ich den rahmen gekauft hab, da iwas gebastelt.... und jetzt? wie lang ist denn der dämpfer beim "ur switch"? oder hat zufällig jemand noch ein paar "neuere" hebel rumliegen? eigentlich könnt ich mir da auch ne bohrung setzen, dann passt evtl ein 185mm dämpfer rein, ach kp, nehme gerne ein paar ratschläge an


----------



## mohrstefan (20. Juli 2012)

Ick globe ein paar seiten küber würste fündig .


----------



## swuzzi (21. Juli 2012)

Bohren an der Wippe sehe ich nicht gerade als End-Lösung!!
Ich bleib bei 190er Einbaulänge!!
Soweit ich weiß war die Wippe immer Alu-Natur , nicht schwarz!!
swuzzi


----------



## Soulbrother (22. Juli 2012)

Die Ur-Switch Links sind schwarz eloxiert und die Dämpfermaße betragen bei diesem Modell 165/38mm.Federweg 125mm.

Und ja,wie bereits erwähnt...in das S3 gehört definitiv ein 190/50,8mm Dämpfer und die Links sind alu natur.Federweg 152mm.


----------



## deluxeomat (24. Juli 2012)

sind hauptrahmen und schwinge gleich? weil dann hol ich mir 2neue umlenkhebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (24. Juli 2012)

deluxeomat schrieb:


> sind hauptrahmen und schwinge gleich? weil dann hol ich mir 2neue umlenkhebel



Radsport Kimmerle könnte event. welche haben/besorgen! Aber die Kosten!!!


----------



## rockyrider93 (24. Juli 2012)

schau doch mal nach gebrochenen Rahmen, da verkauft dir sicher jemand ne Schwinge... 
meine krigste nicht
joe


----------



## deluxeomat (25. Juli 2012)

ja, die idee mit dem gebrochenen rahmen hatte ich auch schon, hat zufällig einer einen gebrochenen zuhause rumliegen?


----------



## freiflug (6. August 2012)

im bikemarkt wird gegenwärtig der rahmen verkauft, allerdings schon länger, was mich etwas stutzig macht.

was ist davon zu halten? ist der preis ok?

hier der link

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/23864-rocky-mountain-switch-sl-rahmen-neu-incl-stutze-buchsen

danke.


----------



## sick.boy (6. August 2012)

Sieht gut aus...


----------



## mohrstefan (6. August 2012)

SL ist Leichtbau


----------



## numinisflo (7. August 2012)

freiflug schrieb:


> im bikemarkt wird gegenwärtig der rahmen verkauft, allerdings schon länger, was mich etwas stutzig macht.
> 
> was ist davon zu halten? ist der preis ok?
> 
> ...



Kann man meiner Meinung nach uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Und der Preis für einen neuen Rahmen ist ja wohl sehr gut.



mohrstefan schrieb:


> SL ist Leichtbau



Das SL als Leichtbau zu bezeichnen ist totaler quatsch. War zwar etwas leichter als das "normale", aber Leichtbau ist etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## freiflug (7. August 2012)

mich macht es halt etwas stutzig. der verkäufer wird als gut bewertet, der preis scheint ok zu sein und trotzdem verkauft er den schon eine weile, daher meine frage.


----------



## sick.boy (7. August 2012)

Tja, es kann halt nicht jeder etwas mit so einem "alten" Rahmen anfangen, deshalb würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn der schon eine Weile im Bikemarkt rumsteht... Die meisten möchten halt immer etwas "neues", aber ob das diese krassen (Neu)Preise rechtfertigt??? 

Ich find die Ur-Switches Endgeil     ....und für den Preis wird man kaum was besseres finden (vor allem wenn man den ursprünglichen Verkaufspreis mal heranzieht)... 

Grüße aus Nürnberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (7. August 2012)

Der Verkäufer ist absolut in Ordnung und schon ewig im Forum.

Mein Vorredner hat Recht, es ist einfach mittlerweile ein Youngtimer, für den sich im Moment niemand interessiert. Obwohl das Bike schön ist und gut funktioniert.
Für das Geld einen neuen Rahmen, da kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## mohrstefan (7. August 2012)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Kann man meiner Meinung nach uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Und der Preis für einen neuen Rahmen ist ja wohl sehr gut.
> 
> 
> 
> Das SL als Leichtbau zu bezeichnen ist totaler quatsch. War zwar etwas leichter als das "normale", aber Leichtbau ist etwas völlig anderes.


 Die Rohre/Rahmen ist total auf leichtbau getrimmt.
War so damals !


----------



## Sw!tch (8. August 2012)

SL steht zwar für "superlight", tatsächlich hat Rocky Mountain aber nur den Hauptrahmen um sagenhafte 200g erleichtert.


----------



## freiflug (8. August 2012)

soweit schon mal danke. nach dem was ich gefunden habe, gehört da ein 190er dämpfer rein. gibt es eine möglichkeit einen größeren zu fahren um auf 170 mm federweg vorne und hinten zu kommen oder verändert sich die geometrie zu nachteilig


----------



## Sw!tch (8. August 2012)

Zu nachteilig, 170mm vorne und Stahlfeder hinten fährt sich aber sehr ausgeglichen.


----------



## dirtpaw (8. August 2012)

erst mal danke für das Lob an meine Person. Geht ja um meinen Rahmen. Es ist zwar richtig, dass er schon "ewig" im bikemarkt steht, doch wer genau liest, wird feststellen, dass es mehr als einen zum verkauf gab und das jetzt der letzte ist. SL steht für "superlight" was aber eher relativ zu sehen ist. Leichter als ein normales Switch. "Absoluter Leichtbau" is eine mehr als ...... Aussage von Forums-Theoretikern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (8. August 2012)

freiflug schrieb:


> soweit schon mal danke. nach dem was ich gefunden habe, gehört da ein 190er dämpfer rein. gibt es eine möglichkeit einen größeren zu fahren um auf 170 mm federweg vorne und hinten zu kommen oder verändert sich die geometrie zu nachteilig



Ein längerer Dämpfer wird dir die Geometrie vermutlich ziemlich versauen. Das macht wohl nur mit veränderten Links Sinn, falls man in diesem Zusammenhang überhaupt davon sprechen kann.
Der Federweg des Switch reicht doch völlig aus.



dirtpaw schrieb:


> erst mal danke für das Lob an meine Person. Geht ja um meinen Rahmen. Es ist zwar richtig, dass er schon "ewig" im bikemarkt steht, doch wer genau liest, wird feststellen, dass es mehr als einen zum verkauf gab und das jetzt der letzte ist. SL steht für "superlight" was aber eher relativ zu sehen ist. Leichter als ein normales Switch. "Absoluter Leichtbau" is eine mehr als ...... Aussage von Forums-Theoretikern




Mein ehemaliges, absolutes Leichtbau Switch hat viele Aufenthalte im Bikepark und einige Urlaube am Gardasee und in Bozen ausgehalten und ich weiß, dass es auch heute noch am Leben ist.


----------



## freiflug (8. August 2012)

ich fahre gegenwärtig ein ghost was ein paar jahre als ist mit 145 mm vorne und hinten. sicher ist ein rm damit nicht zu vergleichen, aber im moment fehlt mir der  "fortschritt" zur anschaffung, da beide vom federweg her ähnlich sind, wenn auch vom image her nicht vergleichbar.

@dirtpaw

meine fragen sollen nicht negativ für dich sein, ich grübel nur gegenwärtig noch, was ich in zukunft für ein rad aufbaue und dein rahmen ist schon verlockend


----------



## Soulbrother (8. August 2012)

Ein SUPERLIGHT-Switch,welches trotz 100Kg-Last Touren und Parkeinsätze klaglos überstanden hatte...









... längerer Dämpfer im Switch ist Käse


----------



## dirtpaw (8. August 2012)

@ freiflug: "Fortschritt" bzw. das was das Marketing dafür verkauft ist eben zu 90% nur Marketing. Ich fahre relativ viele alte und neue bikes. U.a. das Swich SL in zwei Aufbauversionen. Darunter ist natürlich auch aktuelle Ware. Mein Lieblingsbike ist ein 2002er Rocky Pipeline (mit aktuellen Anbauteilen). Wichtig bei einem Rahmen ist, gute Qualität, gute Geo, mit allen aktuellen Standards kompatibel, gefallen sollte er auch...der Rest......
happy trails


----------



## sick.boy (10. August 2012)

@freiflug 

also wie isses jetzt

Holst Du Dir nun einen der letzten handgeschweißten kanadischen Freeride Klassiker mit den Rocky Mountains im Logo oder nicht ???


----------



## freiflug (10. August 2012)

weiß ich noch nicht, er rennt ja nicht weg und wenn doch, gratuliere ich dem neuen besitzer. der rahmen steht noch einem hot chilie hardtail mit alter bergman gabel gegenüber wo ich mich entscheiden darf.

warum die frage?


----------



## sick.boy (10. August 2012)

..weil Du uns hier gefragt hast? 

Außerdem würde es mich freuen zu wissen, dass da draußen wieder ein alter Klassiker zum Leben erweckt wird um das zu tun wofür er geschaffen wurde...


----------



## rockyrider93 (12. August 2012)

Sl bezieht sich beim Switch wohl auf die Ausstattung.
Ich kenn zwar nicht die Ausstattungen vom 2005er normalen Switch, aber ich denke dass da schwerere und Bikeparktauglichere Teile drin sind.
An meinem Switch Sl ist mittlerweile nur noch der Rahmen original, weil die Teile den Bikepark nicht überlebt haben, der Rahmen macht aber super mit.


Joe


----------



## mohrstefan (12. August 2012)

Sw!tch schrieb:


> SL steht zwar für "superlight", tatsächlich hat Rocky Mountain aber nur den Hauptrahmen um sagenhafte 200g erleichtert.


 http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/mountainbikes/rocky-mountain-switch-sl.40252.2.htm


----------



## Sw!tch (13. August 2012)

"mit Luftdämpfer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightmonkey (20. August 2012)

Hallo,


Würde gerne ne 2-fach Kurbel mit Kettenführung fahren. Welche Achsenlänge / Standarts kann ich verbauen Irgendwelch Empfehlungen hierzu?

THX schonmal.

Edit: ein "SL"

Grüße
Chris


----------



## der FLY (21. August 2012)

Hiho, 
ich habe vor nem guten Monat einen ´04er Switch SL Rahmen erstanden und ihn aufgebaut mit dem was ich auf die schnelle da hatte: mit 200 x 57mm Fox Dämpfer und ner ´07er 66... Ich muss sagen dass die Gabel für nen Freerider dann schon etwas steil steht, aber ich bin auch nur mein Last mit 122mm Heck und 160er Gabel gewohnt...
Das Fahrgefühl war aber außerordentlich geil!!! War hier im Harz auf den Hometrails unterwegs aber habs nicht in nem Park getestet. Werde den Rahmen aber wohl wieder veräußern...
Zum einen bin ich vertikal benachteiligt und ich muss leider sagen, dass der Rocky-Rahmen der in S immernoch 16,5 Zoll groß ist, für mich bei dem Federweg zu hoch ist.
24er wollt ich nun nicht fahren 
Zum anderen ist mein Last recht massiv und wenn ich mit dem Finger an den SL-Rahmen schnipse wird mir ganz flau im Bauch ^^ klingt in etwa wie eine Cola-Dose.
Der Rahmen wird sicher halten aber mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf kann ich damit keinen echten Spaß haben.
Werd mir übern Winter nen Freerider aufbauen für die nächste Saison...


----------



## mohrstefan (21. August 2012)

der FLY schrieb:


> Hiho,
> ich habe vor nem guten Monat einen ´04er Switch SL Rahmen erstanden und ihn aufgebaut mit dem was ich auf die schnelle da hatte: mit 200 x 57mm Fox Dämpfer und ner ´07er 66... Ich muss sagen dass die Gabel für nen Freerider dann schon etwas steil steht, aber ich bin auch nur mein Last mit 122mm Heck und 160er Gabel gewohnt...
> Das Fahrgefühl war aber außerordentlich geil!!! War hier im Harz auf den Hometrails unterwegs aber habs nicht in nem Park getestet. Werde den Rahmen aber wohl wieder veräußern...
> Zum einen bin ich vertikal benachteiligt und ich muss leider sagen, dass der Rocky-Rahmen der in S immernoch 16,5 Zoll groß ist, für mich bei dem Federweg zu hoch ist.
> ...


 RMX sonst NIX


----------



## der FLY (21. August 2012)

Hast du mal ´n´Euro?  oder ne Hand voll Scheine?
ich muss halt schaun was ich für den Switch bekomme, und was ich mir dann leisten kann...
Fürs Erste bin ich froh dass ich mein Last wieder aufgebaut und nicht gleich vertickt hab  
Auf jeden Fall brauch ich einen Rahmen mit ab 180mm Federweg und mit ausreichend Sackfreiheit für kurze Beine XD


----------



## sick.boy (22. August 2012)

So, Luftdämpfer ist drin, Clavicula und Carbocage montiert, fehlen nur noch die neuen Bremsen und mein neuer LRS ist Heute endlich eingetroffen 

Gewichtsreduktion müsste bei über 4KG liegen (bin schon sehr gespannt)...

*...wenn alles klar geht, rollt das Baby gegen Ende der Woche wieder, - Bilder folgen* 

Chris King/ Speedhub/ ZTR Flow EX/ Sapim Superspokes

Gewicht Vorderrad inkl. Yellowtape & Ventil genau 888 Gramm


----------



## rockyrider93 (22. August 2012)

Die nabe sieht ja ganz schön martialisch aus, rückst du das Gewicht vom Hinterrad auch raus?

Mal noch ne Frage:
Ich hab mir die letzten Wochen eine Mavic Deetraks Laufradsatz gekauft.
Ist das Normal, dass das nur mit einer m8 Schraube ohne Unterlegscheibe etc. festgeschraubt wird.
Schon beim ersten mal festziehen war der ganze Lack ab, da wo die Schraube sitzt, und ich will nicht, dass mir die Schraube den Rahmen zerstört.

Jonas


----------



## Jendo (22. August 2012)

Sehr interessantes Upgrade! Da bin ich mal auf ein Bild vom aufgebauten Radl gespannt.
Viel Spaß,
Jendo


----------



## sick.boy (22. August 2012)

Gewicht Hinterrad: 2524 Gramm

Altes Gewicht mit Spank 40AL und DT Speichen: 3173 Gramm


----------



## neikless (22. August 2012)

OMG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (23. August 2012)

Yes Sir


----------



## mohrstefan (23. August 2012)

Da sind wier aber mal gespannt/voller erwartung


----------



## sick.boy (23. August 2012)

Endgeil! Fertig!! 

15,59 KG (fahrfertig & robust) 

Geupdatete Parts: 

FOX FLOAT CTD Boost Valve Kashima (der Dicke)
THM Clavicula DH Alutech
Reverse Light Star 212 / kenne Leute die die außer mir auch im B.Park und Dirtjump fahren, bisher keine Probleme  (für die Skeptiker)
Carbocage FR Guide
Reverse Kettenblatt 38T
HOPE EVO RACE M4 + 180er
HOPE EVO RACE X2 + 160er
Monkeybone statt Speedbone (Rohloff)
ZTR FLOW EX mit Superspoke Speichen
(Tubelessbetrieb also fallen die Schläuche auch weg)

Wenn ich noch mal ein wenig über hab, kommt noch der Megaforce2, der Schmolke DH Riser, leichterer Sattel + Stange sowie ein Tune DC17 dazu, womit die 15KG unterschritten werden müssten 


Bilder folgen (sobald ich dazu komme)

PS. die Decals sind auch schon von den Felgen runter...


----------



## neikless (23. August 2012)

los zeig es ich zitter schon ... kann nicht sagen ob vor Vorfreude,Skepsis, Aufregung oder Angst
vielleicht täuscht mich ja mein Kopfkino aber parts wie rohloff geht mMn eigentlich gar nicht in AM-endruo/Fr bereich


----------



## sick.boy (24. August 2012)

neikless schrieb:


> vielleicht täuscht mich ja mein Kopfkino aber parts wie rohloff geht mMn eigentlich gar nicht in AM-endruo/Fr bereich



Ohh doch, dass  geht sogar sehr gut..  

Wenn Du mal ne Runde damit drehen würdest, wärst Du mit Sicherheit überzeugt! Von der Gewichtsverteilung her passt`s bei mir auch 1A.. 

So und jetzt gibt`s die Bilder vom neuen Alten


----------



## bestmove (24. August 2012)

Très chic 
Hast du die Wippen für den Dämpfer bearbeiten müssen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (24. August 2012)

Ja, die ganze übliche Prozedur.. Ein Dremel stand mir dabei tatkräftig zur Seite


----------



## neikless (24. August 2012)

Hättest du den Dämpfer nicht einfach anders rum einbauen können ?
Sehr ordentlich aufgebaut auch wenn die partauswahl nicht meine wäre, dir muss es taugen und du bist ja scheinbar mehr als häppy 
Hatte auch mal ein stealth Switch genial !!!


----------



## sick.boy (24. August 2012)

Hatte ich anfangs so gemacht, jedoch hing der Hebel des Dämpfers dann ziemlich fest und man konnte ihn nicht mehr richtig Bedienen


----------



## mohrstefan (24. August 2012)

Ohne Worte 
Ich meine halt nut mit dem Rrrrrrohlof im HR , bisschl hecklastig du nimmst dem Bike seine ganze verspieltheit ,und ob der Dämpfer eine gute wahl ist naja mußt du wissen auf jeden fall ein HINGUCKER


----------



## chickenwayrider (14. September 2012)

Schickes Teil! Das mit dem Dämpfer finde ich echt interessant, biste zufrieden damit? Wieviel Material muss denn da runter von den Wippen?
Falls meins nicht weggeht (steht gerade im Bikemarkt) wäre das ne überlegung wert!

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...o-tubes-ztr-flow-laufradsatz-etc-bestes-gebot


----------



## sick.boy (16. September 2012)

Bin mit dem Dämpfer bis jetzt zufriedener als ich dachte. Funktioniert echt fein, auch bei härteren Einsätzen.. 

Das Material was runter muss hält sich in Grenzen. Habe mich mit einem Dremel (mit ziemlich grobem Metallaufsatz) ein Stück rangesetzt und mich so nach und nach vorgearbeitet. Habe mir Zeit gelassen damit das ganze hinterher auch schön sauber aussieht, Zeitaufwand belief sich so auf eine Stunde. Hab dann gleich nochmal schwarz nachlackiert, jetzt schaut es aus als wäre es von Werk so  

In Deiner Anzeige schreibst Du das Bike ist nicht zu verschenken, bei 2000,- Euro`s tust Du`s aber..  Meinst Du mit nem anderen Bike fährt man besser? Glaub eher nicht, das Rocky war seinerzeit in der Freeride Testsieger und hatte die volle Punktzahl eingefahren, überleg`s dir


----------



## chickenwayrider (16. September 2012)

Zum Preis: Sagen wir mal so ich glaub die ganzen Leute die ein Freeride Bike suchen werden bei nem Switch (vermutlich aus unwissenheit ;-) ) eher selten schwach weil sie von sämtlichen günstigen aber "neueren" Kisten im Bikemarkt überschwemmt werden. 
Vermute so viele Rocky liebhaber wird es nicht geben...  

Bin mit dem Bike echt zufrieden keine Frage! Ist ne echte Granate das Teil! Aber ich glaube Rocky baut immernoch Bikes auf denen man sich wohlfühlt ;-)
Bin mir wie gesagt nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich mich davon trenne oder das Switch noch ein bisschen weiter aufmotze. Würde vielleicht jetzt ne Nummer größer nehmen (aber natürlich bei Rocky bleiben!)


----------



## bestmove (17. September 2012)

sick.boy schrieb:


> ... Meinst Du mit nem anderen Bike fährt man besser? Glaub eher nicht, das Rocky war seinerzeit in der Freeride Testsieger und hatte die volle Punktzahl eingefahren, überleg`s dir


Da ist wohl was dran ... hier nochmal zur Erinnerung.


----------



## chickenwayrider (17. September 2012)

Mal so zum Vergleich ist jemand von euch schonmal das neue Flatline gefahen?
Ich  bin mit meinem Switch echt top zufrieden und ihr habt ja auch alle  Recht! Aber wenn ich jetzt das switch weiter tune kommt das vom preis  gesehen fast genauso hin als wenn ich das switch verkaufe und n neues  bike nehme. Wobei ich dann kein Switch mehr hätte  aber dafür vielleicht was anderes schönes  Immer dieses hin und her...


----------



## neikless (17. September 2012)

opfer nicht das switch !
das switch würde ich niemals gegen ein flatline tauschen !

ich habe den Wechsel vom RMX zum Flatline sehr bereut, (hatte auch ein switch 2007)
und wieder zurückgewechselt, mir fehlte das agile spassige Fahrverhalten von RMX und Switch ...

wenn du das switch magst wirst du mit dem flatline nicht glücklich , befürchte ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chickenwayrider (17. September 2012)

Welches Flatline hattest du denn? Das ganz verdellte oder oder das aktuelle?
Werd mir das von meinem Kumpel mal ausborgen müssen, dann weiß ich ja ob ich doch lieber beim Switch bleibe. Aber auf Wurzelpassagen bügelt der alles platt mit dem Gerät... Fand ich schon beeindruckend, deshalb auch die Überlegung zu wechseln.


----------



## bestmove (17. September 2012)

Hatte auch mal ein Flatline, das ist die reinste Bügelmaschine. Aber die Wendiigkeit ist gegenüber einem Switch, dem Flatline komplett abhanden gekommen. Wie es beim aktuellen Flatline aussieht weiß ich nicht aber ich befürchte ähnliches. Würde sagen Freerider trifft Downhiller


----------



## captainz3 (17. September 2012)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Bin mit dem Dämpfer bis jetzt zufriedener als ich dachte. Funktioniert echt fein, auch bei härteren Einsätzen..
> 
> Das Material was runter muss hält sich in Grenzen. Habe mich mit einem Dremel (mit ziemlich grobem Metallaufsatz) ein Stück rangesetzt und mich so nach und nach vorgearbeitet. Habe mir Zeit gelassen damit das ganze hinterher auch schön sauber aussieht, Zeitaufwand belief sich so auf eine Stunde. Hab dann gleich nochmal schwarz nachlackiert, jetzt schaut es aus als wäre es von Werk so
> 
> In Deiner Anzeige schreibst Du das Bike ist nicht zu verschenken, bei 2000,- Euro`s tust Du`s aber..  Meinst Du mit nem anderen Bike fährt man besser? Glaub eher nicht, das Rocky war seinerzeit in der Freeride Testsieger und hatte die volle Punktzahl eingefahren, überleg`s dir



Ich glaube, dass Ihr Euch von den Wertvorstellungen Eurer switch verabschieden müsst.
Zumindest die, die ich stetig in ebay beobachte gehen zu weit geringeren Preisen weg. Das letzte 2007er 2.0er Modell mit durchschnittlicher Ausstattung und top gepflegt ging für 800,-  über den "Tresen".

Ein stealth mit bos Gabel wird seit sicherlich einem Jahr dort immer mal wieder wie Sauerbier angeboten. Anfangs glaube ich zu 2100,-  und nun für 1500,-. Gekauft hat es noch keiner.

Der Angesprochene Test aus der Freeride ist von 2006. Viele von denjenigen, die heute einen Freerider suchen kennen den Test wohl noch nicht mal mehr.
Mir persönlich gefällt gerade das Stealth aber auch noch ganz gut....


----------



## gobo (17. September 2012)

aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind kann man die heutigen freerider nicht mit den teilen aus 2004-2007 vergleichen!
hab selber ein switch sl und nutze dieses als enduro bike und muß sagen das da schon ein gravierender unterschied ist zb. zum scott voltage!!
bin zwar noch nie eins mit 178mm am heck gefahren aber zur 152mm variante kann der unterschie nicht all zu groß sein?!


----------



## sick.boy (17. September 2012)

captainz3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass Ihr Euch von den Wertvorstellungen Eurer switch verabschieden mÃ¼sst.
> Zumindest die, die ich stetig in ebay beobachte gehen zu weit geringeren Preisen weg. Das letzte 2007er 2.0er Modell mit durchschnittlicher Ausstattung und top gepflegt ging fÃ¼r 800,- â¬ Ã¼ber den "Tresen".
> 
> Ein stealth mit bos Gabel wird seit sicherlich einem Jahr dort immer mal wieder wie Sauerbier angeboten. Anfangs glaube ich zu 2100,- â¬ und nun fÃ¼r 1500,-. Gekauft hat es noch keiner.
> ...



Mit "unter Wert" meine ich, was kostet ein "vergleichbares" (neueres) Bike im Gegensatz und fÃ¤hrt dieses dann besser?? 

Ich glaube nicht, dass in den letzten 5 Jahren so eine Evolution stattgefunden hat, dass ich mit einem Rahmen von 2012 schon nicht mehr treten muss und ich mit dem Bike "spÃ¼rbar" besser unterwegs bin. FÃ¼r mich ist das alles nur ein einziger Marketing-Gag, wie mit Tapered Steuerrohren und Hydrogeformten Rahmen, die wahrscheinlich einen geringeren Luftwiderstand aufweisen  

Ich denke die Hersteller sind dazu gezwungen jedes Jahr etwas Neues zu bringen, weil`s halt jeder macht und die Geldmaschine am laufen gehalten werden muss! Ich glaub auch das in `nem Blindtest keiner merken wÃ¼rde, ob ein DÃ¤mpfer von Manitou, Fox oder sonstwas (und sonstwas fÃ¼r einem Jahr) im Bike steckt (BilligdÃ¤mpfer ausgeschlossen)  ... Wetten?


----------



## bestmove (17. September 2012)

Einziger Punkt ist die andere Geo, der tiefere Schwerpunkt bei neuen Modellen (Slayer, Flatline) was auch sehr geil kommt.


----------



## captainz3 (17. September 2012)

o.K. dann sind wir uns ja mehr als einig. 
Mein Kommentar war nur bezogen auf den Preis gemeint.
Ansonsten bin ich mit sick.boy 1:1 d'accord.

Am Rahmen allein kann man tatsächlich in der kurzen Zeit keine weitgehenden Veränderungen erwarten. Tiefer Schwerpunkt ist eine Sache des persönlichen Interesses, da es meistens auch mit weniger Bodenfreiheit verbunden ist und somit zumindest zum vielseitigen Freeride bzw. Enduro-fahren aus meiner Sicht eher schlechter. Sollte das Gewicht des Rahmens weiter reduziert sein/werden, habe ich auch je nach Anwendungsbereich teilweise ein schlechtes Gefühl.

Die Innovationen kommen nach meinem Gefühl eher durch die neuen Anbauteile bzw. deren sinnvoller, zweckorientierter Kombination mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## Giuliano.B (17. September 2012)

Ich hatte mal ein 2004er Switch SL. Ich hätte gerne wieder genau den Rahmen und dann als Oldschool Rocky zum Endurofahren aufgebaut ;(


----------



## chickenwayrider (26. September 2012)

Malzeit, also ich hab inzwischen mal ne Probefahrt im Bikepark mit dem Flatline (2011) von meinem Kumpel gemacht.
Kann nur sagen das ist ne mega Rakete, schluckt alles weg und man hängt gleich schon in Angriffsposition drauf 
Allerdings muss ich auch sagen das ding ist echt lang (Gr. L und mein Switch ist Gr. S) und doch auch echt "träge" im vergleich zu meinem kleinen Switch. Wo man mitm Switch nochmal lässig n Whip raushaut muss man sich da aufm Flatline echt anstrengen.

Allerdings war die Strecke in Braunlage dann so abgerockt dass ich mir die hintere Felge zerschossen habe als ich zum "Tiefflug" angesetzt habe.
Son paar Reserven hätte ich gerne noch bei meinem Tempo allerdings muss ich sagen dass viele Strecken nicht so fertig sind wie diese.
In Saalbach war alles entspannt mitm Switch.
Mehr Federweg mit dem geilen Fahrverhalten vom Switch wirds aber leider nicht geben 
Ich hätte gern ein FLITCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (26. September 2012)

Norco truax 
Kona entourage
Orange patriot
...


----------



## bestmove (26. September 2012)

Bist du das Truax schon gefahren? Kommt mir wie ein 180er Slayer vor


----------



## gobo (26. September 2012)

scott voltage!!


----------



## neikless (27. September 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Bist du das Truax schon gefahren? Kommt mir wie ein 180er Slayer vor



nur mal probe gerollt, aber denke passt - bigger slayer !


----------



## bestmove (10. Oktober 2012)

Seit ihr schon mal einen FOX RC4 im letzten Switch (Baujahr 06/07) gefahren? Passt das Ding da rein?


----------



## RootZ (11. Oktober 2012)

tach.....

da ich auch nen stolzer besitzer eines rocky mountain 3.0 bin wollt ich mal fragen ob es sich noch lohnt geld in das teil zu investieren ?? 

zutaten z.Z: 66rc..vivid air (neu)... Gustav M rest raceface  .. achja gefühlte 3 zentner double track laufräder hinten 24"...


da das jute stück schon so einige blanke stellen von den schlaltzüge und  co aufweisst wollt ich den rahmen neu Pulverbeschichten lassen... und  eigentlich alles was ausgenudelt ist neu machen 

als parts würd ich gern ne boxxer WC (Die 66rc war seit 5 jahren nicht mehr in der wartung )
Shinmano Zee kurbel/bremsen und irgendnen neue Laufradsatz der leichter ist wie die Double Klotz Klumpen ( 400 etwa) einbauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gobo (11. Oktober 2012)

wieso soll sich das nicht mehr lohnen???
es wäre doch schön diese schönheiten weiter in den parks o.ä zu sehen von daher,NEUAUFBAU!!!
nur bitte keine dc montieren das passt irgendwie nicht so zum switch!
was die lr angeht auf jedenfall was leichteres drauf machen und die 66 zum service geben.
würde den rahmen nicht pulvern sondern stellen ausbesseren.wenn du nen guten lacker hast kann der die ungefäre farbe finden und dann siehste auch keinen unterschied.hatte das damals auch bei meinem rmx gemacht und ich muß sagen das teil sah aus wie neu!!
der hatte den rahmen damals mit einer art "offroad klarlack" versiegelt welcher wohl was dicker ist als norm. klarlack.


----------



## Gnikder (11. Oktober 2012)

bestmove schrieb:


> Da ist wohl was dran ... hier nochmal zur Erinnerung.


Wie da passt ein Flaschenhalter rein. 
Beim 16,5" aber nicht.


----------



## swuzzi (12. Oktober 2012)

Jup,der Halter passt!
Nur leider eine 0.25ml Dose hat darin platz.Und die auch für unterwegs nur zum anschauen----denn die bekommste kaum rausgezogen ohne am Unterrrohr Kratzer zu verursachen!!
Was haben die sich dabei gedacht!


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Oktober 2012)

Da hatte ich seinerzeit diese Variante .
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...cb9b9/s/Procraft-Sideclip-Flaschenhalter.html
habe ich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen,bei interesse .


----------



## Gnikder (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe nicht mal diese Option!


----------



## swuzzi (12. Oktober 2012)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Da hatte ich seinerzeit diese Variante .
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...cb9b9/s/Procraft-Sideclip-Flaschenhalter.html
> habe ich auch noch irgendwo rumfliegen,bei interesse .



Hey,der war gut der Link!!
Würde aber auch deinen nehmen,falls du ihn nicht mehr benötigst und er silber ist oder rot?!Schwarz geht uch!!
swuzzi


----------



## mohrstefan (12. Oktober 2012)

funste Prima !!


----------



## nightmonkey (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

weiß von euch jemand wo man den Adapter für den oben zu sehenden Rahmen zur Umwerfermontage herbekommt?

Sind wohl zwei Frästeile.

Wenn irgendjemand diese über hat, ich nehm sie sofort


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Oktober 2012)

Probier mal 
Radsport-kimmerle


----------



## nightmonkey (25. Oktober 2012)

Danke für den Tipp, mal schauen was sich ergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geminifreak (4. November 2012)

.


----------



## Lazybiken (10. November 2012)

Mein neu aufgebautes Switch.


----------



## RootZ (19. November 2012)

vorher im hässlichen rot wo der lack schon abgepellt ist gibst hier dat neue   muss nur noch bmo mit den teilen inne pötte kommen


----------



## rockyrider93 (19. November 2012)

Hat was der rahmen

Ich erwarte noch Fotos vom fertigen Bike.

joe


----------



## RootZ (23. November 2012)

fast geschafft aber nur fast  ...Verbaut sind: ne Code R (nicht ganz fertig die honks von BMO haben für die gabel kein adapter geschickt, obwohl bestellt & lustigerweise die lenkerklemmungen auch vergessen ... kommt morgen dann)  ne Zee kurbel mit truvativ x0 Guard .. ne Atlas Stealthbar + Raceface Diabolus D2 vorbau, saint shifter + schaltung... fehlen nur noch die Deemax Felgen und ne Totem (die gibt es dann vom weinachtsman bzw doppelten gehalt  )
*
*


----------



## rockyrider93 (25. November 2012)

Totem?  waaaat,  lass doch die schöne Gabel drin, keine könnt farblich und vom einsatzbereicht besser passen(ist ne 66 oder?)

Hast du den Rahmen eig. selbst lackiert oder lacken lassen?
joe


----------



## RootZ (27. November 2012)

die schÃ¶ne gabel ist schwerer wie ne alte boxxer   rahmen hab ich in hannover sandstrahlen/pulverbeschichten lassen fÃ¼r 80â¬ .. der lackierer hat auf jeden fall top arbeit geleistet fÃ¼r den preis  ... nirgends lack drin gewesen wo keiner rein soll


----------



## Lock3 (10. Dezember 2012)

ein Rocky in freier Wildbahn


----------



## Dirty Rufus (12. Dezember 2012)

Pssst es ruht sich aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burninghead (15. Februar 2013)

Hallo an alle Switch-Fans,

ich hätte da mal ein vielleicht etwas ungewöhnliches Anliegen.
Ich hab ein altes Switch SL und würde das gern im klassischen Rocky Mountain Team Design (mit den Ahorn-Blättern) lackieren lassen.

Wäre es möglich, dass mir einer der Besitzer eines entsprechenden Rahmens ein paar Detailfotos davon zukommen lässt, quasi die Rundumansicht von Ober- und Unterrohr? Die Vorlage bau ich mir dann selbst und mach sie für meinen Lackierer plottfertig. Wäre echt toll, wenn ihr mir helfen könnt.

Das fertige Rad wird dann natürlich hier im Thread gepostet ;-)

Vielen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße

Ron


----------



## rockyrider93 (20. März 2013)

ich hab die letzten Tage mal mein Rad auseinandergenommen und da ist mir unter anderem aufgefallen, dass die Dämpferbuchsen und die Gleitlager vom dämpfer am Ende sind.
Ich hätte das gleich mal mit einem Service Verbunden, lohnt es sich für so nen alten Dämpfer oder gleich nen neuen.
Im Momtent ist ein DHX 4 eingebaut, schon mindestens 3 Jahre alt vllt auch schon 8 Jahre.
Passt in das Rad auch ein Roco ohne Ausgleichsbehälter oder lieber beim DHX bleiben? Wenn DHX, lieber ein neuer oder Service machen lassen?
Ich fahr viel und schnell Trails und ein bisschen im Bikepark, bin bisher mit dem DHX sehr gut zurchtgekommen, aber das Gewicht von einem Roco lockt schon
gruß Joe


----------



## mohrstefan (20. März 2013)

Wenn der DHX passt Feder usw,behalte das Teil und lass ein neuen Service machen !!
Und du hast wieder einen NEUEN FOX


----------



## bestmove (20. März 2013)

und wenn du auf Gewicht stehst ... Titanfeder?!


----------



## swuzzi (20. März 2013)

......never change a running system....

SERVICE


----------



## rockyrider93 (20. März 2013)

Puuuh Titanfeder irgendwie ist das glaub ich momentan noch nicht drin, beim Abi verdient man keine Kohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (20. März 2013)

Schicke das Teil hier hin http://www.jl-racing-suspension.com/%C3%BCber-jl-racing-suspension/ lassen wier auch alles  machen ,günstig,schnell und sehr gut !!


----------



## swuzzi (20. März 2013)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Schicke das Teil hier hin http://www.jl-racing-suspension.com/%C3%BCber-jl-racing-suspension/ lassen wier auch alles  machen ,günstig,schnell und sehr gut !!



Alternativ:
... such dir einen netten User hier im Forum...

damit habe "ich" gute Erfahrungen gemacht....!!


----------



## rockyrider93 (21. März 2013)

@swuzzi

Das war beim Service auch mein Plan, die Leute scheinen sich auszukennen und ist mit 85 inkl. Material doch billiger.
Ich glaub das ich in meinem Bastelrad keinen Unterschied zwischen getunt und ungetuntem Dämpfer spür

Wenns wieder läuft kommen noch Bilder, hat sich doch einiges wieder getan.

gruß Joe


----------



## Switchy (25. März 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde,

hat einer von euch evtl schonmal die chance oder möglichkeit gehabt in einem '06 oder '07 switch einen cane creek DBair zu verbauen?
Die Frage wäre ist es überhaupt möglich den ohne zu Fräsen oder zu Feilen in das Switch zu bekommen. Da der Dämpfer ja so dick baut.

Greetz Switchy


----------



## swuzzi (26. März 2013)

swuzzi schrieb:


> ......never change a running system....


----------



## Lock3 (26. März 2013)

steht zum Verkauf (Dame will auch ein Freeridehardtail)


----------



## Nasum (26. März 2013)

Fett, mir gefallen zwar keine Spacertürme aber das ist nicht wild weil es FETT ist. Schöner Aufbau


----------



## Lock3 (26. März 2013)

danke, Spacerturm wurde drangelassen, da mit verschiedenen Lenkerbreiten/Höhen herumprobiert wurde und wieso vor dem Verkauf noch entfernen, evtl. kann der Nächste ja einen langen Schaft auch gut gebrauchen!


----------



## bestmove (27. März 2013)

Das ist das was man fürs Switch auf Kugellager-express.de bekommt:
(Links original / rechts Kugellager-express)







Würde wohl gehen aber ich glaube das möchte ich nicht verwenden.


----------



## rockyrider93 (27. März 2013)

ist schon krass was man für ein komplettes Lagerset bezahlt.
Ich hab meine Lager mal geöffnet den Rost rausgekratzt und gefettet, läuft deutlich besser.
Mal schaun wie lang das hält, ich hatte nicht den Eindruck, die Dichtungen oder so was kaputt gemacht zu haben.

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (25. April 2013)

Die SKF Lager sehen genauso aus, What shells. Noch rechtzeitig zur Parksaison fertig geworden


----------



## swuzzi (26. April 2013)

bestmove schrieb:


> Das ist das was man fürs Switch auf Kugellager-express.de bekommt:
> (Links original / rechts Kugellager-express)
> 
> 
> ...



find ich auch!!
Mich würden die Lager ohne Lippendichting interessieren-mit Blick auf den Inhalt/Kugeln!!
Ist die Kugelgröße/Anzahl bei beiden Lagern gleich?
Dank swuzzi


----------



## Switchy (28. April 2013)

Der aktuelle Stand von meinem.


----------



## Switchy (28. April 2013)

hmm.. So sollte das Bild eigentlich nicht rein. Wie konnte man denn das Bild nochmal aus dem mtb.news Album hier hochladen?


----------



## Switchy (28. April 2013)




----------



## mohrstefan (28. April 2013)

das sowas  immer im Keller vorsichhinwegetieren muß


----------



## bestmove (28. April 2013)

Sehr geil  ein schwarzer Bash würde glaube ich noch besser kommen.
Passt der Dämpfer da ohne weiteres rein oder musstest du Hand anlegen?


----------



## Switchy (29. April 2013)

Der Dämpfer passt ohne das man was Bearbeiten muss ohne Probleme rein. Es war eher so das dort wo ich dacht das es eng wird ist recht viel platz. Aber am Ausgleichsbehälter wird es dann doch knapp aber es ist noch Luft. =)

Hand anlegen würde bei mir nie in frage kommen. ^^ ich mag es nicht an meinem Rahmen Material abzutragen wo es vom Hersteller nicht vorgesehen ist.. =)

Aber ich merk die Gemeinde der Switch besitzer hier wird auch immer kleiner. ^^

To do wäre noch:

Bremse: Hope Tech evo V4 evtl mit innenbelüfteten Scheiben
Pedale: Hope in Gold
Bashguard: weißer oder schwarzer Race Face Bash
Steuersatz: Schwarzer King
Laufräder überarbeiten: ZTR Flow auf King in Gold (wäre eine der ideen)
Umwerfer: XTR oder XT
Eines der Großen to do's wäre dann evtl mal ne neue Gabel. Fox 36 in weiß. Aber die 66 läuft immernoch wie am ersten Tag..^^


----------



## bestmove (29. April 2013)

swuzzi schrieb:


> find ich auch!!
> Mich würden die Lager ohne Lippendichting interessieren-mit Blick auf den Inhalt/Kugeln!!
> Ist die Kugelgröße/Anzahl bei beiden Lagern gleich?
> Dank swuzzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swuzzi (30. April 2013)

bestmove schrieb:


>



Super Dank für das Foto "bestmove"!
Das rechte Lager sieht mir doch etwas hochwertiger aus, wegen der dickeren,äußeren Schale!
Anzahl und Größe der Kugeln scheint ja gleich zu sein.
Was sagen die Kenner?

swuzzi


----------



## Fliegenfänger (9. Mai 2013)

Wenn jemand die 2 Alustücke welche man zur Montage eines Umwerfers braucht über hat bitte PN an mich. Suche die Teile da ich gerne in die Vorzüge eines zusätzlichen kleinen Kettenblattes kommen will. Passend für ein altes Switch mit 150mm Federweg, über den Preis wird man sich sicher einig. Danke


----------



## swuzzi (10. Mai 2013)

Hi
U-Adapter liegt bei mir rum,nur leider nicht zum abgeben!!
Aber wenn du ihn brauchst um ihn nachfräsen zu lassen kann ich ihn dir gerne mal ausleihen!!
swuzzi
Ps:"Radsport Kimmerle" ???


----------



## mountydb (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Hätte noch eine Frage an euch.

Hab mir ein Switch SL als "Enduro" aufgebaut. mit nem RP2 und einer 36er Talas.  RH 19,5" Kann ich die Uphillperformance des Bikes noch etwas verbessern? Das Gewicht ist nicht unbedingt ein Problem. Hab eigentlich eh schon den RF evolve DH in 70mm als Vorbau aber trotz auf 100mm abgesenkter Gabel steigt das Bike doch an steilen Anstiegen leicht auf. Sonst liebe ich das Bike vorallem auf Trails ein Traum.
Fahr öfter 500 - 800 hm Touren. Will es mir nur ein wenig leichter machen falls möglich.
Hat jemand Ehrfahrung mit einem etwas längeren bzw 0° Vorbau?

Wenn ich einen Dämpfer mit Lockout verbauen würde wär das ein Fehler?
Kampfgewicht mit Gepäck 105 Kg bei 1,92.

Danke

LG


----------



## rockyrider93 (24. Mai 2013)

Hi mountydb

ich hab dasselbe Bike wie du und komm eigentlich überall hoch, auch schon mal 1000m am Stück. ich hab einen Fox dhx mit propedal, den kann ich ruhigstellen und die Gabel senk ich über ETA ab. Bei steilen Anstigen mach ich das rein, dann hab ich trotz 50 mm Vorbau eigentlich kein Problem.

Hier mal noch ein Bild vom aktuellen aufbau, läuft jetzt endlich wieder wie es soll.

Joe


----------



## mountydb (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Du meinst es macht eher Sinn den Dämpfer zu ändern.
Ich hab irgendwie das Gefühl er sackt mir doch beim Antritt zu tief in den Federweg. der RP2 hat ein fixes PP und mein Gewicht dürfte dvl. etwas hoch sein.

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyrider93 (24. Mai 2013)

Sieht sehr schick aus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Wichtig ist ja nicht dein negativfederweg, sondern ob es beim Treten noch wippt. Das macht wahrscheinlich schon was aus. Der RP23 kann man fast nicht mehr bewegen, wenn das PP drin ist.
Vielleicht mal noch am Sattel probieren, wenn der weiter vorne sitzt, dass das Rad dann nicht so viel steigt, aber sonst hab ich auch keine Ideen mehr. Oder mehr Bikepark fahren, da geht es mehr runter

gruß Joe


----------



## mountydb (24. Mai 2013)

Danke 

naja ich habs absichtlich nicht für den Park ausgelegt, da hab ich ein Nitrous und ein Stab das SL ist mir zu Schade. Aber die Möglichkeiten alle Trails und leichte Naturfreeridestrecken bei einer Tour mitzunehmen ist mit dem Switch einfach genial. Es lässt sich so spielend leicht über einen Trail jagen

Das mit dem RP23 werd ich mal ausprobieren.

Danke

 lg


----------



## voodooisland (30. Juli 2013)

hi,
hat jemand zufällig schon mal offset-buchsen in sein switch eingebaut?gibt es da eine möglichkeit?
grüsse


----------



## mountydb (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ja hab mir welche aus Titan beim Dämpferbuchsenservice anfertigen lassen. ca 30. ca 1.6mm pro Stück Versatz. 

lg


----------



## voodooisland (31. Juli 2013)

weisst du zufällig wie flach der lenkwinkel dadurch wurde?
danke & grüsse


----------



## mountydb (31. Juli 2013)

muss mit meiner fox36 160 knapp unter 67 liegen


----------



## mountydb (15. August 2013)

Falls es jemand brauchen sollte:

Ich verkaufe meinen Switch SL Rahmen in 19,5 mit den neuen Titanexcenterbuchsen und dem Fox RP2, sowie der RM Sattelklemme und einem neuen FSA Orbit Steuersatz. Rahmen wurde nur auf den Hometrails und Touren verwendet und ist in einem sehr guten Zustand. Keine Risse oder Dellen. Ab. ca nächster Woche abzugeben.

LG


----------



## sebazzo (13. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

hat jemand Interesse an einem Switch 3.0 Rahmen oder kennt jemanden der einen möchte? Wenn ja, PM an mich.

Grösse S 16.5" 
rot-metallic
Fox DHX 5.0 coil (neue Fox Leichtlaufbuchsen, Lager top, alles spielfrei und leichtgängig)
FSA Pig Pro Steuersatz
Race Face Diabolus Stütze
Preisvorstellung 390 VB

Gruss 

(siehe meine Fotos)


----------



## Endosteel (26. Oktober 2013)

Hi Leute

Nachdem die Saison ja beinahe vorüber ist und sich mein Switch eine Auszeit gönnt da der Original Foxdämpfer leider den Geist aufgegeben hat, bin ich derzeit auf der Suche nach einem guten günstigen neuen Ersatzdämpfer der OHNE irgendwelche Veränderungen am Rahmen bzw. am Umlenker problemlos in ein 2007er Switch passt.

der *ROCK SHOX KAGE RC* wäre preislich interessant, hat jemand von euch den verbaut bzw. Erfahrungen damit ? bzw. passt die Fox-Feder da problemlos rein?
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p29783_Kage-RC-Daempfer-.html

thx 
lg Endo


----------



## Switchy (27. Oktober 2013)

Also mit Stahlfederdämpfern wirst du im switch, meines wissens nach, nie irgendwelche probs mit dem einbau haben.
Zu meine meiner überraschung hat ja auch der CKDB Air gepasst ohne das Material bearbeitet werden musste... was ich an meinem Switch auch nie tun würde.

Zu der Frage mit der Feder. Vergleich die Angaben der Hersteller was für eine Feder da rein soll.

mfg Switchy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endosteel (6. November 2013)

Alles klaro, nur stellt sich die Frage welche Dämpfungsabstimmung ich bestellen sollte  dachte mir jemand hat diesen Dämpfer möglicherweise in seinem Switch verbaut oder kann mir sagen welche Federkennlinie sich bei einem 07 Switch ergibt 

Hier der Text dazu:

"Achtung: Der Kage RC Dämpfer wird in drei verschiedenen Dämpfungsabstimmungen angeboten (low, mid und high compression)! Je nach Übersetzungsverhältnis (Leverage Ratio) zwischen Federweg des Rahmens und Dämpferhub kann so ein perfektes Setup erreicht werden. Tune und Plattform beziehen sich auf die Druckstufe. 

Hinweis: Bitte informieren Sie sich beim Hersteller Ihres Rahmens, für welche Federkennlinie (progressiv, degressiv oder konstant) sich welches Übersetzungsverhältnis bei Ihrem Rahmen ergibt!"

mfG Endo


----------



## rockyrider93 (24. Februar 2014)

Hi

Hab grad beim Hochfahrem mit meinem Switch Probleme mit dem Rücken.
Ich bin relativ groß und hab wahrscheinlich den Lenker zu tief und zu weit hinten(50mm Vorbau, keine Spacer 1/2 Zoll Riser).
An alle die ein Switch mit 150mm fahren, wie hoch habt ihr denn den Lenker. Also wie viele Spacer, und wie stark geriste Lenker. Und was für Vorbaulängen fahrt ihr denn. 

Gruß Joe


----------



## mohrstefan (24. Februar 2014)

Tja,habe glaub ca. 5 Lenker und ne Kiste Spacer .
Probieren .-)


----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. März 2014)

Moin, ich möchte mal meinen Teil zu diesem thread beitragen und mein neu aufgebautes Switch zeigen.
Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle dem Kollegen bestmove, von dem ich den Rahmen und ein paar Kleinteile bekommen habe.


----------



## gobo (18. März 2014)

sehr schönes rad!!sieht nach sehr viel spass aus.


----------



## koch (3. Juli 2014)

Heute gekommen. 
Dank Rückenschmerzen nur ein kurzes Testrollen und ein paar Treppenstufen.

Geiles Gerät. 

Auf Dauer werde ich die Boxxer wohl gegen eine 66 oder Fox ersetzen, aber jetzt passt es erstmal. Nach 3 Jahren ohne mal wieder einen richtigen Bock.


----------



## Dome_2001 (4. Juli 2014)

Ich liebe das Switch .. einfach ein geiles radel ..


----------



## Grüner Hulk (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

will meinen unberührten Switch S3 vertickern, hab aber nur Annährungswerte wo man gewichtsmässig rauskommen kann, wenn er fertig aufgebaut ist. Wo liegt ihr mit euren Switch so gewichtsmässig? Also in echt, nicht was ihr gerne hättet.


----------



## voodooisland (17. November 2014)

hi leute,
ich habe ein wunderschönes cannuck switch & fahre es mit offsetbuchsen um den lenkwinkel abzuflachen.
ich wollte jetzt wissen,ob es ein switch mit 180mm federweg & einem 1.5er steuerrohr gab.ich möchte nämlich gerne ein angleset fahren.
es gab mal ein team  mit 1.5er ,aber  nur mit 152mm federweg.soviel hab ich bis jetzt rausgefunden.
sollte jemand so einen rahmen haben,bitte bei mir melden.
danke & grüsse schonmal...........................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (17. November 2014)

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann gab es das Switch, wie du schon herausgefunden hast, nur mit 1.5" und 152mm.


----------



## Der_Kater_Bolle (11. April 2015)




----------



## gobo (12. April 2015)

ui das sieht aber sehr klein aus!!


----------



## Der_Kater_Bolle (12. April 2015)

Das stimmt, aber für mich passt der


----------



## Mudstud (1. Juni 2015)

Verkaufe meinen Switch Ltd Tartan-Rahmen (einer der letzten Handmade in BC!) in 18 Zoll, inkl. Marzocchi Roco-Federbein. Bei Interesse auch das Hinterrad (DT Swiss 240 Disc mit RWS, 135mm Einbaubreite, DT-Felge EX 5.10, 32 Speichen 3-fach gekreuzt).

Habitat: Winterthur, Schweiz
Anfragen und Angebote per mail an [email protected].


----------



## gobo (1. Juni 2015)

kann man nicht die hinterbauten tauschen?? so das man vorne 1.5 und hinten 178mm hätte!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## voodooisland (2. Juni 2015)

das ist ne wirklich gute frage.......aber es ist ja eher die umlenkung mit den anlenkpunkten und den dämpferaufnahmen....hier steckt der federweg und die kennlinie.das muss schon alles zusammenpassen...


----------



## gobo (2. Juni 2015)

aber der hinterbau an sich sollte gleich sein!?somit bräuchte man nur die umlenkung bzw. die wippe!ging doch damals auch beim rm6 weil da konnte man doch auf rm7 umbauen!


----------



## Switchy (18. Juli 2015)

Meines gibt es auch noch..^^ Baujahr 2007 und eine stehte Evolution.

Beste Grüße


----------



## voodooisland (18. Juli 2015)

sehr schön.......eines der schönsten bisher.....


----------



## gobo (18. Juli 2015)

ja sieht verdammt gut aus!!!


----------



## switch82 (17. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe hier zwar schon einiges gelesen aber es nicht gefunden.
An welchen Merkmalen kann ich das Baujahr meines Swiches herausfinden. Oder ist es an der Rahmen-nummer zuerkennen? Ich würde gerne wissen wie viel Federweg ich habe.


----------



## numinisflo (17. Oktober 2015)

Das sollte ein 2003er Jahrgang sein. Ist aber auch an der Rahmennummer erkennbar soweit ich mich an die gute alte Zeit erinnern kann.


----------



## switch82 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe gerade mal nachgesehen, die ersten 4 Zahlen sind 2002 also gehe ich mal davon aus das es das 2002 model ist.
Oder?


----------



## numinisflo (17. Oktober 2015)

Richtig, dann ist es aus 2002.


----------



## switch82 (17. Oktober 2015)

Dann muß ich mir ja noch eins für den Bikepark kaufen  ne alternative gibts doch nicht oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coma1976 (18. Oktober 2015)

wieso? 2002 war das ein waschechter Freerider!


----------



## switch82 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ja hast schon recht. Aber hab Ihn seit 2008 (als neuen unbenutzten Rahmen gekauft) und mache langsam mehr und mehr Freeride. 
Und wenn ich mal mit anderen Freeridern (mehr Federweg) fahre fühle ich mich sich schon sicherer.


----------



## rockyrider93 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre mein Switch von 2005 mit schon 152 mm Federweg im Bikepark, geht alles. Mittlerweile fährt es mein Bruder, ich bin auf Hardtail umgestiegen, geht auch im Bikepark, wenn auch ungemütlich. Mit zu viel Federweg sind die Abfahrten in meine Nähe einfach nur langweilig geworden, da man z.B. von Steinfeldern nix mehr mitkriegt =).


----------



## rockyrider93 (18. Oktober 2015)

Fährst du mit dem Rad so wie es auf dem Foto zu sehen ist? Dann wären vor allem mal Maßnahmen wie kürzerer Vorbau/breiter Lenker/Kettenführung sinnvoll. Das hilft schon Enorm, bzw. wird das erste sein, was dir an anderen Bikes auffällt.


----------



## switch82 (18. Oktober 2015)

Also die Grundausstattung Fahre ich so, ich wechsel nur den Vorbau. 
Jetzt ist halt die frage Baue ich meins komplett um. Lenker Kettenführung und so weiter. Oder Kauf ich mir ein fertiges z.B. ein Großes Switch , RM7, RMX ,SP Big Hit. Weil ich den eindruck habe das meine 130mm Federgabel die größte Hürde ist. 
Wenn ich das alles Tausche kann ich mir auch ein gebrauchtes kaufen und habe 2 Bikes.
Ich mag mein bike eigentlich so wie es ist. Für die Einsatzzwecke bei mir zuhause ist es super nur wenns Härter kommt hätte ich gerne mehr Reserven tausche ich meine Gabel ist die Geo im Eimer.
Ist den jemand ein 2002 mit einer 150mm-160mm Gabel gefahren? RM Gibt meine ich bis 130mm vor?


----------



## switch82 (18. Oktober 2015)

Du fährst mir nem Hardtail durch den Bikepark


----------



## rockyrider93 (18. Oktober 2015)

Naja, ein zweites Bike kostet schon noch mal ein Stück mehr als ein paar Teile. In der Regel müssen da ja auch teile erneuert werden.
Was ist denn für eine Gabel drin?
ich fahre eine Z1 mit 150mm, gibts aber auch mit 130mm. Bis auf fehlende Steifigkeit eine super Gabel. Mit zwei Federn ohne Luft super Ansprechverhalten.
Wenn du vorhast, Drops über 1,50 m und größere Sprünge anzugehen, wäre ein größeres Radl sinnvoll. Wenns nur gelegentlich ein Bikeparkbesuch mit kleinen Sprüngen ist, hast du mit dem Switch ein Rad für alles. Und mit dem Geld von einem zweiten rad kannst du dir noch ein paar schöne Teile einbauen.


----------



## rockyrider93 (18. Oktober 2015)

Am Hardtail mit 150 mm Gabel, und nur gelegentlich


----------



## switch82 (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre eine M Bomber Z1 Drop off mit 130mm. Ich sag ja das ich grundsätzlich zufrieden bin und die Gabel ist auch toll aber der Federeeg und damit der Einsatz  begrenzt. 
Und es gibt in der Bucht Bikes zwischen 500- 1200€ 06 Switch oder RM7s. Kaufe ich jetzt ne Gabel ne versenkbare Satelstütze Kurbel Kettenführung bin ich auch 500€ los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockyrider93 (18. Oktober 2015)

Wollte nur mal die Vorteile aufzählen.
Der Gabel kann man mal frisches Öl spendieren, geht ganz gut selbst. Ist eigentlich ne recht ordentliche.
Und wie coma gesagt hat, einsatzbereich begrenzt das Rad eigentlich nicht, ist nur ne Komfortsache.


----------



## coma1976 (19. Oktober 2015)

und ne Frage der Fahrtechnik! Aber zum Ballern ist natürlich mehr Federweg schon gar nicht schlecht! Dann nimm aber lieber ein Switch der letzten Generation-sollte reichen!bin auch mal vom Switch mit 150 auf ein flatline umgestiegen aber das war dann schon viel zu krass...


----------



## switch82 (19. Oktober 2015)

Wenn noch ein Switch dann eins mit 178mm. Ein Flatline ist schon krass.Ich hab hier im Forums Markt ein schönes Switch gefunden der Verkäufermeldet sich aber nicht.


----------



## rockyrider93 (19. Oktober 2015)

Dann gleich mal Bilder schicken, wenn das Foum um ein Switch reicher ist.


----------



## switch82 (19. Oktober 2015)

leider nix geworden


----------



## Jendo (1. November 2015)

Moin
Sollte ein 2002er Modell sein mit 165mm Dämpfer. 2003 gab es dann 1.5  mit der Sherman im Steuerrohr und das etwas krude 173.5mm Dämpfermaß.Aber die Rahmennummer gibt dir ja den richtigen Rückschluss.
Schönen Sonntag,
Jendo

P.S. Federweg sollte damit 125mm sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtydude (1. März 2016)

So..! Mein Switch wird neu aufgebaut und soll leichter werden... Ich weiß ist bei nem Switch eine Herausforderung!  Erste Schritte waren die Totem gegen eine 66er SL und die 50/50 gegen Wellgo´s zu tauschen. Es geht weiter... Vorne wird auf 1fach Kettenblatt reduziert, 2,5er Muddy Mary´s mussten für 2,35er Hans Dampf platz machen. Wenn ihr Tipps, gute Erfahrungen mit diversen LEICHTEN Parts habt, Kritik Verbesserungsvorschläge etc. Her damit..! Hier mal ein paar Fotos vom Ausgangszustand und der Frühjahrsaktion die nach wie vor nicht annähernd abgeschlossen ist.. ist halt auch alles ne Geld/Zeit frage. Aber es geht voran..

Suche noch einen MZ Rocco AIR in 200x57 EBL und eine leichte KeFü!! Wenn jemand was anzubieten hat...??


----------



## captainz3 (2. März 2016)

Ich nehme an, dass der (Freeride-) oldschool Charakter erhalten bleiben soll. D.h. Es sollen (alt)zeitgemäße Konzepte und Teile verbaut werden, die zum Freeride Rahmen passen...? Das würde dann schwierig.


----------



## dirtydude (2. März 2016)

Ne nicht unbedingt.. Also es muß nicht alles RF Diabolus sein etc. Gut die MZ 66SL / Rocco Air Kombo soll def. verbaut werden. Aber ansonsten bin ich offen für alles!


----------



## captainz3 (2. März 2016)

Dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle schon mal auf einen 1 x 10 oder 1 x 11 Antrieb wechseln (hattest Du ja schon erwähnt) aber auch vorne die KeFü weglassen und stattdessen ein single narrow wide Kettenblatt fahren (Hält bei mir mit straffem Schaltwerk zusammen super!). Das spart schon mal einiges an Teilen und Gewicht ein und macht bei so einem Spaß-bike m.E. auch Laune.

Welche Laufräder Du fährst konnte ich nicht erkennen. Aber falls die auch etwas schwerer sein sollten macht ein zweiter Laufradsatz zum Alltagsgebrauch und Trailfahren auch Sinn...(die vielzitierte bewegte Masse! ;-)). Da würde ich dann passend auch die leichten Reifen draufmontieren und dann wieder einfach die Laufräder wechseln, falls Du Angst haben solltest die leichten im Bikepark etc. zu schrotten. Im bikemarkt wird derzeit ein schönes, wenig gefahrenes ZTR Flow / Tune Kong Hinterrad verkauft....das wäre doch schon mal was. Ich hätte auch noch ein Tune King Vorderrad herzugeben mit Messerspeichen und etwas verdellerter Flow Felge (eventuell gleich oder später wechseln). Ansonsten low budget habe ich auch einen Veltec AM LRS im Bikemarkt gesehen für 140,- € und glaube so um die 1800 g.

Den neuen Schwalbe PU Schlauch montieren, sofern der nun bald mal verfügbar sein sollte oder mit den neuen Laufrädern tubeless fahren.


----------



## Flow86 (3. April 2016)

Soooo, dann will ich meinen Hobel hier auch endlich mal kurz vorstellen, ist ja längst überfällig.. 
Ohne viele Worte zu verlieren, lasse ich an dieser Stelle einfach ersteinmal ein paar (teils aktuelle, teils ca 1Jahr alte) Fotos sprechen.


----------



## dirtydude (10. April 2016)

Update zu meinem Umbau-Projekt: Switch 2.0 auf Diät / HILFE die Dämpferproblematik Switch 2.0 Luftdämpfer hat mich..!!

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Switch 2.0 (Was sonst!?)

Vor Diät: (knapp 20kg)

-Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Coil 2009 (180mm)
-Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 Coil (200x57mm)
-Kurbel: Shimano Saint 2009
-Pedale: Crankbrothers 5050
-Schaltung vorne: Shimano XT 2-Fach
-Schaltung hinten: Shimano XTR 9-Fach
-Vorbau: Reverse Components "The Executer" (40mm 25,4mm Lenkerklemmung)
-Lenker: Reverse Components "DH Race" (25,4, 710mm)
-Sattel: Fizik
-Steuersatz: Reset Racing 118-S
-LRS: Syncros DPS32 auf Hope Pro 2 (VR/HR)
-Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Marry Freeride Triple Compount Faltbar 26" x 2,50" 
-Bremse: Formula ORO K24, VR 203mm/ HR 200mm
-Kettenführung: NC-17 + MRP Bashguard
-Sattelstütze: NC-17 Teleskopstütze

Nach Diät: (noch nicht gewogen, aber spürbar leichter!)

-Gabel: Marzocchi 66SL 2006 (170mm)
-Dämpfer sollte ein Luftdämfer werden, aber der MZ Roco Air r passt nicht... (
-Kurbel: Noch Saint (Soll noch was leichteres werden! Tipps?)
-Pedale: WellGo
-Schaltung vorne: -------------> 1-Fach
-Schaltung hinten: Ist Shimano XTR 9 Fach geblieben
-Vorbau: Sixpack Menace (40mm 31,8mm Lenkerklemmung)
-Lenker: RaceFace Respond 1/2" Riser)
-Sattel: DiRTY Zero Pro Cedric Gracia Signature
-Steuersatz: Reset Racing 118-S geblieben mit neuen Lagern
-LRS: Syncros DPS32 auf Hope Pro 2 (VR/HR)
-Reifen: Schwalbe Hans Dampf Performance Faltbar 26" x 2,35"
-Bremse: Ist Formula ORO K24, VR 203mm/ HR 200mm geblieben
-Kettenführung: Shimano Saint SM-CD50
-Sattelstütze: Kind Shock Dropzone

Leider habe ich festellen müssen das der Marzocchi Roco Air r (200x57mm) nicht in den Switch 2.0 Rahmen passt..! Habe zwar mal was von der Problematik Switch 2.0 und Luftdämpfer hier gelesen, aber anscheinend gekonnt verdrängt. Einen nagelneuen Roco Air r gekauft und möööööp....!! Möchte nach wie vor den Dämpfer (Wenn möglich??!!) von Coil auf Air umstellen!!! Hat jemand erfahrungen mit der Dämpferproblematik??!! Ich habe doch schon 2.0er mit dem MZ Roco Air gesehen....!!? Möchte allerdings nicht an der Schwinge oder sonst wo an dem schönen Rahmen zerpanen o.ä. vergewaltigungen am Rahmen vornehmen..!! Wer kann mir da helfen??? 
     
Es muß doch irgendwie gehen!! Habe doch hier im Thread schon welche mit dem Roco Air gesehen!! Habt ihr alle die Feile angesetzt damit der passt?? Bitte helft mir mal weiter!


----------



## dirtydude (10. April 2016)

Soulbrother hat es auch irgendwie hinbekommen.....



[/QUOTE]


----------



## dilberteng (14. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

bin seit letzter Woche stolzer Besitzer eines RM Switch 3.0 Rahmens. Es ist mein erstes Fully überhaupt, und ich bin gespannt wie wir uns vertragen werden  

Da ich mich in den letzten 10 Jahren überhaupt nicht für Fahrradtechnik interessiert habe, und sich doch einiges zwischenzeitlich geändert hat, tauchen natürlich Fragen zum Aufbau des Rahmens auf:


Als Gabel würde ich gerne was mit 150 bis 180 verbauen. Ist das noch OK oder übertrieben ? Habe gesehen, dass viele Switches ältere Marzocchi Bomber 55 / 66 fahren, und in dieser Richtung würde ich auch tendieren. Inzwischen kann man ja nicht mehr alle Gabeln kaufen, sondern muss auf tapered / Ahead achten. Rock Shox Pike soll sehr gut sein, gibt es aber nur in tapered. Gibt es andere aktuelle Gabeln BJ 2015 - 2016, die ein Ahead Steuerrohr haben, oder ist alles tapered ?
Der Rahmen hat zur Zeit einen Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 Dämpfer. Evtl. würde ich diesen mit einem Luftdämpfer tauschen. Passt "plug and play" was ausser Marzocchi Roco Air und Fox Float ?
Überlege mir, ob ich eine 1x11 oder 2x11 Schaltung verbaue, wobei ich zur neuen XT 1x11 tendiere (M8000...). Gibt es Erfahrungen damit, oder Spezielles welches ich beim Switch beachten sollte ? Welches Anzahl von Zähnen vorne sollte man haben für gelegentliche Ausflüge ins Alpine mit 2000-3000hm, 30 / 32 / 34 ? Schiebe und trage sehr gerne, dann könnte ich ja ruhig 34Z verbauen, huh ?
Ich danke schon mal im Voraus für Eure Antworten.

Beste Grüße,

Alex


----------



## Elefantenvogel (15. Mai 2016)

dirtydude schrieb:


> Soulbrother hat es auch irgendwie hinbekommen.....


[/QUOTE]
Soulbrother hatte einfach mit die besten Rocky Aufbauten!


----------



## dirtydude (16. Mai 2016)

Ja da stimme ich dir zu! Allerdings auch nicht ohne die Schwinge zu bearbeiten.. haltet mich für kleinlich, aber das kommt für mich nicht in Frage.. hatte schon eher vor etwas Material vom unteren Dämpferkörper des MZ Roco Air r abzutragen damit er zwischen die Schwinge passt. Aber an dieser Stelle noch mal die Frage: Welcher Luftdämpfer passt in das Switch 2007 ???? (Siehe Posts ü.
Fotos) wie Sind eure Erfahrungen
???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (16. Mai 2016)

Hallo Alex,

erstmal Glückwunsch zum Switch! Toller Rahmen!

Mal ein paar Meinungen von mir:
- als Gabel würde ich mir ne gute, gebrauchte Mz holen. Muss mal in der Bucht oder hier im Markt gucken. Da findet sich bestimmt die eine oder andere Mz mit passendem Schaft 
- Luftdämpfer ist schwierig bei dem Rahmen. Meines Wissens nach passt der Manitou Swinger ohne Probleme, bei Mz muss was gemacht werden (entweder Rahmen oder Dämpfer bearbeiten)
- 1x11 reicht vollkommen. Ich persönlich würde auf 34 Zähne gehen, da man sonst bei höheren Geschwindigkeit eine hohe Trittfrequenz hat.


----------



## Switchy (22. Juni 2016)

Also ich habe einen CKDB Air in meinem Switch verbaut. Bearbeiten muss man Dazu am rahmen nichts. Allerdings ist es an der einen oder anderen Stelle dann schon eng.
In meinen Fotos sieht man es.

Greetz


----------



## voodooisland (29. Juli 2016)

hi
ich bin mein gutes switch nach langer zeit wieder mal gefahren.in saalbach 2 tage.es war wirklich der hammer.das ding funktioniert unglaublich gut.hab meinen kumpel mit seinem 170mm capra ständig versägt.....
 leider musste ich feststellen dass ich wohl einen 19.5zoll rahmen brauche statt meines 18zoll.etwas mehr oberrohrlänge wäre besser um zentraler im bike zu stehen.

hat irgendjemand hier im forum nen switch rahmen in large mit 178mm zu verkaufen?
gerne ohne dämpfer.
oder ganz evtl.tauschen gegen meinen neuwertigen switch cannuck rahmen ....zumindest wenn der zustand passt.....


----------



## 7uxx (26. August 2016)

Hey, ich habe vor meinen alten Switch SL 05 als ebike aufzurüsten. Der Bafang bbshd 1000W motor passt jedenfalls dran und die Boxxer schaut auch ganz gut dadran aus. Leider passt in den Rahmen nur nen 200er Dämpfer rein. Ich denke mal an der Stelle würde sich nen dhx oder vivid anbieten.  Was haltet ihr davon?

Akkus würden übrigens im rucksack verschwinden.






hab leider grad kein besseres bild und ja, an der boxxer fehlt die brücke und nen vernuenftiger dc vorbau und auch noch nen adapter für die neue 203er scheibe.

Ich mache mir halt vorallem gedanken wegen der, durch die ebl resultierenden, federweg hinten im vergleich zu vorne.. quasi 200 vs 152 mm federweg... ka wie sinnig das ist.


----------



## gobo (26. August 2016)

sollte das der sl rahmen sein würde ich das lassen!!!weil ich kaum glaube das der das lange mitmacht!hatte diesen auch mal und war fast ausschließlich mit dem hund unterwegs auf waldwegen und da hat es das gehäuse am tretlager zerissen.aber jeder wie er will.


----------



## 7uxx (26. August 2016)

uff, du meinst die gabel war dran schuld oder allgemein das ding nicht als ebike aufzüchten ? und ja is nen SL wie oben beschrieben


----------



## gobo (26. August 2016)

nein es hapert etwas an der qualität des rahmens!für sowas sind diese nicht ausglegt!wie das bei den neueren switch ist kann ich dir
nicht sagen aber diese sind stabiler als die vorgänger.ab 2007 meine ich war es eine neue generation.


----------



## TMisch (3. Januar 2018)

Hi Grüße an alle. 
Ich habe eine Frage zum 2006 er Switch 3.0. das rote. 

Welcher Dämpfer passt denn da rein. 
Ein 190er?
Davon sind leider heutzutage verdammt wenige zu finden.


----------



## bestmove (3. Januar 2018)

Servus, dort sollte ein 200x57mm Dämpfer verbaut sein. Ab 2006 war die letzte und beste Ausbaustufe vom Switch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (2. Februar 2018)

Ich rate dir auch davon ab, den SL Rahmen als Ebike zu nutzen. Hinzu kommt, dass der Rahmen weder für ne Doppelbrückengabel noch für einen 200mm Dämpfer ausgelegt ist. Gabel bis 150mm, gerade noch 160mm, aber dann ist Schluss und nen 190mm Dämpfer


----------



## dilberteng (17. Februar 2018)

So, habe jetzt mein Switch seit fast zwei Jahren, und der Aufbau hat sich aus versch. Gründen in die Länge gezogen. Fahrbar ist es schon, sogar sehr gut, es gibt aber wie immer noch Optimierungspotenzial.

Der Rahmen ist ein Switch 3.0 mit Vivid Coil. 16,5 glaube ich.

Einsatz: Alpentouren um die 2000hm, Trails auf der Schwäbischen Alb.

Federgabel: zur Zeit eine Marzocchi All Mountain SL2 160mm aus 2007. Hat ATA, somit 40mm absenkbar, aber halt nicht so komfortabel wie bei ETA. Es ist eine Luftgabel, ich habe den Eindruck dass sie oft hart wird bei aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen. Im Keller ist noch eine Marzocchi 66 ETA mit 180mm, auch 2007. Diese ist nicht verbaut weil:

1) Öl minimal tropft. Wo bekommt man Marzocchi Dichtungen und Muttern her ?
2) 20mm Achse ohne Schnellspanner. Habe keine Lust, jedes Mal 5 Schrauben aufzumachen.


Ich möchte eine absenkbare Gabel, unbedingt mit Schnellspanner für 15 oder 20 mm. 66 ATA aus 2008/09 wäre evtl. was. Oder doch eine 55 Ti und Spanngurttechnik... Habe ich was verpasst, evtl. bei anderen Herstellern ?


Sattelstütze: möchte mir endlich eine Teleskopstütze kaufen, diese sollte günstig sein, evtl. auch eine gute gebrauchte. Kind Shock Dropzone oder eTen wäre was, und es gibt ähnliche Sachen von anderen Herstellern. Lohnt sich eine Fernbedienung am Lenker, oder ist das nur zusätzlicher Aufwand wg. Einbau und Wartung ?

Luftdämpfer: der Vivid Coil geht sehr gut. Merkt man eine Umrüstung auf einen Luftdämpfer (muss noch schauen, welche überhaupt passen) stark in der Abfahrt ? Bedeutet weniger Gewicht, welches bei Tragepassagen sehr entgegenkommt.

Räder & Reifen: fahre Conti Mountain King mit Schläuchen auf Mavic EN521 mit Hope / Shimano Naben. Etwa 4kg Gesamtgewicht. Lohnt ein leichterer, ähnlich stabiler Laufradsatz, mit einem stabilerem Reifen ?

Kettenführung: habe zur Zeit eine Truvativ Boxguide, gross und schwer, macht aber was es soll, und kann mit 38er Kettenblatt gefahren werden. Hier würde ich gerne auf was moderneres umsteigen, mit Rolle unten und vielleicht Bashguard. Was habt ihr drauf ?

Steuersatz: hat jemand Angleset oder Ähnliches im Switch ausprobiert ? 

Habe leider keine aktuellen Fotos vom Aufbau, ist aber nichts Besonderes im Vergleich zu den tollen Bikes hier.

Wäre dankbar, falls Ihr Euch kurz Zeit nimmt um meine Unklarheiten zu beseitigen.

Beste Grüße,

Alex


----------



## gobo (18. Februar 2018)

den unterschied coil gegen air wirst du merken!hatte das ganze mal in einem scott voltage ccdb/rs vivid und war mit dem ccdb zufriedener!fande diesen von der performance her etwas besser!aber das ist meine meinung.musste damals den vivid extra auf den hinterbau des scott anpassen lassen!


----------



## Mecki285 (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit September 2018 ein Switch SL und suche aktuell Ersatzteile.
Ich such die Bolzen des Hinterbaus und ggf die Kugellager.
Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?
Speziell bei den Bolzen? Die originale Teile Nummer hab ich, aber keine Ahnung woher ich die bekomme.
Auf der RM Homepage geht deren Archiv nur bis 2012. Mein Switch ist aus 2007.
Ich wollte das Rad zerlegen und alle Lage reinigen und fetten. Leider hat der Vorbesitzer die Schraube quasi rund gemacht und wenn ich die offen habe, krieg ich die nicht mehr zu.

Danke euch schonmal.

Grüße


----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juli 2019)

würde in dem Fall, den Frank Kimmerle Anrufen


----------



## Mecki285 (14. Juli 2019)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> würde in dem Fall, den Frank Kimmerle Anrufen


Ok danke, wer ist das? Bin neu hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (14. Juli 2019)

Das der RMB  Papst


----------



## Mecki285 (30. Juni 2020)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Das der RMB  Papst


Ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach den Bolzen bzw. dem RMB Papst 
Kann mir jemand genauere Infos geben bitte?

Danke


----------



## mohrstefan (30. Juni 2020)

*Radsport Kimmerle*
Arndstr.2
71116 Gärtringen
07034 21221
[email protected]


----------



## Mecki285 (30. Juni 2020)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> *Radsport Kimmerle*
> Arndstr.2
> 71116 Gärtringen
> 07034 21221
> [email protected]


Danke, ich habe mit ihm telefoniert.
Er hat mir einen Kontakt in meiner Nähe genannt.
Er selber macht nichts mehr mit RM Bikes


----------



## koch (23. Februar 2021)

Damit hier auch mal wieder passiert... 

Ich hab mein Switch nach einigen Jahren MTB-Abstinenz (Fragt nicht. Arbeit, Privatleben und so eben) auch wieder aus der Versenkung geholt. Hier im Bikemarkt hab ich gestern ne 66 erstanden, die die total zerschossene Boxer ersetzt, mit der ich in dem Rad eh nie wirklich zufrieden war. Neue Vorderbremse kommt auch die Tage. Da hab ich jetzt mal auf Magura MT5 gesetzt. 
Wenn man mal so ein paar Jahre raus ist aus der Materie, dann ist es gar nicht so einfach wieder rein zu kommen, da sich verdammt viel getan hat. Was nimmt man denn heutzutage von Sram, wenn man früher immer X7/X9 gefahren ist?
Ich hab im Moment zwar ne alte XT drauf, die für ihr Alter recht gut funktioniert, aber ich mochte die Schalthebel nie. War immer Fan von den Sram Triggern und hätte sowas auch gerne wieder.
Das wären erst mal die größten Baustellen. Der Rest wie andere Kettenführung oder so ist erstmal noch nicht so wichtig. 
Außerdem muss ich auch erst mal wieder fahren lernen, wie ich gemerkt hab. Bin ja froh, dass ich noch nen Bordstein hochhüpfen kann. Na Ja, der Körper ist eben auch schon 53 jetzt, der Kopf ist aber anderer Meinung. 
Im Moment sieht es bis auf den Lenker und die Sattelstütze so wie auf dem Bild unten.

Und ich hab echt wieder Bock mehr zu fahren.


----------



## Jendo (24. Februar 2021)

Welcome Back und viel Spaß beim Aufbau. Ich war auch gedanklich recht lange raus und tue mich immer noch schwer mit den ganzen aktuellen Standards, die so gar nicht an mein Switch passen. Schaltung von SRAM musst du halt schauen, ob das überhaupt passt. Aktuell sind 12 Gänge normal und da sollte auf einen Standard HG Freilauf nur die NX passen, wenn ich Recht informiert bin. Dazu könnte ein GX Schaltwerk samt Hebel passen. Dann fehlt noch ne Kette und Kettenblatt. Je nach dem was Du investieren willst, summieren sich da schnell ein paar Scheine zusammen. Aber Bikes waren ja noch nie günstig.
Grüße,
Robert


----------



## mohrstefan (25. Februar 2021)

"Aber Bikes waren ja noch nie günstig."


----------



## koch (25. Februar 2021)

Stimmt leider. 

Ich warte jetzt erstmal auf die Bremse. Neue Gabel ist drin, ne 66 SL1 ATA. Da muss ich noch ein wenig spielen mit den Einstellungen, aber erst muss mal alles richtig sitzen und so. Gabelschaft muss noch kürzer werden und so. Kommt die nächsten Tage. Hab grade mal eine Runde durch den Wald hier gedreht (Sehr komisch ohne Vorderradbremse, aber war ja nur zum testen, ob die Gabel richtig funktioniert) und es passt ganz gut bis jetzt. 
Ich bin froh, dass ich wieder fahren kann.


----------

